# 2012 Durolux



## othu (7. September 2012)

Hi,

durch den aktuellen Test in der bike habe ich mir mal die Suntour Durolux angeschaut, kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen den Versionen klären?

DUROLUX RC2 20QLC

DUROLUX TA RC2 20QLC


40mm absenkbar sind scheinbar beide, von der Dämpfung wohl auch  beide RC2, was ist dann das besondere an der TA? Eine Coil Version gibt es von der Durolux nicht, oder?


Grüße
Otto


----------



## greg12 (7. September 2012)

ist ein fehler auf der homepage. die ta ist absenkbar. die normale rc2 gibts mit fixen 160 od. 180mm federweg!
was steht denn im test über die aktuelle rc2??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (7. September 2012)

coil gibts nicht!


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

Danke!
Ist die denn intern umbaubar, sprich, kann ich die 180 oder 160mm Version auf 150mm traveln? Suche eine Gabel für ein 140-150mm Trailbike, die üblichen Verdächtigen mit 32mm Rohren (RS Revelation und Co) sind mir bei 110kg aber alle zu weich und wabbelig.

Durolux ist von 5 Gabeln (RS Lyrik, BOS irgendwas, Marzocchi55, X-Fusion) Preis-/Leistungssieger geworden. Sehr(!) steif, gute Dämpfung, gute Kennlinie.

1. BOS
2. Lyrik
3. Suntour (aber mit weitem Abstand am günstigsten)
4/5. Marzocchi/X-Fusion

würde ich mal den Test interpretieren.


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Moin, ich nochmal,

gibt es die 180mm Durolux, schwarz, tapered überhaupt in Deutschland?
In allen Shops finde ich immer nur die TA (manchmal als TAD) bezeichnete Version mit Absenkung, die brauche und will ich aber nicht.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## greg12 (10. September 2012)

frag mal an bei www.besserbiken.at ob er dir eine 180er ohne absenkung besorgen kann.


----------



## Deleted 16310 (11. September 2012)

Gocycle.de kann ich zum Thema Suntour empfehlen. Ist zwar bei denen nicht gelistet aber die kriegen die sicherlich auch ran, einfach mal mailen oder anrufen.


----------



## othu (11. September 2012)

Bei denen habe ich heute morgen angefragt, Herr Hockenbrink von hat innerhalb von einer halben Stunde geantwortet (mach den Laden schon mal sehr sympatisch!) und versucht das gerade mit Suntour zu klären ob und zu welchem Preis er die besorgen kann.
Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ibislover (12. September 2012)

mein schwager hätte auch gerne eine fixe 160mm rc2.
laut importeur gibts die aber nur OEM. er müsste die TAD nehmen.


----------



## monsterlurchi (12. September 2012)

hätte auch Interesse an einer fixen 160er rc2.
wenn alle Stricke reißen, gibts bei gocycle ne 1.5er rc, di rc2 Kartusche kann man einzeln erwerben.

mir wäre es aber lieber die Gabel fertig und vor allem tapered zu bekommen.

mal schauen was sich hier noch tut.


----------



## othu (13. September 2012)

Noch keine Antwort von gocycle, ich sage euch Bescheid wenn da was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarthUnreal (14. September 2012)

Bei actionsports.de gibt's die 180er fix und auch sonst die ganzen Modelle. Hab selber gesucht und bin da fündig geworden


----------



## ibislover (14. September 2012)

da hast dich verkuckt.
wenns der importeur nicht hat, dann auch kein online shop.
vlt. klappts ja bei den 2013er modellen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. September 2012)

Sind die aktuellen Durolux-Gabeln von den Aufklebern zu befreien oder unter Lack?


----------



## ibislover (16. September 2012)

sind unter lack.


----------



## Braunbaer (16. September 2012)

ibislover schrieb:


> sind unter lack.




Ich hätte echt nichts dagegen, eine Suntour-Gabel zu fahren, dürfte auch jeder wissen, aber ich mag ein schlichtes Design. Selbst bei Fox kann ich die Aufkleber abziehen... Und den Durolux-Schriftzug find ich nicht gerade schön...


----------



## othu (17. September 2012)

So, Nachricht von gocycle:

SUNTOUR DUROLUX SF12 RC2 180mm tapered schwarz ist verfügbar und soll 479Euro inkl. Versand kosten.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Angelegenheit mit dem passenden Rahmen klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (17. September 2012)

vom europa vertrieb habe ich heute die selbe nachricht bekommen.
mein schwager will sie in weiß (was auch lieferbar wäre).
wiener bikes hat da wohl falsche aussagen getätigt.


----------



## othu (17. September 2012)

2012 zu 2013 hat es bei der Durolux keine Änderungen gegeben?
Will ja nicht eine veraltete Gabel kaufen wenn wenige Tage später die neue mit XYZ-Mega-Feature kommt...


----------



## Machiavelli (17. September 2012)

Ist es eigentlich auch möglich die SF12 Durolux TA RC2 auf 170mm umzubauen. Gibt es da Spacer und eine Anleitung?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. September 2012)

Grundsätzlich wäre mal eine allg. "Anleitung" für das Traveln der Gabel interressant. Man soll ja angeblich fröhlich zwischen 160 und 180mm via Spacer hin und herspielen können. (?)


----------



## ibislover (17. September 2012)

kann man auch.
einfach die 180er kaufen und auf der luftseite umtraveln.
sieht so aus (rechts):


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. September 2012)




----------



## benzinkanister (19. September 2012)

wo gibts die denn ohne tad?


----------



## rigger (19. September 2012)

Bei der 160er Tad muss der Eingekreiste Spacer gekürzt werden...


----------



## ru3fu5z (19. September 2012)

1. könnte ich eine 180 tad durch spacer auch begrenzen, falls die geo das nicht verträgt? ich plane eigentlich eine 160 tad zu kaufen, aber wenn ich auch 180-120 haben kann...

2. wie einfach ist der absenkmechanismus während der fahrt? stelle es mir sehr umständlich vor den knopf zu betätigen und geichzeitig am lenker zu drücken/ziehen. oder wie is das zu verstehen?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. September 2012)

Während der Fahrt die Gabel nur mit dem Knopf abzusenken, schafft man vielleicht als Akrobat.  Genau wie bei ETA, U-Turn etc. 
Für lange Anstiege ja ok, dass mann dafür anhält. Für schnelle Wechsel ist die Fernbedienung (theoretisch) das Beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (20. September 2012)

Irgendwo hier im Forum gab es mal Bilder von einer auf Stahlfeder umgebauten Durolux, weiß jemand wer das war?


----------



## greg12 (20. September 2012)

jemand eine idee ob man die 180er ta rc2 durolux mittels spacer auf 160mm reduzieren kann. auf der einen seite kann man ja stufenlos auf 160mm absenken und so fahren aber wenn die gabel mal abgesenkt wurde ist das rückstellen auf 160mm ein geduldsspiel. noch dazu hat man ja aufm trail keine zollstab dabei. markierungen auf dem standrohr gibts ja auch leider keine,,,


----------



## othu (20. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier im Forum gab es mal Bilder von einer auf Stahlfeder umgebauten Durolux, weiß jemand wer das war?



Gefunden, danke an mich selbst:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1015309


Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage offen, ob es 2012->2013 Änderungen gegeben hat...


----------



## greg12 (20. September 2012)

scheint eine durolox ohne ta zu sein, die da umgebaut wurde. wahrscheinlich unterscheidet sich die 2012 doch etwas, soll ja eine progressivere kennlinie aufweisen. vom grundsätzlichen aufbau wird sich aber nicht viel geändert haben. kannst ja mal die explosionsskizzen auf der hp vergleichen...


----------



## greg12 (23. September 2012)

bei der rc2 2012 merkt man die einstellung von low und highspeed druckstufe doch sehr deutlich. die gabel fühlt sich vorallem auf wurzeln und im groben so richtig wohl. dazu sackt sie nicht merkbar weg beim starken bremsen, was in summe sehr angenehm ist. einzig das ansprechen auf kleinigkeiten ist deutlich straffer als etwa bei der fox talas 150. 
bergauf und im wiegetritt hält sich durch die straffe druckstufe das wippen sehr in grenzen. in summe ist die gabel ihr geld auf alle fälle wert!!


----------



## beetle (23. September 2012)

Ist es eigentlich auch möglich die Gabel auf 150mm zu traveln?


----------



## flametop (24. September 2012)

gibts irgendwo einen fahrbericht<?


----------



## greg12 (24. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich auch möglich die Gabel auf 150mm zu traveln?




naja, über die stufenlose absenkung ists möglich sie dauerhaft mit 150mm zu fahren. musst halt aufpassen die gabel nicht unabsichtlich auszufahren, da du sonst die einstellung nur schwer wiederfindest. von der kartusche her und der kennlinie ist das dauerhafte absenken kein problem. 
bei der ta kartusche arbeitet zwischen 180-120mm federweg die luftfederung, von 120mm-0mm ist eine stahlfeder als unterstützung dabei. daher kannst den federweg im bereich 180 bis theor. 120m stufenlos ohne einschränkungen verstellen.


----------



## flametop (25. September 2012)

für eine 150er wäre sie aber wohl recht schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (25. September 2012)

schwer schon, dafür steif und stabil. nicht so windig wie die div, 32er forken...
kommt halt drauf an wofür man die gabel einsetzen möcht. 
und traveln auf 160 ist schnell mal möglich..


----------



## benithedog (16. Oktober 2012)

Ist auch traveln fest auf max. 170mm möglich? Könnte mir Spacer selber bauen. Wenn ja dann kauf ich die.


----------



## flametop (16. Oktober 2012)

les doch einfach mal die einträge auf der seite


----------



## Deleted175796 (18. Oktober 2012)

hi,
hat schon jemand seine rc2 auf die waage geschmissen?
die tapered gabeln scheinen ja durch den aluschaft eine ecke leichter zu sein.
ebenso frage ich mich, ob das absenkgelumpe wirklich 200gramm auf die waage bringt, wie suntour schreibt. 2200gramm für eine feste 180er gabel könnten im freerider eine schöne figur machen, vor allem mit der rc2 kartusche. totem und co wiegen mal fast ein halbes kilo mehr und von der steifigkeit scheint die durolux gut aufgestellt zu sein.
mehr infos bitte


----------



## kandyman (18. Oktober 2012)

Je nach Rad brauchst du - vor allem bei guter Druckstufe - eh keine Absenkung. Schon meine RCA (jetzt leider weg) hat bergauf weniger gewippt als andere Gabeln mit viel weniger Federweg, und hat bergab ohne Umstellen alles geschluckt.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die RC2 signifikant mehr wiegt als die RCA, max. 50g und das wäre schon viel, ist ja nur eine zusätzliche Funktion in der eh schon relativ schlanken Kartusche.

170mm ist sicher möglich, bei der Durolux geht's nicht über Spacer sondern einen Splint, du musst nur in der Mitte zwischen dem 160er und dem 180er-Loch noch eins bohren. 

Bei 150 kann man natürlich auch eins machen 

Wie das bei der TA geht weiss ich nicht, aber nachdems da verschiedene Kartuschen für die verschiedenen Federwegsbereiche gibt wird es nicht so einfach sein.


----------



## der Digge (19. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Ist auch traveln fest auf max. 170mm möglich? Könnte mir Spacer selber bauen. Wenn ja dann kauf ich die.



http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Kartusche nicht gewogen, sie ist aber nur halb so dick wie die alte Kartusche.


----------



## benithedog (20. Oktober 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/



Der Videolink funktioniert nicht. Also ich bin immer noch etwas verwirrt. Es gibt also eine DUROLUX TA oder TAD (ich nehme an das heisst Travel Adjust) und eine ohne? Und bei beiden kann ich entweder durch Spacer, ich nehme an das ist die TA, oder durch Bohren eines Lochs, warscheinlich bei der "normalen", den maximalen Federweg begrenzen? Ist das Richtig?

Ich wollte eigentlich die TA kaufen, das ich davon aus gehe das beide Gabeln gleich gut gehen im Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten etc. Oder ist die ohne TA besser???

Gruß Benni


----------



## ru3fu5z (20. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Der Videolink funktioniert nicht. Also ich bin immer noch etwas verwirrt. Es gibt also eine DUROLUX TA oder TAD (ich nehme an das heisst Travel Adjust) und eine ohne? Und bei beiden kann ich entweder durch Spacer, ich nehme an das ist die TA, oder durch Bohren eines Lochs, warscheinlich bei der "normalen", den maximalen Federweg begrenzen? Ist das Richtig?
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich die TA kaufen, das ich davon aus gehe das beide Gabeln gleich gut gehen im Bezug auf Ansprechverhalten etc. Oder ist die ohne TA besser???
> 
> Gruß Benni


Im Test der BIKE steht ohne Absenkung wäre feinfühliger, da weniger Reinbung. Aber ich glaub das war eher ne allgemeine Aussage also nicht speziell die durolux versionen


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin von der RC2 Kartusche nicht ganz so überzeugt, nach einem Tag in Willingen geht anscheinend das dämpfungsöl flöten, hatte die gabel/Kartusche schon mal auf und hab nachgefüllt und mit loctite nachgeholfen damit das nicht wieder passiert. Bin auch nicht sonderlich heárt gesprungen, nur den ersten shore auffer fr und die tables und den DH runtergefahren auf der noobline...

Weiß zufällig einer wieviel ml öl da genau reinmüssen?

Edit: hab grad mal bei SR Sountour angerufen. 72ml w10 öl müssen in die RC2 Kartusche.


----------



## bosstja (30. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand probiert 2012 Durolux TAD - Travel Adjust version?
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=3292


----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich versteh deine Frage nicht...


----------



## benithedog (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal er sucht einen Erfahrungsbericht von der TAD Gabel.

 @rigger : Wie sieht es aus mit deiner RC2? Hört sich ja nicht so toll an, welches Modell und Jahr hast du denn? 

Welches Modell von der Durolux würdet Ihr mir empfehlen oder eben nicht empfehlen zu kaufen? Gibt es Modelljahre die besser sind als andere? Eine Absenkung wäre denke ich ein nettes Feature, ich kann aber auch darauf verzichten. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2012)

Ne jetzt ist alles wieder Tutti!  die Kartuschenverschraubung hatte sich gelöst, hab jetzt wieder aufgefüllt mit 10er Gabelöl und alles mit Loctite gesichert, müsste nu wieder laufen. Die dämpfung funktioniert zumindestens wieder.

@ benni wenn dann die RC2 Kartusche, die gibt es erst ab MJ 12.


----------



## benithedog (30. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich, also würdest du deine Gabel weiter empfehlen? Welche hast du denn? Modell und Jahr? Würdest du auf eine Absenkung verzichten wenn man sie nicht braucht oder ist es egal ob ich eine ohne oder mit kaufe?


----------



## bosstja (30. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er sucht einen Erfahrungsbericht von der TAD Gabel.



That is correct, sorry for my bad german


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ne 09er Durolux wo ich die 12er Kartusche eingebaut habe. Von der einstellbarkeit ist die neue kartusche super!!!

ist egal ob mit oder ohne Absenkung, die Performance wird sich bestimmt nicht viel unterscheiden, die Absenkung ist aber sehr nützlich finde ich.


----------



## benithedog (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke, hatte die 2012er auch favorisiert. Davor war kein RC2 sondern RC und ne völlig andere Kartusche ist das korrekt?


----------



## rigger (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja komplett anders.  Zugstufe war ähnlich und die Compression funktionierte mit Luftdruck oben in der Kammer.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ja komplett anders.  Zugstufe war ähnlich und die Compression funktionierte mit Luftdruck oben in der Kammer.



Sorry, falls ich das hier überlesen habe, aber kannst Du mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zur RC2 schreiben?

Ich fahre ne 180er TAD mit ner RCA-Kartusche und sie sackt mir zu sehr durch oder spricht zu schlecht an, je nach dem wie weit ich die RCA-Kartusche zudrehe.


----------



## rigger (1. November 2012)

Also die RC2 kartusche hat eine gut funktionierende Zugstufe mit einem guten verstellbereich und beide druckstufen funktionieren auch gut und man merkt es wenn man was verstellt, zumindest bei der LS druckstufe, highspeed hab ich noch nix verstellt.

Sollte sich mal die dämpfung verabschieden, einfach aufmachen und die gewinde mit loctite wieder verschrauben. Mir hatte es in willingen die verschraubung zwische zug und druckstufe losgerüttelt. Ich hoffe das es jetzt hält. 

Mehr kann ich noch nicht schreiben und ich hab auch nicht so viel ahnung von der materie.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Also die RC2 kartusche hat eine gut funktionierende Zugstufe mit einem guten verstellbereich und beide druckstufen funktionieren auch gut und man merkt es wenn man was verstellt, zumindest bei der LS druckstufe, highspeed hab ich noch nix verstellt.
> 
> Sollte sich mal die dämpfung verabschieden, einfach aufmachen und die gewinde mit loctite wieder verschrauben. Mir hatte es in willingen die verschraubung zwische zug und druckstufe losgerüttelt. Ich hoffe das es jetzt hält.
> 
> Mehr kann ich noch nicht schreiben und ich hab auch nicht so viel ahnung von der materie.



Dass Du zufrieden bist und die Kartusche funktioniert ist mir mehr wert wie technisches gelaber. 

Danke.


----------



## greg12 (1. November 2012)

die rc2 kartusche funktioniert sehr zufriedenstellend. low und highspeed compr. sind deutlich merkbar, die zugstufe hat einen weiten verstellbereich. 
verglichen mit meiner 011 32er talas geht die durolux bedeutend besser. spricht feiner an, rauscht nicht durch den federweg, taucht beim bremsen viel kontrollierter ein als die talas und nutzt im gegensatz zur talas bei groben aktionen auch den gesamten federweg!
für den preis einfach eine tolle gabel! (und das auch ohne kashimagrütze !)


----------



## benithedog (11. November 2012)

Sorry fürs Wiederkäuen aber ich möchte, aus eigenem Interesse, das nochmal abschliessend klären:

Die TAD 160 und 180 sind also identisch und lassen sich mittels Spacer umbauen, ist das korrekt?

Ist bei der RCA auch alles gleich? Das heisst 180er und 160er lassen sich beliebig umbauen? 

Sorry fürs nachhaken aber es wird nicht immer ganz klar von welchem Modell die Rede ist und es wäre nützlich für den Thread wenn das mal jemand zusammenfassend aufklären würdee. 

Ich suche eine Gabel mit normalem 1 1/8" Schaft da es für meinen Rahmen (ZS 44/ZS 56) die Anglesets nur für diese Gabeln gibt scheint aber schwierig zu sein daran zu kommen. Hat einer ne Idee wo ich mal Anfragen könnte?


----------



## rigger (11. November 2012)

Ich weiß nurdas man bei der tad Kartusche den fw umbauen kann, wie das bei der anderenmgabel mit festem fw ist kann ich dir nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2012)

Bei der Durolux mit festem FW kannst Du intern durch umstecken eines einfachen Splints in vorgebohrte Löcher den FW verändern.

Hier ein Bild.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1043121


----------



## benithedog (11. November 2012)

Danke 

dann bezieht sich dieses Tutorial wohl auf die RCA mit festem Federweg:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2012)

Meines Wissens gabs die Kombi TAD und RCA gar nicht.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (15. November 2012)

Hallo

Weis jemand von euch wie Mann an der neuen rc2 Kartusche die 2 Rädchen wieder runter bekommt??

Grüße

Christoph


----------



## rigger (15. November 2012)

Mit nem schraubendreher vorsichtig runterhebeln, evtl. mi tg nem tuch dazwizchen.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

danke, geht aber echt schwer. ok werd ich mich noch mal dran versuchen.
Wie stellt ihr den eure Low und High druckstuffe ein???

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (21. November 2012)

So meine 2013er 180er TAD ist heute angekommen. Wie war das jetzt nochmal mit dem Öl? Hab irgendwo gelesen das original Öl wäre viel zu dick und man sollte dünneres verwenden? Ist da was dran kann mir einer sagen welches Öl ich wo rein kippen soll oder gubt´s irgendwo nen Tutorial?

Gruß Benni


----------



## rigger (21. November 2012)

ne bei der rc2 Kartusche musst du erstmal nix am öl machen.


----------



## benithedog (21. November 2012)

gute Sache  

Danke


----------



## bansaiman (27. November 2012)

FRAGE:

Will mir jetzt die 2012er Durolux RC 2 mit 180mm holen, also OHNE TAD ;-)
Hat jemand schonmal die RC 2 oder auch noch die TAD gewogen?

Mich interessiert der tatsächliche Gewichtsunterschied. also beide Gewichte wären cool

2) die 180er kann man ja runtertraveln auf 160,140 oder auch ZWischenstufen, mit entsprechenden Spacern.
KAnn man die 160er auch auf 170bzw180mm hochraveln oder ist das tatsächllich ne andere GAbel und dementsprechend wäre die 160er nur abwärts travelbar?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## greg12 (27. November 2012)

wenns um durolux tuning geht frag am besten dort nach: www.besserbiken.at der kennt sich aus mit der durolux und tuned jede gabel vor auslieferung!


----------



## bansaiman (27. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> wenns u
> 
> m durolux tuning geht frag am besten dort nach: www.besserbiken.at der kennt sich aus mit der durolux und tuned jede gabel vor auslieferung!





??
also die noch neue Gabel tuned der.was wird denn gemacht und ist das im preis drin?


----------



## greg12 (27. November 2012)

ja, er zerlegt die gabel, passt ggfalls die dämpfung aufs fahrergewicht an, schmiert die ölabstreifer und füllt schmieröl ins casting. bei bedarf passt er auch die federwege an. ist im preis inbegriffen. am besten du fragst selber nach.


----------



## bansaiman (27. November 2012)

JO, danke, habe ich gerade gemacht 

Also es wird alles, was Greg12 gesagt hat, gemacht und er wechselt das Dämpfungsöl gegen eine geringere viskosität, um die Dämpfung unseren kälteren Wetterverhältnissen anzupassen. So wird die Gabel dann bei Kälte nicht so zäh.



ICh schreibe dann eben mal noch ein paar generelle Infos, die ich in den letzten Tagen in Erfahrung bringen konnte:

1) Von 2012 auf 2013 ändert sich ausser dem Design nichts.

2) Die 160er und 180er sind dieselber Gabel. also die 160er lässt sich auch hochtraveln!!!!

3) Dies gilt auch, wenn es eine RC2 mit Travel Adjust TAD ist. IM Traveladjust ist ein Elastomer, der die KArtusche für 160-120 begrenzt. Wenn man die Gabel dann auf 180 setzen möchte, kann man den entfernen und hat dann seine 180er Gabel mit absenkung auf 140 mm Absenkung. Steckt also alles tatsächölich in derselben Gabel.

4) Das TAD ergibt gegenüber anderen Absenkystemen praktisch nicht mehr an Reibung, da die Gabel einfach intern über die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer arbeitet, wobei Luft praktisch durch einen Kanal überhalb des Kolbens gelassen wird; dies hat zur Folge,d ass man tatsächlich nur noch mit einer 140er Luftkammer fährt, sich also effektiv nichts ändert. 
Daher auch der Nachteil, dass die GAbel, wie in Tests beschrieben eben nicht so locker wieder hoch kommt, wie andere Gabeln, also hochspringt beim hochfahren der Gabel.
Dafür ist das System simpel und unanfällig, STUFENLOS VERSTELLBAR und reibungsarm.


Hoffe, ich kann damit vielen hier weiterhelfen 

ICh werde mir jetzt nur noch klar darüber, welche Farbe ich haben will und hole mir dort dann die Gabel als 160er. Wenn ich meinen neuen Rahmen habe mach ich die 180mm daraus.


----------



## greg12 (28. November 2012)

wenn dir das bisschen mehrgewicht der tad egal ist, nimm die 180er und senk sie halt stufenlos ab wies dir gefällt. kannst ja auch bspw 165mm fahren... wenn der neue rahmen da ist, genügt ein knopfdruck und sie ist wieder auf 180mm ohne rumbasteln an der kartusche! 
im übrigen funktioniert die gabel auch bei kälte noch zuverlässig und schnell genug. ein wenig verhärtung gibts aber trotzdem.


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> wenn dir das bisschen mehrgewicht der tad egal ist, nimm die 180er und senk sie halt stufenlos ab wies dir gefällt. kannst ja auch bspw 165mm fahren... wenn der neue rahmen da ist, genügt ein knopfdruck und sie ist wieder auf 180mm ohne rumbasteln an der kartusche!
> im übrigen funktioniert die gabel auch bei kälte noch zuverlässig und schnell genug. ein wenig verhärtung gibts aber trotzdem.




Frage ist nur (die konnte man mir nicht beantworten), ob das die 180er GAbel so toll findet, dauernd im abgesenkten Modus durch die Gegend zu kurven ;-)

KAnn man eigentlich auf den den Beschichtungen auch mit Edding selber Sag MArkierungen machen wie das eine RS LYrik/Totem haben oder greift das die Beschichtung an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (28. November 2012)

Laut SR SunTour Race Support soll das dauerhafte Absenken keine Probleme machen, hatte ich auch gefragt.

Die Idee mit dem Edding würde ich mal schnell wieder vergessen, das wird nicht halten, zumindest nicht lange.


----------



## greg12 (28. November 2012)

edding kannst vergessen, hält nicht! dauerhaft abgesenkt sollte ob der konstruktion der tad kartusche kein problem darstellen! wirklich nachteile konnte ich bisher jedenfalls keine entdecken!


----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2012)

Ja,super.dann hole ich die bei besserBiken.dann ist definitiv fit und direkt optimiert.
aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem erstmal die 160mm.denn dann ich kann die wenigstens das halbe Jahr für das remedy wirksam absenken.auf 140 wäre das wenig,denn entspräche nur der einbauhohe der alten 150 float.und ich hätte schon noch gern Ne nutzbare Absenkung für das Rad.
will halt schonmal profilaktisch die 2012er durolux haben.hoffe ich bereue nicht die Bos deville dafür herzugeben ;-)


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. November 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> 1) Von 2012 auf 2013 ändert sich ausser dem Design nichts.




Da hat sich einige Geändert.
Kuck hier http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...n-neuheiten-inkl-fahr-video-von-max-schumann/

Was das Gewicht angeht Laut SR 
DUROLUX RC2 =2200g
DUROLUX TA RC2= 2400 Laut BIKE Test 2439g

Sollte die DUROLUX RC2 wirklich nur 2200g wiegen wäre dass schon ziemlich geil, und die leichteste 180mm Gabel


----------



## Michael1989 (1. Dezember 2012)

Naja das mit dem Gewicht,würde ich so jetzt nicht ganz glauben wollen,aber na gut.. heutzutage ist alles möglich. 

Ich bin mit meinem 09er 185mm Durolux /Achse bei 2598g. angekommen und ist auf Öl-Schmierung umgestellt. 
Aber die neue RC2 würde mich schon reizen.


----------



## benithedog (1. Dezember 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Da hat sich einige Geändert.
> Kuck hier http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...n-neuheiten-inkl-fahr-video-von-max-schumann/
> 
> Was das Gewicht angeht Laut SR
> ...



Da bin ich aber froh das ich ne 2013er hab, wenn die noch besser geht als die, viel gelobten, 2012er


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Dezember 2012)

@benithedog.
Wo hast du die her.
Was wiegt sie(Bring licht ins dunkle)
Und wie Fährt sie sich.
Danke


----------



## benithedog (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe sie aus dem Bikemarkt von A_C_B:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-120-mm-tapered-schaft-q-loc-neu-mit-rechnung

Ich habe allerdings eine TA RC2 180mm mit 1 1/8" Stahlschaft und nicht tapered Aluminiumschaft die hat er extra für mich bestellt weil ich mit Angleset fahren will. Mein Last Herb ist noch im Aufbau also kann ich nichts dazu sagen wie sie sich fährt. 

Wiegen kann ich vielleicht mal machen, habe aber selber keine Waage. 

Gruß Benni

P.S: da steht 2012, das sind wohl noch Gabeln die er auf Lager hat, wie gesagt meine hat er extra neu bestellt und die hat das 2013er Design auf dem Casting.


----------



## ru3fu5z (1. Dezember 2012)

und wie sieht die 2013 aus? woher hast du die infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (1. Dezember 2012)

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=3488


oben links kann man die Modelljahre auswählen.

schau auch mal hier: 

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## Michael1989 (1. Dezember 2012)

Was ich leider schade finde,das man die Q-loc Steckachse von den aktuellen Modellen nicht auf die alten Modelle abwälzen kann, funktioniert leider nur mit den neuen Castings.


----------



## benithedog (1. Dezember 2012)

Man kann nicht alles haben, ich finds schon klasse das man die alten Gabeln mit den neuen Kartsuchen upgraden kann und das für relativ schmales Geld das gibt´s bei anderen Herstellern nicht.
Frag doch mal was ein neues Casting kostet, die haben ja recht humane Ersatzteilpreise? Was haben die alten den für ein Achssystem? Ich hab da mal was von lüttigen Achsen gelesen die bei zu viel Vorspannung abreissen. Wenn ich mir das Gewinde von der Q-Loc ansehe muss ich sagen das ist nicht gerade üppig dimensioniert.


----------



## CrossX (1. Dezember 2012)

Castingwechsel kostet für alte Gabeln ca 120 Euro wenn man sie nach Suntour schickt. Hab ich auch machen müssen, weil die Aufnahme gebrochen ist.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Dezember 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Da hat sich einige Geändert.
> Kuck hier http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...n-neuheiten-inkl-fahr-video-von-max-schumann/
> 
> Was das Gewicht angeht Laut SR
> ...




Mööpp!
Die HErstellergewichtsangaben waren für 2012 schon die gleichen. Da kann sich höchstens der Ist-Wert verbessert haben 
Laut mehrerer Händler, mit denen ich gesprochen habe (die aber leider nur noch das 2013er Modell hatten), hat sich technisch nichts geändert. Auch der Tuner von besserbiken sagte das.
Könnte man höchstens nochmal nachhaken, ob da nicht doch was ist; aber die Angabe haben mir eben die Mechaniker gegeben, die die Gabeln ja täglich auseinandernehmen.
Wäre sie besser geworden, wäre das natürlich toll und für mich ein Grund den dämlichen Aufkleber der 2013er ertragen zu können


----------



## ru3fu5z (2. Dezember 2012)

aufkleber? schön wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn sich 2013 nichts geändert hat, soll die 2012 trotzdem Top sein.

So schlimm ist die Gabel doch nicht,ich find die Schwarze okay.
Man kann die Gabel auch mit Auto Folie überkleben. 

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert was die Gabel wirklich auf die Wage bringt


----------



## benithedog (2. Dezember 2012)

Werde die heute nachmittag mal wiegen. Einfach schwarz glänzende Folie drauf und gut ist. In Zukunft werde ich noch mattschwarze selbst entworfene Decals bekommen, passend zum Rahmen.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die wirklich noch Verbesserung worden wäre,wäre natürlich schön.
mit der autofolie ist Net gute Idee.hätte gerne sowas wie die Aufkleber der Totem o.Ä .

Wenn die noch mit Standard Größe und stahlschaft ist,tippe ich auf 2570 Gramm 
Der Alu tapered macht sicher einiges aus.
bin gespannt.


----------



## benithedog (2. Dezember 2012)

Decals kannst du dir doch machen lassen Einzelanfertigungen gibt es ab 25,- zum Beispiel im Bikemarkt oder Facebook bei Decal Doc....


----------



## benithedog (2. Dezember 2012)

2560g laut Küchenwaage 2013 Durolux TA RC2 mit Remote Hebel von KS Sattelstütze aus Alu, Schaltzug und Hülle. Durch die KS Fernbedienung spart man eine Klemmung vom Griff ein und die ist wesentlich stabiler und schicker+ aufgeräumtes Cockpit.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Dezember 2012)

Also ohne knapp unter 2500 Gramm und ohne tad wahrscheinlich 2300 dann.

Aufkleber würde ich einfach von Dr Totem nehmen :-D bzw.es gibt bestimmt schon viel so kram bei ebay,der auch hält ^^


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Dank dir.
Ich denke mit Alu und ohne Fernbedienung sind die 2400g garnicht mal so unrealistisch.
Ich mein Stahl wiegt ja ganzes Stück mehr.


----------



## Michael1989 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich habe mir neue Decals bei www.clickandprint.de anfertigen lassen.


----------



## othu (3. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> angekommen und ist auf Öl-Schmierung umgestellt.



Hi,
wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Einfach Öl ins Casting gekippt, oder mehr?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Michael1989 (3. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Einfach Öl ins Casting gekippt, oder mehr?
> Grüße
> Otto



Hi Otto
In die RCA Dämpferkartusche kommen 75ml W2.5er Gabelöl (in meinem Fall - Motorex)  
In Casting habe ich Pro Gabelholm = 25ml 30er Getriebeöl hinein geschüttet..und hier kann mit der Dicke des Öl rumspielen,egal welches man nimmt.. Hauptsache es ist geschmiert.

Das Ansprechverhalten ist super..Kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (3. Dezember 2012)

So hatte ich es vermutet...
Danke!


----------



## Michael1989 (4. Dezember 2012)

Jep.. Bin zufrieden zufrieden,aber einen Vergleich zur 2012/13er Durolux gegen meine Getunte würde ich gerne mal machen.


----------



## eh6 (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann jetzt jemand sagen Wieviel die SF 12 mit RC2 wiegt???


----------



## UserN (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich die 180er auf 160 runtertravelle, verändert sich damit auch die Einbauhöhe um 20mm?

Grüße & Danke


----------



## kandyman (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja.


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute meine bestellt, soll Ende der kommende Woche kommen:

SF13, RC2, tapered, schwarz, ohne Absenkungsgelöt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hab heute meine bestellt, soll Ende der kommende Woche kommen:
> 
> SF13, RC2, tapered, schwarz, ohne Absenkungsgelöt




@ othu Glückwunsch kannst die sie dann gleich mal wiegen.
Danke


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2012)

So, habe mit Suntour gesprochen.

2012 und 13 sind baugleich nur häßlicherer aufkleber 

Wegen Gewicht: Je nach individueller Abweichung, liegt das Gewicht ner RC2 mit TAPERED Schaft bei 2250 Gramm.
Da beide Gabeln ja praktisch eine darstellen gilt das natürlich für die 160 als auch die 180mm.

Ich bestelle mir jetzt die 2012er in schwarz


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ok es handelt sich ja hier immer noch um eine Kartuschen-Gabel . Aber ich finde immer noch das Sie mit Abstand die leichteste Enduro/Freeride Gabel ist,was man fürs Geld bekommen kann  für Suntour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Dezember 2012)

Naja im 160mm giebt es leichtere z.b deville.
Im 180 Bereich ist die nur Rc2 aber ungeschlagen


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

Bedenke das ne BOS Gabel gerne das doppelte und mehr kostet


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Dezember 2012)

Klar von P/L kommt keine an die Durolux


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Klar von P/L kommt keine an die Durolux



Jup das würde ich aber auch mal sagen,die Durolux Gabel hat sich schon durch gemausert.


----------



## bansaiman (9. Dezember 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Naja im 160mm giebt es leichtere z.b deville.
> Im 180 Bereich ist die nur Rc2 aber ungeschlagen




Der Vergleich funktioniert eh nicht.

Wie wir ja weiter oben schon stehen haben  sind die 160er und 180er Variante der Durolux ein und dieselbe KOnstruktion nur entsprechend von Werk her getravelt und jederzeit in die anderer VErsion umwandelbar 
Wenn die Suntour LEute den aufwändigeren SChritt gehen würden udn ein eigenes Casting mit kürzeren TAuchrohren für die 160er fertigen würden, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die 2080 Gramm der aktuellen DEville machbar wären 
Naja gut, die 1995 GRamm der 2011er DEville würde Duro wohl dann doch nicht knacken.
Aber man bedenke auch, dass die Deville wie die Fox 34 ^^ eben 34er Standrohre hat und die Duro 35mm; das rechnet sich ja auch noch aufs GEwicht aber zu dem VOrteil, dass die Duro sehr steif unter den vergleichbaren GAbeln und eben STEIFER als die Deville ist 


Frage: arbeitet die Dämpfung eigentlich mit Shims und lässt sich dort dann auch bei Zeiten evtl. tunen?
Entschuldigung, wenn ich Blindfisch das irgendwo überlesen haben sollte ^^


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie habt ihr eure RC2 eigentlich eingestellt? Zug Stufe kennt man ja von den meisten Gabeln und Dämpfern. Aber wie geht man bei den High- und Lowspeed Druckstufen vor? Erstmal beides voll offen und dann langsam zu drehen bis nix mehr wippt oder durch schlägt oder wie?

Wild dran rum drehen hat bei der ersten kurzen Probefahrt irgendwie keine zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2012)

Unabhängig von der LUX fahr ich Highspeed komplett offen und die Lowspeed so weit zu, dass mir die Gabel nicht durchschlägt - Vorgehensweise wie von Dir beschrieben.

Wobei ich lieber ne wippende Gabel fahre, wie eine die nicht maximal feinfühlig ist.


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wobei ich lieber ne wippende Gabel fahre, wie eine die nicht maximal feinfühlig ist.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. In der 160-180mm Kategorie muss die Gabel bergab maximale Performance bringen. Soll sie doch bergauf etwas wippen. 

Werde die Gabel mal so einstellen. Maximale Feinfühligkeit und Lowspeed soweit zu, dass sie bei 25-30% Sag nicht durch schlägt.


----------



## ibislover (14. Dezember 2012)

und was hat LS mit durchschlagen zu tun?


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2012)

Dann erklärt doch wie man es besser einstellt...

Meinem Verständnis nach, regelt die HS-Druckstufe die schnellen Schläge und dämpft diese ab. Etwa beim droppen. Also verhindert sie schon, das die Gabel durch schlägt.


----------



## kandyman (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte zwarn nur eine RCA, aber ich hab Lowspeed manchmal bergauf 2-3 Klicks zugemacht und oben wieder auf, geht ja locker beim Fahren.


----------



## rigger (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit der lospeed verhindere ich bei mir das durchrauschen bei stufen und mit der Hispeed das durchschlagen, funzt gut mit dem 10er Öl was drin ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Dezember 2012)

Da ich die HS voll auf hab, schlägt die Gabel bei mir halt durch wenn ich die LS nicht zu drehe - auch wenn sie nicht dafür gedacht ist.


----------



## greg12 (15. Dezember 2012)

sf12 rc2 160mm
65kg gewicht- einstellung 
2 klicks lsc
1 klick hsc (von ganz offen)

wippt nicht, taucht kontrolliert weg beim bremsen (nicht zu tief), spricht fein an und schlägt bei groben schlägen nicht durch.
fw nutzung bisher max. 158mm.


----------



## bansaiman (16. Dezember 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> sf12 rc2 160mm
> 65kg gewicht- einstellung
> 2 klicks lsc
> 1 klick hsc (von ganz offen)
> ...




Schreibt doch alle hier Fahrergewicht, eure Einstellungen, die einsatzbereiche und die Erfahrungen nach diesen Kriterien hierhin.
Das wäre echt interessant für die Charakteristik der Gabel


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Dezember 2012)

sorry für den doppelpost aber ich suche eine durolux RC2, tapered schaft, ohne TA.

bei gocycle gibts die nur mit 1 1/8" schaft.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Dezember 2012)

tapered wird es es die laut suntour deutschland erst in mindestens 2 monaten wieder geben.
laut info von dieser woche.


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Dezember 2012)

danke


----------



## othu (16. Dezember 2012)

Mein Händler hat am Freitag eine 180mm, tapered, schwarz, ohne TA,  RC2 von Suntour bekommen und an mich geschickt.  Soll morgen ankommen.


----------



## ibislover (16. Dezember 2012)

haben wir auch 2, aber nun sind die tapered wohl aus...


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

2012 Suntour Durolux RC2, 180mm, tapered, schwarz inkl. Achse:


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> 2012 Suntour Durolux RC2, 180mm, tapered, schwarz inkl. Achse:



brauchste die noch?


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

die hab ich gestern erst bekommen


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

Gibt's da noch mehr? Die Version find ich nirgends


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

Angeblich habe ich die Letzte in tapered von Suntour bekommen, die neuen 2013 sollen in  8 Wochen verfügbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (18. Dezember 2012)

2 fragen:

1. WEnn ich ne TAD kaufen sollte wo lasse ich da die luft rein? recht ist ja die Druckstufe und links der Button. Kommt sie unten links rein ? aber warum steht dann bei der ohne TAD, AIr auf der linken oberen Seite oder kann ich diese AIR DECKEL gar ned aufmachen?

2. Ich hätte gern die GAbel in Schwarz allerdings sind die Decals ned meines und möchts überkleben. Hat wer noch Folien übrig bzw. kann mir sagen woher ich se bekomm und was se kosten ?


----------



## wastl86 (18. Dezember 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Werde die heute nachmittag mal wiegen. Einfach schwarz glänzende Folie drauf und gut ist. In Zukunft werde ich noch mattschwarze selbst entworfene Decals bekommen, passend zum Rahmen.



Hast noch a folie über bzw. woher bekomm ich diese?


----------



## rigger (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Tad kommt die Luft in die Tad Kartusche UNTEN rein, wie das bei der normalen Lux ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## benithedog (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dir Folie schicken wenn du willst, hab noch genug übrig. Schick mir mal ne email an [email protected] dann klären wir alles weitere.


----------



## wastl86 (18. Dezember 2012)

hab ich gemacht  thx


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> 2012 Suntour Durolux RC2, 180mm, tapered, schwarz inkl. Achse:



Wow klasse Gewicht.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meine bisherigen Eindrücke nach knapp 3 Monaten Durolux (leider wegen mangels an Freizeit und erträglichem Wetter nur ca. 10 Ausfahrten)

Gabel: 2012 Suntour Durolux TA RC2 140 - 180 mm

Haptik und Optik: Die Gabel macht einen wirklich sauber verarbeiteten und wertigen Eindruck und steht dahingehend mMn einer Rock Shox oder Fox nichts nach.

Die Einstellknöpfe für die LSC und HSC sind komplett aus Aluminium, leider rasten die einzelnen Klicks nicht besonders kräftig ein (weder hör- noch spürbar)

Die QLock Achse ist in ihrer Funktionsweise genial und den Achsen der Mitbewerber in ihrer Funktionsweise (hiermit meine ich die Art der Klemmung) überlegen. Durch meine Naben der Hope Pro2 Evo und Novatec 4in1 lässt sie sich easy durchschieben, lediglich durch meine DT Swiss lässt sie sich nicht ohne Zuhilfenahme eines Stöckchens oder Stiftes wieder rausziehen (Nabe hat innen eine Stufe).

Die Absenkung funktioniert wirklich easy durch Drücken des Knopfes auf dem linken (von Fahrersicht aus) Gabelholm und gleichzeitigem Druck von oben stufenlos. Das kriegt man auch noch auf leichtem Terrain während der Fahrt hin - das Ausfahren aber eher nicht (einhändiger Wheelie mit gleichzeitigem Druck auf den Knopf ist nicht so meins).

Gefahren wir die Gabel in der 170mm Einstellung in einem 160mm Bike.

Einstellung bei fahrfertigen 80kg: LSC 4 Klicks von ganz offen, HSC komplett offen. SAG bei 30%


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Dezember 2012)

gibts irgendwo ein tutorial wie man die gabel auf 170mm travelt?
also die version ohne absenkung.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Dezember 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo ein tutorial wie man die gabel auf 170mm travelt?
> also die version ohne absenkung.



Dort 


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/


----------



## benzinkanister (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Habe mir gestern auch ne 2013er Durolux RC2 TA verbaut.

Hatte ne 180er geordert, aber ne 160er geliefert bekommen.
"Nicht weiter wild", dachte ich mir und wollte sie kurzerhand halt selbst umtraveln.
Nur: Sooo simpel scheints mir bei der RC2-TA-Kartusche garnicht mehr zu sein. 
Nix mit umstecken!

Habe mal ein Bild vom Innenleben der Kartusche gemacht.
Nach meinem Verständnis müssten sich die Kartuschen der 160er und 180er durch die Länge des eingekreisten Polymers unterscheiden.






Sehe ich das wohl so richtig? 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## rigger (30. Dezember 2012)

Das Gummi musst du halbieren, dann kommt die Gabel weiter raus...


----------



## bansaiman (30. Dezember 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Das Gummi musst du halbieren, dann kommt die Gabel weiter raus...



Er hat recht. elastomer einfach entsprechend kürzen.
wenn das erledigt ist,kannst du später normal nach gusto umtraveln


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Dacht ich mir schon fast.
Danke euch für die Bestätigung! 
Erster Eindruck von der Gabel ist jedenfalls top. 
Werde nur noch ein paar Milliliter Gabelöl in die Rohre füllen.


----------



## benithedog (30. Dezember 2012)

GARANTIE futsch  Warum hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Wieso sollte die Garantie bzw. GEWÄHRLEISTUNG nun futsch sein? 
Service führe ich sowieso selbst durch.
Gerade das Ersatzteilangebot, Ersatzteilpreise und Wartungsfreundlichkeit sind doch Punkte die sehr stark für eine Suntour sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (30. Dezember 2012)

Du darfst laut Garantiebstimmungen nichtmal Öl nachfüllen oder ähnliches. Es sei denn du bist ein authorisierter Betrieb.


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

> Diese eingeschränkte Garantie gilt nicht für Mängel an der Federgabel, die durch folgende Ursachen
> entstanden sind: fehlerhafte Montage, Demontieren und erneutes Zusammensetzen, vorsätzliche
> Zerstörung, Änderungen oder Modifikationen der Gabel, unangemessene Nutzung oder
> Missbrauch des Produkts oder Verwendung für einen Zweck, für den dieses Produkt nicht vorgesehen
> war, Unfälle, Stürze, fehlerhafte Wartung, falsch ausgeführte Reparaturen.



Das die Garantie/Gewährleistung erlischt, wenn ich die Gabel durch unsachgemäße Schrauberei beschädige, oder sie in Folge dessen beschädigt wird, ist selbstredend. Mehr wird dort aber auch nicht gesagt.


----------



## benithedog (30. Dezember 2012)

Ok, wenn du meinst. Ich bin da anders informiert worden. Mir egal ich bastel auf jeden Fall erst an der Gabel wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist. Meiner Meinung nach können die dir auf jeden Fall einen Strick draus drehen weil das was du machst unter den Punkt Modifikation der Gabel läuft. Wenn die behaupten das der evtl. Defekt dein Verschulden ist musst du erstmal das Gegenteil beweisen. Es sei denn du hast  wirklich nichts an der Gabel gemacht.


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Klaro, den Strick kann man mir drehen, da hast du Recht. Aber wenn ich nur danach gehen würde, hätte ich aber kaum noch Spaß an meinen Hobbys.


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du meinst. Ich bin da anders informiert worden. Mir egal ich bastel auf jeden Fall erst an der Gabel wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist. Meiner Meinung nach können die dir auf jeden Fall einen Strick draus drehen weil das was du machst unter den Punkt Modifikation der Gabel läuft. Wenn die behaupten das der evtl. Defekt dein Verschulden ist musst du erstmal das Gegenteil beweisen. Es sei denn du hast  wirklich nichts an der Gabel gemacht.



Ist doch Quatsch.

Jeder Hersteller kann sich rauswinden mit "Überbelastung", "Überbeanspruchung", "unsachgemässen Gebrauch" .....

Laut SR Suntour Service Manual würde ja jeglicher Drop reichen - schon hast Du den unsachgemässen Gebrauch:
"....Please note that the DUROLUX, DURO FR20 or DURO series forks were not designed for Freeride,
Downhill or Slopestyle riding. They were not developed for any kind of drops!...."

Dafür musst Du die Gabel nicht auseinandergebaut haben. 
Dagegen hilft nur, sich an Hersteller zu halten, die einen entsprechend kundenfreundlichen Ruf haben.

Und einen entsprechend guten Ruf hat SR Suntour mMn.


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft nur, sich an Hersteller zu halten, die einen entsprechend kundenfreundlichen Ruf haben.
> 
> Und einen entsprechend guten Ruf hat SR Suntour mMn.



Noch einer der Gründe weswegen ich von Fox auf Suntour gewechselt habe.


----------



## bansaiman (31. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon fast.
> Danke euch für die Bestätigung!
> Erster Eindruck von der Gabel ist jedenfalls top.
> Werde nur noch ein paar Milliliter Gabelöl in die Rohre füllen.



?hast du sie schon getestet,zu wenig endprogression oder einfach so?
was wiegt denn deine mit tad,tapered?


----------



## Tier (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin. Das Öl kommt nur zur Schmierung rein, um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern. Da wird Herstellerseitig gern dran gespart. Gewogen hab ich die Gabel nicht, sorry.


----------



## ibislover (31. Dezember 2012)

nimm motoröl. das schmiert. gabelöl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (31. Dezember 2012)

Hast Recht. Gabelöl ist ja im Prinzip nur Hydrauliköl mit ein paar zusätzlichen Additiven, die die Schmutzpartikel in der "Schwebe" halten sollen.


----------



## Mountainmikel (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
mal ganz etwas anderes.
Ich möchte mir eine Durolux kaufen. Besserbiken.at bietet eine mit hauseigenem Tuning an. Macht das einen großen Sinn oder reicht eine Werksgabel vollkommen aus?
Gruß Michael


----------



## CrossX (4. Januar 2013)

Steht da bei, was das Tuning umfasst? Wenn die nur Öl reinkippen, kannst du das auch selbst


----------



## Mountainmikel (4. Januar 2013)

Wow, schnelle Reaktion.

Lies mal hier:

Bei der Durolux überarbeiten wir neben der Luftfederungskartusche auch das Casting (Bushings und Abstreifer). Bei der Dämpfung tauschen wir das Öl auf eine andere Viskosität und optional auch die Shims der Druckstufe.

Gruß Michael


----------



## freetourer (4. Januar 2013)

So wie ich das sehe, ist das auch bei der RCA Kartusche sinnvoll.

Die neue Lux mit RC2 Kartusche ist eigentlich schon ziemlich gut - ich persönlich sehe da keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Tier (4. Januar 2013)

Ich pers. würde erstmal fragen was genau da überarbeitet wird und was man damit bezwecken will.
Zweitens wär's natürlich ne Preisfrage. Performancetechnisch lässt sich aber immer was rausholen. 
Ob der Durchschnittsfahrer es braucht...andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (4. Januar 2013)

Hab meine auch bei besserbiken bestellt, preislich macht das Tuning keinen Unterschied, der Preis ist auch so mehr als io. Ob's was bringt kann ich nicht sagen, Fakt ist die Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei selbst bei tieferen temp scheint das dünnere Öl was zu bringen. Ich bin zufrieden mit besserbiken.at


----------



## wastl86 (4. Januar 2013)

Mountainmikel schrieb:


> Wow, schnelle Reaktion.
> 
> Lies mal hier:
> 
> ...



also anderes öl ja- aber abstreifer und neue kartusche? wozu denn
ich dachte dass man mit der RC2 kartusche nun eine sehr funktionelle gabel besitzt.


----------



## wastl86 (5. Januar 2013)

wegen dem stuffenlosen verstellen--> also kann ich bei diesem model auch 170mm per knopfdruck einstellen ohne dass ich intern was umbauen muss? 

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...2_140%96180_mm_1_1-8-_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## benithedog (5. Januar 2013)

Klar kann man das aber es nervt ein bisschen wenn man am Berg abgesenkt hat danach wieder die richtige 170mm Einstellung zu finden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

Ist es möglich bei der TA RC2 Version die TA-Einheit auszubauen, sodass man nur eine Durolux RC2 Version hätte?

Die Gabel wäre für mich eine echte alternative zu der Rock Shox Totem für mein Freerider der sich im Aufbau befindet. Jedoch denke ich, dass ich die Absenkfunktion nicht benötige und deswegen den Gewichtsvorteil der reinen RC2 Version nutzen könnte.


----------



## ru3fu5z (5. Januar 2013)

Nein, geht nicht. Du müsstest die gesamte Federkartusche tauschen, was aber wegen einem fehlenden Gewinde wohl auch nicht geht - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Du kannst dir aber einfach die Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion kaufen.

z.B. hier


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

ru3fu5z schrieb:


> Nein, geht nicht. Du müsstest die gesamte Federkartusche tauschen, was aber wegen einem fehlenden Gewinde wohl auch nicht geht - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Du kannst dir aber einfach die Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion kaufen.
> 
> z.B. hier



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

A_C_B der die Gabel im Bikemarkt verkauft hat die gleiche Aussage getroffen. Bin jetzt stark am Überlegen ob ich die Absenkung benötige oder nicht.


----------



## benithedog (5. Januar 2013)

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen man benötigt Sie nicht aber wenn man sie hat freut man sich.  Gerade im Mittelgebirge wo es ständig auf und ab geht. Dadurch das Sie sich so praktisch, schnell und einfach am Lenker absenken lässt benutz ich Sie ständig, auch schon bei kleineren Steigungen auf Touren. Das ergibt gerade bei Bikes mit relativ flachem Sitzwinkel oder die durch viel SAG hinten stark einsacken beim Bergauffahren (insbesondere Freerider) eine viel angenehmere Sitzposition zum Pedalieren. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## benithedog (5. Januar 2013)

PS: Hol dir beim ACB direkt den Hebel von der KindShox LEV Sattelstütze der ist schicker, und vor allem stabiler und lässt sich mit den hervorragenden ODI Griffen auch als Klemmschelle benutzen (ersetzt dann die innere). Weiterer Vorteil ist ein aufgeräumteres Cockpit.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. Januar 2013)

Bin echt dankbar um die super Tipps. 

Ja ich werde das Ion 18 auch zum touren im Bergischen Land einsetzten und da macht sich die Absenkung zwangsläufig bezahlt (so mein denken) da ich häufig auch mal bergauf muss.
Ja dann hätte ich direkt zwei Klemmschellen bei den ODI-Griffen gespart, da ich auch die LEV in der 150mm Version verbauen möchte.
Bei der Durolux gibts ja auch eigentlich auser dem Gewicht keine Nachteile bei der TA-Funktion im Gegensatz zu bestimmten Wettbewerbern wo sich das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (5. Januar 2013)

Das mit der LEV hab ich auch


----------



## Master_KK (6. Januar 2013)

Abend!

Hab von einem User ne SF12 TAD RC2 gekauft - 6 Monate alt.
Nun ist sie im Rad und ich versuche sie einzustellen. Mit brauchbaren Bedienungsanleitungen und Webauftritt ist bei SR Suntour ja leider nicht viel.

Druck ist ja kein Problem - Bisschen rumprobiert und für meine ca. 78-80 fahrfertigen Kilos sollten die ~55 PSI schon passen.

Problem ist aktuell die Zugstufe - Ich merke weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung eine Veränderung in der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit - Viel zu lahm! Bei meiner alten Gabel und voll geöffneter Zugstufe springt das VR vom Boden. Wenn ich am Rebound drehe höre ich das im Gabelschaft. Auch das klacken beim Einfedern ist seltsam.

Hat jemand einen Rat?!


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2013)

Normal ist das nicht. Meine Zugstufe kann man von pfeilschnell mit abheben vom Boden bis saulangsam einstellen. Dann kann man daneben stehen und der Gabel gemütlich beim aus federn zu gucken. 

Hat der Vorbesitzer geschrieben, ob er was am Öl geändert hat? Vielleicht hat er die Gabel mit falschem Öl versaut.


----------



## Master_KK (6. Januar 2013)

Werde ihn mal anschreiben - Bekomme die Gabel weder zum "schleichen" noch zum "hüpfen"...


----------



## wastl86 (8. Januar 2013)

benithedog schrieb:


> Klar kann man das aber es nervt ein bisschen wenn man am Berg abgesenkt hat danach wieder die richtige 170mm Einstellung zu finden.



besserbiken bekommt sie auf 170mm travellbar von daher wäre mein problem gelöst!

ich hab grad folgendes erfahren:

_Hallo,
was beinhaltet das tuning bei dem neuen model? und wäre es möglich die gabel mit 170mm travellbar zu bekommen?_

_Hello,_
_und vorab mal DANKE für deine Anfrage._
_ad) Tuning.
Vorerst mal zerlege ich die Gabel komplett was bei Suntour ganz gut ist,  da es doch immer wieder zu Fertigungsproblemen kommt und ich das gleich  beheben/tauschen kann.
Dann wird die Federungskartusche in den Elastomeren angepasst, mit  Bionicon Öl geschmiert und bei der Dämpfung wird das Öl getauscht was  speziell bei Leichtgewichten wie dir wichtig ist.
Dann noch die Abstreifer & Bushings vom orig. Fett befreit und neu behandelt und schon flutscht die Gabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_ 
_Shims in der Dämpfung greife ich nicht mehr an, da sie inzwischen schon wirklich super funktioniert._
_ad) 170mm ja, kann ich dir gerne machen._
_lG_


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch eine Durolux zulegen.
Die Gabel soll in mein 2tes Bike - wird also nicht sooo oft genutzt.

Ich möchte ne 160er ohne TA. Bei der Kartusche bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich die RC2 brauche.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Ist der Unterschied von RC2 zu VVC deutlich spürbar und rechtfertigt den Mehrpreis? Die Gabel sollte halt nicht hoffnungslos durch den Federweg rauschen...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Januar 2013)

Korrektur:
Ich meine die R-Kartusche im Vergleich zur RC2 Kartusche


----------



## bike_dude (14. Januar 2013)

mich würde mal interessieren, ob alle weißen Durolux eine schwarze Gabelkrone haben oder obs die auch mit weißer gibt. Auf der Website sind (ok zumindest die 2013 Versionen) alle komplett weiß.

Noch andere Frage, weiß jemand, welche Versionen der Durolux besserbiken.at herbekommt? So Viele Händler gibts ja gar nicht mit Suntour Produkten.


----------



## Master_KK (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne 2012er komplett in weiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ru3fu5z (14. Januar 2013)

hab auch die 2012/13 in komplett weiß. die war bei gocycle zwar nicht als 160er im sortiment, auf anfrage haben sie aber eine weiße 180 runtergetravelt


----------



## bike_dude (15. Januar 2013)

cool, dürfte in komplett weiß deutlich besser ausschauen


----------



## ru3fu5z (15. Januar 2013)

tut sie!


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Januar 2013)

hey!
hab gerade mit Hans-Georg von besserbiken telefoniert (sehr netter kontakt mit ausführlicher und kompetenter beratung!); 
er meinte, dass bei der durolux unter 70kg (ich hab ca. 64kg abtropfgewicht), die durch die stahlfeder-unterstützte luftfeder einen knick in der progression hat und die allgemeine federkennlinie relativ steil/progressiv verläuft. dies bereits ab 40-60mm eintauchtiefe.
und somit sei die gabel bei meinem fliegengewicht relativ progressiv.

nun meine frage: gibts hier im forum jemanden in meiner gewichtsklasse bzw. hat einer der hier geistig vertretenen diese erfahrung auch schon gemacht?
wäre über infos sehr dankbar.

fahre am trailbike eine 150er talas (sehr zufrieden), am dh-bike eine RS boxxer RC (ganz okay) und am freerider bisher eine Lyrik solo air aus 2008 bei der ich das mission control ausgebaut hab.
die lyrik braucht bei adäquatem sag (30%) relativ viel low speed compression um nicht durch den federweg zu rauschen, fw wird voll genutzt, ev kann ich noch mehr highspeed comp reigeben. mehr luft macht sie dann unsensibel. das alles taugt mir insgesamt weniger. möchte vorne auch eher 180mm.

nochmals danke an alle antwortenden im voraus!
grüße emil


----------



## greg12 (16. Januar 2013)

Bin auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse aber das diegabel zu Progr. Wäre kann ich nicht bestätigen im Gegenteil ich find sie schön linear. Mittels hsc kannst Durchschlägen vorbeugen. Ich nütze den fw bis auf 2mm aus. Bei der alten talas fehlten meistens 2cm fw beim selben Einsatz. Fuhr man sie weicher tauchte sie zu sehr weg.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Januar 2013)

Hauptproblem dürfte der unsensible Übergang  von Luft- (weil bei wenig gewicht mit wenig druck gefahren) zur stahlfederunterstützung (nicht verstellbar und eher für höhere Gewichte ideal) sein.
Dadurch entsteht ein Knick in der kennlinie...

Die stahlfederunterstützung wurde , soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab, eingebaut, um ein durchsacken im mittleren federweg zu verhindern. Die Feder ist nicht austauschbar.

Greets e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2013)

also wie gesagt von zu hoher progression kann auf keinen fall die rede sein. ich fahr 4,2cm sag (bei 160mm fw) und nutze den federweg bis auf 2mm aus. fahr 1 click lsc und 2click hsc. ich finde die kennlinie schön linear, ohne lästiges wegsacken in der fw mitte.


----------



## eh6 (30. Januar 2013)

Servus,

könnt ihr noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte posten? Wie seit ihr zufrieden mit der Gabel?

Wie ist die im Vergleich zur Lyrik oder sogar zur ner Coil Gabel?

Möchte von ein Fox Van auf die Durolux wechseln...

Grüße ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Hab hier auch eine neue RC2 TA und sie hat auf beiden Seiten leichtes Buchsenspiel. Nicht schlimmer als bei meiner Revelation oder 888 die das alle schon im Neuzustand hatten und bei denen es auch nie schlimmer wurde. (bei der 888 ist es ja auch gewollt und geht weg wenn das Öl verteilt ist)

Hat denn jemand bei seiner Gabel überhaupt kein Buchsenspiel? Am besten kann mann das testen wenn man einen Finger fest zwischen Casting und Standrohr drückt und an der Gabel wackelt. Im ausgebauten Zustand auf den Boden legen ist noch besser.


----------



## greg12 (31. Januar 2013)

bei meiner rc2 ta spür ich bisher kein buchsenspiel!


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

Bei meiner 2009er spüre ich auch noch nix....


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2013)

Meine 2008er hat minimales Spiel, ist aber seid Ewigkeiten nicht mehr geworden


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Also ich bezweifle ob man das im eingebauten Zustand überhapt spüren kann. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das die Gabel beim Ausfedern so ein leichtes Klacken von sich gibt. Habt ihr das auch?

Werd sie eh noch auseinanderbauen wegen Ölschmierung. Rebound funzt, Ls kann ich nicht spüren aber mal sehen.


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

Kann sein das die aus der Kartusche suppt und öl fehlt, musst du mal schauen.

Hab meine aufgehabt, nachgefüllt und mit Loctite wieder zugeschraubt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Das müsste ich ja dann im Casting sehen. Die 2012er RC2 hat ja auch keine Ölschmierung, gell!?

Auf der Suntour-Seite steht "direct mount for 160mm" Scheibe. Ist das mit oder ohne dem angeschraubten Adapter gemeint?


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2013)

Genau keine oelschmierung.

160 ohne adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

ohne den Adapter der schon standardmäßig drauf ist? Weil sonst bräuchte ich ja einen anderen.


----------



## ibislover (31. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ohne den Adapter der schon standardmäßig drauf ist? Weil sonst bräuchte ich ja einen anderen.


jetzt nimm dir mal zeit und denk drüber nach!
und "direct" heißt den bremssattel direkt an die gabel geschraubt, brauchst ne 160mm scheibe. nennt sich auch 6" PM standard.

standardmäßig ist kein adapter verbaut. ist auch kein adapter verbaut, es sei denn die gabel steckt in einem komplettrad oder ist gebraucht gekauft und der adapter ist noch vom vorbesitzer dran.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Achso, ich dachte ich hätte irgendwo auf einem Katalogbild gesehen dass da immer ein Adapter dran ist.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

Wo kriegt man eigentlich ne RC2 ohne Absenkung her?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2013)

bei Berg-ab:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5845


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> bei Berg-ab:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5845


 
Ich suche ohne Absenkung


----------



## ibislover (1. Februar 2013)

die ist mit absenkung. steht im text.


----------



## vx2200 (1. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> bei Berg-ab:
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5845



Laut Beschreibung bei berg-ab ist die Absenkbar.

"Linke Seite: Dualair 180mm,auf 140mm absenkbar"

Der Preis spricht allerdings gegen die TA.
Am besten anrufen....


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung bei berg-ab ist die Absenkbar.
> 
> "Linke Seite: Dualair 180mm,auf 140mm absenkbar"
> 
> ...


 
Das Gewicht von 2400gr. passt nochmal zur TA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man eigentlich ne RC2 ohne Absenkung her?



Ammersee Custom Bikes
Hier im Forum unter A_C_B meine ich.
Schau mal im Bikemarkt...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/88278-sr-suntour-durolux-sf-12-ta-180-140-od-160-120-mm-tapered-schaft-q-loc-neu-mit-rechnung

Hat mir meine Wunschgabel zusammengebaut (RC2, ohne Absenkung, 160mm, "altes" schwarzes Casting ohne dieses hässliche Blau)


----------



## ru3fu5z (1. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man eigentlich ne RC2 ohne Absenkung her?



z.B. http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/28736/kw/SUNTOUR_DUROLUX_SF12_RC2_160_mm_1_1-8-_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## benithedog (2. Februar 2013)

So nach einigen Km mit der Durolux bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Gabel es gibt nur zwei Dinge die mich stören und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen diese Probleme zu beseitigen da ich mich bisher nicht großartig mit dem Einstellen von Gabeln beschäftigt habe, hoffe ich auf euer Feedback und eure Erfahrungen. 
1.Ich fahre 30% Sag (in stehender "Fahrposition" eingestellt) und die Gabel spricht fein an und nutzt den Federweg gut aus aber sobald es etwas steil wird taucht sie mir zu viel ein. Was kann ich tun? Wenn ich mehr Luft rein gebe wird sie unsensibel und nutzt den Federweg nicht mehr so gut aus. Das Wegtauchen verhindert man mit der Low Speed Druckstufe ist das richtig? Aber je mehr ich diese aufdrehe desto unsensibler spricht die Gabel an das gefällt mir auch nicht richtig. 
2. Bei den aktuell niedrigen Temperaturen wird die Gabel sehr langsam/hart/unsensibel!? Ist das bei euch auch? Kann man da evtl was mit anderem Öl machen? 
Gruß Benni


----------



## benithedog (2. Februar 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steep-2013.html



In dem Video sieht man schön das das Wegtauchen in steilen Passagen keine Durolux Krankheit ist und ich bin guter Hoffnung das ich das mit eurer Hilfe in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## rigger (2. Februar 2013)

Da hilft nur lowspeed reindrehen, hispeed funzt ja nur bei schnellen schlägen.
Wenn du weißt das was längeres steiles kommt einfach eben zudrehen und danach wieder auf, so mach ich es zumindest.


----------



## benithedog (2. Februar 2013)

Ok, aber so mega steil wie in dem Video ist das hier nicht ich. Ich mache auch nicht so Sachen wie der Typ in dem Video  Aber die taucht auch schon bei weniger Steilen Trails sehr stark ein, da ich im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bin und es hier immer hoch und runter geht würde ich lieber eine Einstellung finden die immer taugt da es echt nervig ist vor den Abfahrten immer an der Gabel rumzuspielen. Vielleicht hilft eine Kombination aus etwas mehr Sag und mehr Druckstufe? Wenn ich dünneres Öl verwende bleibt die Gabel dann auch bei viel Druckstufe sensibler oder macht das Öl dabei keinen Unterschied? Wie stellt Ihr den Sag ein? Im Sitzen oder im Stehen? Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr? Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner recht flachen Front? Ich fahre am Herb keine Spacer einen 35mm Vorbau und nen 10mm Rise Lenker der auf jeden Fall als nächstes gegen einen mit 25mm Rise getauscht wird das dürfte wohl schon etwas Besserung bringen!? @rigger: wieviel Rise hast du am Herb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr 30% vorne und hab nen Rise von 19mm bei 760er breite. 60mm länge hat mein vorbau.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Februar 2013)

Das Federmedium Luft ist halt auch einfach nicht optimal, sprich linear. Mit Dämpfung kann man da nur bedingt entgegenwirken.

Dünneres/dickeres Öl verschiebt nur den Dämpfungsbereich. Eventuell könnte ein Shimtuning was bringen aber da muss man schon wissen was man macht um zu brauchbaren Ergebnissen zu kommen.


----------



## greg12 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich Fahr 42mm sag bei der 160er 1-2clicks LSc und hab kein Problem mit abtauchen im steilen Gelände. Natürlich wird das ansprechverhalten mit mehr LSc unsensibler, das prob hast aber bei jeder Gabel. Insgesamt spricht die Gabel dennoch gut genug an. Am besten du drehst einfach die lsc um 1-2clicks weiter zu wenn du in steilem Gelände unterwegs bist. 
Ich Fahr auch eine flache Front. 60er Vorbau, 780mm Lenker mit 10mm rise.


----------



## Sarrois (3. Februar 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Hat mir meine Wunschgabel zusammengebaut (RC2, ohne Absenkung, 160mm, "altes" schwarzes Casting ohne dieses hässliche Blau)


Danke
Was wiegt dann Deine Gabel?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Februar 2013)

auch um die 2200g, wie in #132


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Februar 2013)

Hat hier einer eine (2013er) TA? Ich hab in dem Bereich wo die Gabel bei der Absenkung steht (~130mm) beim Druchfedern im unabgesenkten Modus so ein Klackgeräusch und spüre auch einen leichten Widerstand. ISt das normal?


----------



## ernmar (7. Februar 2013)

Das Klackgeräusch habe ich auch. Habe daraufhin nochmal die komplette Luft abgelassen und neu eingestellt, dann war es für kurze Zeit weg. Allerdings kam es nach ein paar mal ein- und ausfedern wieder.


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2013)

Kommt das geräusch gleich zu anfang oder später beim einfedern?


----------



## Sarrois (7. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Kommt das geräusch gleich zu anfang oder später beim einfedern?


 
Kurze Frage, Du sagst Du hast ne 2009er,
ist das Kasting ab 2012 so viel größer das ein 650B mit 2,4er Reifen reinpasst
Weiß das evtl. sonst jemand?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Februar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Kommt das geräusch gleich zu anfang oder später beim einfedern?



Ungefähr an der Stelle wo sie im abgesenkten Modus steht. Ist die Gabel agesenkt verschwindet auch das Geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, Du sagst Du hast ne 2009er,
> ist das Kasting ab 2012 so viel größer das ein 650B mit 2,4er Reifen reinpasst
> Weiß das evtl. sonst jemand?



Keine Ahnung...



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ungefähr an der Stelle wo sie im abgesenkten Modus steht. Ist die Gabel agesenkt verschwindet auch das Geräusch.



Hast du mal nach dem Ölstand in der Karstunde geschaut, da könnte zu wenig öl drin sein. 5er öl muss rein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Februar 2013)

Nee. Wie krieg ich die RC2-Druckstufeneinsteller ab? Einfach ncoh oben abziehen?


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2013)

mit nem schraubendreher oder hartem kunststoff rundum hochhebeln und abziehen, ist ein wenig wiederspenstig...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Februar 2013)

OK schau ich mal nach wenn ich eine 27er Nuss hab. Allerdings vermute ich dass das eher von der TA-Einheit kommt aber da kann ich mangels Nuss auch nicht reingucken. ODer kriegt man die irgendwie von unten auf?


----------



## rigger (7. Februar 2013)

schleif dir ne normale nuss ab oder nem nen maulschlüssel.

Öl nachfüllen geht am besten von oben.


----------



## ernmar (7. Februar 2013)

Ich habe nochmal geprüft meine macht das Klackgeräusch auch im abgesenkten Zustand.


----------



## greg12 (8. Februar 2013)

meine auch, könnte von der stahlfeder in der ta kartusche kommen, wenn sie komprimiert wird.


----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2013)

Könnte mal bitte jemand die SF12 messen, und zwar von Achsenmitte bis zur Krone, es geht um den Einbau eines 650B Laufrad mit dickem Schlappen


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Februar 2013)

~ 36cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (11. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ~ 36cm


 
Danke

D.h. bei nem 650B Laufrad ist der Halbmesser 292mm, bleiben max. 55-60mm Aufbauhöhe für den Reifen, wird knapp


----------



## kopis (11. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also ich bezweifle ob man das im eingebauten Zustand überhapt spüren kann. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das die Gabel beim Ausfedern so ein leichtes Klacken von sich gibt. Habt ihr das auch?
> 
> Werd sie eh noch auseinanderbauen wegen Ölschmierung. Rebound funzt, Ls kann ich nicht spüren aber mal sehen.



Hi,

hab auch dieses Geräusch bei kurzen Stößen an meiner neuen SF12 RC2 - 180mm Air. Dachte erst es kommt von der Luftseite. Ist aber def. ein Geräusch aus der Dämpferkartusche das sich überträgt und unangenehm beim ausfedern klackert!!! Hört sich wie eine Feder an, die irgendwo anschlägt! Habt ihr RC2 Fahrer das auch? 

 @suntour

Was könnt ihr dazu sagen?

grüße kopis


----------



## kopis (11. Februar 2013)

@ SR Team,

hab seit 1 Woche diese schöne Gabel (genau die Weiße die ihr bei euch in der Galerie habt) und hab sie nun mit etwas Öl zur Schmierung versorgt und den Federweg auf 180mm verstellt (das geht über den Splint im Federstab?) und hab nun das Problem, dass die Dämpferkartusche bei kurzen schnellen Stößen beim ausfedern klackt!!! Woran kann das liegen? Hört sich an wie wenn eine Feder ans Standrohr klappert! Die Shims der Druckstufe sind ja Feder vorgespannt? Hatte/hab den Druckstufenkolben in Verdacht oder die Feder. Kann ich da was ändern?

Grüße kopis


----------



## ibislover (12. Februar 2013)

@Sascha
schreib denen lieber direkt ne mail. 
da bekommste sehr schnell antwort. ob die hier noch so mitlesen glaub ich eher nicht...


----------



## rigger (12. Februar 2013)

Oder anrufen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch schon über deren Website eine Anfrage gestellt aber bis jetzt kam noch nix zurück. Falls jemand eine Info bekommt bitte hier posten. Werde ich auch machen.

Und wenn dann müsst ihr @SR SUNTOUR zitieren, sonst kriegen die das nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (12. Februar 2013)

wenn du der dt. niederlassung schreibst oder anrufst, hast du ratzfatz antwort.
vorrausgesetzt sie verstehen was du willst.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2013)

> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> Zwischen 15. Januar und 7. Februar führen wir einige Schulungen durch. In diesem Zeitraum bin ich kaum im Büro erreichbar, daher kann es zu Verzögerungen beim beantworten von e-mails kommen. . Für technischen Service kontaktieren Sie bitte meinen Kollegen Herrn Salmen unter 09721-4734896 oder [email protected] . Ersatzteilbestellungen leiten Sie bitte an meine Kollegen im Vertrieb weiter ( 08024-47399 - 11 oder - 13)



bis jetzt kam nur das zurück


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Februar 2013)

Wie es scheint ist die SF12 bzw. SF13 eine richtig gute Gabel die sich nicht verstecken braucht vor Lyrik bzw. Fox36 oder Zocchi 55/66.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Master_KK (20. Februar 2013)

Tauscht jemand ne SF12 RC2 TAD 140-180 in komplett weiss, 18cm Steuerrohr 1 1/8 Zoll, noch fast neu gegen ne schwarze? Rechnung ist vorhanden - Am liebsten gleichwertig und ohne Absenkung! Wenn Interesse besteht -> PN!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage! Wo dran kann es liegen das die Federgabel (SF 12 TA RC2) sehr langsam ausfedert. Ich hab die Zugstufe hin und her gedreht da ist kaum unterschied. Habe die Gabel ganz neu noch keinen Meter gefahren.


----------



## Sarrois (21. Februar 2013)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage! Wo dran kann es liegen das die Federgabel (SF 12 TA RC2) sehr langsam ausfedert. Ich hab die Zugstufe hin und her gedreht da ist kaum unterschied. Habe die Gabel ganz neu noch keinen Meter gefahren.



Warst Du draussen in der Kälte?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Warst Du draussen in der Kälte?



Nö! Habe gestern die Gabel eingebaut und seit dem steht Sie im Keller. Kann das am Öl in der RC Katusche liegen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Ja das Dämpfungsöl reagiert sehr empfindlich auf Kälte. Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen das der die Zugstufe auch komplett offen eher langsam ist. Das stört mich nicht weil ich die eher langsam fahre aber der Verstellbereich ist fast etwas klein. (Genüügend Klicks aber sind etwas zu fein abgestuft).
 @Uwe

Macht deine auch so eine komisches Furzgeräusch wenn der Rebound weit drin ist und die Gabel schnell entlastet wird? (also das di eZugstufe Geräusche macht ist mir klar aber das hört sich an als würde an den Dichtungen vorbei Luft eingesogen oder so)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Geräusche macht sie eigendlich nicht! Aber sie federt extrem langsam aus.
Wie bekomme ich das Casting runter. Untern die beiden Schrauben lösen und gut ist?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

ja, eventuell muss du noch im halbgelösten Zustand draufkloppen. Dann check mal einzeln Dämpfer- und Federkartusche. Funtioniert denn das TA so wie es soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Ta = Absenkfunktion

Das Absenken funktioniert.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Wie bekomme ich den die RC2 Katusche auf?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Knopfe abhebeln und mit 27er-Nuss aufschrauben


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Knopfe abhebeln und mit 27er-Nuss aufschrauben



Dann ist sie raus! Und wie schaube ich die auf? Einfach mit zwei Schraubenschlüssel oder ist anderes Werkzeug notwendig.


----------



## kopis (21. Februar 2013)

Mit 2 Schraubenschlüssel dann kannst du sie in der Mitte öffnen und das Öl wechseln.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Mit 2 Schraubenschlüssel dann kannst du sie in der Mitte öffnen und das Öl wechseln.



Dank dir! Werde da erst mal 2,5 Gabelöl reinhauen und schaun ob dann die Zugstufe richtig funktioniert.


----------



## CrossX (22. Februar 2013)

Komisch, ich habe die RC2Kartusche nachgerüstet und die Zugstufe lässt sich so schnell einstellen, dass das Vorderrad abhebt. Warum sind da solche Unterschiede?


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Februar 2013)

Also knallt sie bei dir im offenen Zustand raus? Das konnte ich bei meinen bisherigen Gabeln auch aber die RC2 lässt sich weder besonders langsam (Zeitlupe) noch besonders schnell einstellen (Sprungfeder/ungedämpft). Ich hab zwar um die 10 Klicks aber ändern tut sich nciht viel.
  @Uwe:

berichte mal was so in der Kartusche los ist oder ob der 2,5er-Mod was bringt. Achja: konntest du deine so einstellen das sie nur noch in Zeitlupe wieder ausfedert?

Der Grund könnte seni das bei der Montage schlampig gearbeitet wurde und irgendwas falsch vorgespannt ist oder die Nadel nicht weit genug rausfährt bzw. Bohrungen zu klein sind.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten hinsichtlich der Klackgeräusche, die wohl von der RC2-Kartusche kommen. Meine 2013er hat dies auch sporadisch, bilde ich mir zumindet ein, ab und an höre ich aber auch nichts. Gleicht vom Geräusch der Sektor, wo es an der fehlenden Ummantelung der Stahlfeder gelegen hat.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Predator_Jo (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

meine RC2 Kartusche "furzt" und klackert auch. Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen es auf dem Trail zu testen ob es mich stört...

An einer Lösung zur Abhilfe wäre ich aber trotzdem interessiert.


----------



## ernmar (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte meine jetzt nochmal eingeschickt wegen dem "klackern". Mir wurde jetzt gesagt es lag an einem gelösten Shim in der RC2 Kartusche. Die Kartusche wurde jetzt getauscht. Hab die Gabel aber noch nicht zurück um zu testen ob das Geräusch weg ist.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. Februar 2013)

Hab mein ta rc2 jetzt fertig! Ein wenig mit unterschiedlichem Gabelöl probiert und vor allen auf Öl zur Schmierung umgerüstet. Die lies sich kaum mit dem ollem Fett bewegen so klebte das Zeug!


----------



## eh6 (25. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Öl für die Dämpfung bei der Durolux verwendet wird?

Mich würden vorallen die cst Werte interessieren. Das passende Öl kann man sich ja dann selbst zusammen mischen.


----------



## hans.d.87 (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hab jetzt ne 2012er RC2 180 mm seit neuem. 

Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen.

Rauscht bei ca. 40 mm SAG komplett durch den Federweg....lässt sich auch mit den Druckstufen auch nicht kompensieren. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Außerdem habe ich ein leichtes Buchsenspiel feststellen können? Ist das normal?
Was würdet ihr machen? => Kontakt mit Servie aufnehmen? Wer ist hier der Ansprechpartner in Deutschland?

Habe mir eigentlich mehr von der Gabel erwartet...


----------



## ibislover (28. Februar 2013)

die kontaktdaten des service / vertriebs in deutschland findest auf der suntour seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube das leichtes Buchsenspiel normal ist. Jedenfalls hatte ich das schon bei vielen Gabeln aller Hersteller. Gefahren bin ich die Gabel noch nicht aber die LSC merkt man schon.


----------



## hans.d.87 (28. Februar 2013)

Ja die Druckstufeneinstelltung merkt man deutlich, aber das keine Auswirkung auf das Durchrauschen. 

Mit wieviel Druck fährt ihr die Gabel so???


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2013)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen aber man soll mind. 50Psi reinmachen. Kommst du von einer Stahlfeder? Kannst es ja mal mit anderem Öl versuchen.

Achja: die Druckstufen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig. Wenn du beide reindrehst wird die Gabel ziemlich hart.


----------



## benithedog (28. Februar 2013)

Jupp, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin von der Druckstufe auch nicht so begeistert, man gewöhnt sich langsam dran aber wenn du vorher, wie ich,  ne 888 RC2X gefahren bist ist es schwierig das eine Luftgabel dich vollkomen zufrieden stellt.....


----------



## hans.d.87 (1. März 2013)

Ja ich hatte vorher die 180er VAN drin. Das war schon was anderes. Ich dachte aber nicht das der Unterschied so groß ist. Ich hatte zwischendurch mal ne 36er Float verbaut und hat sich da viel besser verhalten.

Ich habe gestern mal auf Ölschmierung umgestellt. Leider konnte ich das Öl in der Kartusche nicht wechseln. Hab die zwar auf bekommen, aber da scheinen zwei Kammern zu sein. In einer waren 35 ml. Die andere war nicht zugänglich....

Wie bekommt man die auf?


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2013)

soo hab nun auch ne 2011er TAD mit 160mm FW für mein Enduroprojekt, bin gespannt wie se sich im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Float im Freerider schlägt...


----------



## makiman (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
will nicht nochmal alles aufkrammen, hab mir schon alles über die durolux durchgelesen, bin aber trotzdem recht unschlüßig was ich tun soll.
hab einen xtension xpz rahmen und möchte mir eine durolux RC2 zulegen, derzeit is eine domain mit 180 drin.
mein wunsch daher: gewichtsersparnis, sensiblere federgabel und universäler einsetzbar(von touren bis megavalanche...)
daher meine frage, welches model würdet ihr bei dem rahmen einbauen, fix auf 160 oder 180 oder eine TA? ich weiß nähmlich nicht ob ich TA wirklich brauch wenn die Gabel richtig eingestellt is? und woher kriegt man das grad am günstigsten?

vielen dank

grüße


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. März 2013)

Ist der Rahmen denn für 180mm freigegeben? Mit TA wiegt die Gabel halt 200g mehr. Günstig gibt's die z.B. im Bikemarkt vom Händler.


----------



## makiman (5. März 2013)

also naja, eigentlich wird der rahmen mit "geignet für 150 oder 160mm" angegeben, hinten is 160mm rock shox monarch RC3+ drin, aber mit der domain gings eigentlich bisher wunderbar nur geht das ziemlich in die beine und sensibel is was anderes, is momentan eher so bikeparksetup...


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. März 2013)

Also die Domains die ich bisher gefahren bin waren eigentlich ganz sensibel nur die Druckstufe ist bei der 302 halt etwas mau. Musst mal gucken ob da Schmieröl im Casting ist (wird bei Rs oft vergessen)

Wenn du gewichtstechnisch mehr als 200g sparen willst musst du eine non-TA nehmen. Allderings hat die Luftgabel halt auch eine andere Charakteristik als die Stahlfeder Domain -> taucht im Steilen eher weg.

TA macht vor allem Sinn wenn du lange Anstiege in den Alpen fahren willst und der Dämpfer nicht blockierbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makiman (5. März 2013)

danke für den tip! dachte sie is einfach auch wegen den temperaturen ein bisschen lahm(langer kalter winter x( 
also mein ziel is es eigentlich das ganze bike ein bisschen schneller zu machen, hauptsächlich für trails und megavalanche und dachte mir, dass eine RC2 auf 160mm wesentlich leichter is und eigentlich auch für die endurobewerbe die ich fahre ausreichen sollte, bzw. das pedalieren bei den kurzen anstiegen die aber doch platzierungsentscheidend sind, einfacher macht.
wenn ich wirklich bikeparks fahren will oder paar downhilllastigere strecken, dann kann ich die domain ja noch immer verwenden.
aber gut somit hab ich mir meine frage gerade eh selbst beantwortet...xD


----------



## DaveDaRocka (21. März 2013)

so, wollte mal fragen ob von euch jemand ne 20mm QLOC achse für mich hat? 

Gruß


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. März 2013)

Wie seid ihr den so mit der Funktionsweise der RC2 Kartusche zufrieden bzw. was für Dämfungs-Öl habt ihr drin?
Mir taucht die Gabel trotz komplett reingedrehter LS beim anbremsen zu stark weg. Ebenso ist mir die Zugstufe etwas zu gering - trotz komplett auf langsam gestellt ist sie recht bockig/springt.
Ürsprunglich war ein klares Öl in der Kartusche. Ich habe nun auf Fuchs Silkolene 10W (das Zeug was Fox auch nutzt) gewechselt. Damit wurde es geringfügig besser.
Ich habe noch Motorex 15W da - befürchte, dass das aber schon wieder zu zäh sein könnte.
Wie verhält sich die Gabel bei euch? Schon jemand das Öl gewechselt und hat mir ne Empfehlung? Habe im Casting auf Schmieröl gewechselt - vlt geht die Gabel damit schon zu flutschi für das Standard-Dämpfungsöl 
Was für nen Luftdruck fahrt ihr? Ach ja Gewicht fahrfertig 75kg.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2013)

Ich habe in etwas die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie du aber ich warte noch bis ich mal etwas ruppigere Trails fahren kann. 

Ich finde den Zugstufen-Einstellbereich auch zu gering. Massig Klicks aber man kann die Gabel nicht wirklich langsam einstellen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. März 2013)

Und die LSC?


----------



## benithedog (31. März 2013)

siehe weiter vorne im Thread.....das wegtauchen gefällt mir auch nicht aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Die Zugstufe find ich ok. Ansprechverhalten für ne Lufti find ich ganz gut, war eine Woche in Finale auf teilweise recht ruppigen Trails und war zufrieden. Einmal hat die die Absenkung versagt, bzw. die Gabel ging nicht mehr hoch das hat genervt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2013)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Und die LSC?



Ich bin noch nicht genug gefahren um mir ein Urteil zu erlauben bzw. war das Gelände noch nciht ruppig genug aber ich fand das man mit der LSC schon etwas gegensteuern konnte. Da sich die Druckstufen gegenseitig beeinflussen kannst du auch mal die HSC zusätzlich reindrehen. Die Gabel wird dann aber ziemlich hart.

Das Wegtauchen hat auch eher was mit der Luftfeder zu tun. Die Druckstufen können das nur kompensieren und bei langsam gefahrenen steilen Stufen bringt das auch nix.


----------



## Teufel (2. April 2013)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage an euch.
Ich fahre zur Zeit noch eine Marzocchi Z1 RC2 ETA, die zudem noch in top Zustand ist.
Nun würde mir was neues, aktuelleres aber auch gut gefallen. 

Spiel mit dem Gedanken eine TA RC2 120-160 zu kaufen. Lohnt das? Performancemäßig möchte ich mich halt nicht verschlechtern und die Z1 RC2 geht ja schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## geq (2. April 2013)

Habe eine Frage an die Gabelexperten...
Habe ne ta rc2 von 2012 und möchte die von 180 auf 160 traveln. leider klappt das nicht ganz nach dem pinkbike video, da die ta kartusche anders aussieht.
Eigentl. habe ich auch sowiet alles auseinandergebaut.
Wenn die ta kartusche auseinander gebaut ist, habe ich einmal eine art kolben und darunter eine Feder.
Und wie komme ich jetzt von 180 auf 160?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (2. April 2013)

kuckst du post #147 ff. und machst den umkehrschluss.


----------



## geq (2. April 2013)

super, genau habe das röhrchen in kurz.
Wo bekommt man den ein langes her?
Nur über suntour?


----------



## ibislover (2. April 2013)

da kannst alles nehmen.
am besten ein hartgummi. oder eben bei suntour/bestellen.


----------



## geq (3. April 2013)

Jippie hat geklappt


----------



## Ti-Max (3. April 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand mittlerweile die Ursache des Klackern herausgefunden. Habe mal von einem losen Shim in der RC2-Kartusche gelesen. Ist da was dran? An der Federungsseite kann es meines Erachtens nicht liegen. Kommt ab und an vor, dann teilweise permanent.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2013)

Also ich hab so ein dumpfes Geräsuch ungefähr an der Stelle wo die Gabel im abgesenkten Modus steht aber beim Fahren hört man das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. April 2013)

Habe gerade mit SR telefoniert. Scheint das Thema lose Shims zu sein. Werde die RC2-Kartusche einschicken, sobald meine Ersatzkartusche da ist.

Es ist bei mir ein metallisches Klacken.

Werde dann nochmal berichten.

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Predator_Jo (4. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte bei meiner RC2 auch ein Klackern, es war so stark, das man es während der Fahrt nicht nur gehört, sondern auch im Lenker gespürt hat.

Kartusche eingeschickt und eine neue bekommen, jetzt ist das Klackern weg, eine Fehlerbeschreibung gab es leider nicht dazu.

Totenstill ist die Kartusche nun zwar immer noch nicht, aber während der Fahrt hört man nu nix mehr.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. April 2013)

Danke für die Info. Werde das gleiche Problem wohl haben.

Hauptsache das Klackern ist dann weg. Das die Dämpfung Geräusche macht, ist ja bei jeder Gabel so, insbesondere wenn man viel Zugstufe fährt.


----------



## J.B: (11. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade eine neue Durolux TA RC2 180-140 gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich die gleiche Federgabel, nur ohne Absenkfunktion.
Weiß einer von euch, ob man die Absenkkartusche aus der TA mit dem Innenleben der Gabel ohne TA tauschen kann?
Bzw. weiß einer von euch woher man das passende Innenleben beziehen kann?

Danke schon mal.

Jonas

P.S.: Will jemand eine "ohne TA Innenleben" gegen die TA Kartusche tauschen?


----------



## rigger (11. April 2013)

Hi nutz die absenkfuntion einfach nicht, an der performance der gabel ändert sich nix...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. April 2013)

J.B: schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir gerade eine neue Durolux TA RC2 180-140 gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich die gleiche Federgabel, nur ohne Absenkfunktion.
> Weiß einer von euch, ob man die Absenkkartusche aus der TA mit dem Innenleben der Gabel ohne TA tauschen kann?
> Bzw. weiß einer von euch woher man das passende Innenleben beziehen kann?
> ...



Kann man über den Händler bei SR bestellen, direkt geht nicht. Du bekommst eine komplette obere Einheit mit Steuerrohr, Brücke, Standrohren und eben der Federungseinheit. Nur die Einheit tauschen geht nicht, aufgrund irgendeines Gewindes. Ohne TA ist die Gabel rund 150 Gramm leichter.

Ich habe das damals über Gocycle bezogen, Preis war so um die 120 Euro, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## blabla (13. April 2013)

Ich bin heute das erste mal mit der Durolux Rc2 TA gefahren. 
Beim Grundset-up ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die Zugstufe zwar merklich verstellbar ist, aber nur von angenehm schnell bis zum Flummi. 
Bei der langsamsten Einstellungen ist nach einem schnellen, starken einfedern ein schlürfartiges Geräusch beim ausfedern zu hören. Nicht etwas wie bei eine Marzocchi, sondern viel lauter und quietschiger. Gesund hört sich das nicht an und die Gabel ist komplett neu. 

Hatte von euch das auch schon jemand?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. April 2013)

Ja hab ich auch, dabei ist sie ganz zu nicht wirklich langsam.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. April 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon einer seine Gabel wegen des Buchsenspiels eingeschickt?
Bin heute das erste mal richtig gefahren und es stört sogar beim Bremsen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. April 2013)

Ist es bei deiner so schlimm? Ich hatte schon an vielen Gabeln leichtes Buchsenspiel obwohl sie neu waren aber solang es nicht schlimmer wird hab ich da nie was gemacht. Ist imho in gewissem Umfang auch normal (geschlitze Buchsen, Leichtgängigkeit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. April 2013)

Ja, es ist echt übel - ich dachte erst der Steuersatz sei locker 
Wenn man die Vorderbremse zieht und das Rad vor und zurück bewegt merkt man es sehr deutlich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2013)

Aber hast du nicht ein altes Casting? Ich meine 2013/2012 wurden glaub auch die Buchsen verändert. Oder waren es nur die Dichtungen!?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. April 2013)

Doch - ich hab ein altes Casting. Ich wollte noch eines mit grauen Decals.
War das ein Fehler?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2013)

Falls das stimmt - ja:



> Wie auch bei der EPICON wurde für das Modelljahr 2013 nochmals eine Überarbeitung von Dichtungen, Buchsen sowie der Dämpfungseigenschafften (Low Speed Druckstufe und Zugstufe) vorgenommen. Bei der DUROLUX haben wir mit dem Feedback unserer WERX Teamfahrer zusätzlich auch noch die Federkennlinie optimiert.



Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/11/internet-community-bike-die-fahrwerks-entscheidung/

Vergleich zu den alten Buchsen hab ich nicht aber zumindest die neuen Dichtungen kann man ohne die Oringe mit Ölschmierung fahren.


----------



## makiman (17. April 2013)

hallo, wollt fragen ob jemand einen händler kennt bei dem man die rc2 mit 160 oder 180 ohne ta kriegt, finde nur ta oder r angebote oder überteuerte sf10er.

freu mich über jeden tipp

grüße maki


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. April 2013)

Bikemarkt. User A_C_B
(Ammersee Custom Bikes)


----------



## ur-anus (18. April 2013)

@MaStErLeNiN: Ich habe auch das alte casting und hab die gabel wegen abnormen buchsenspiel eingeschickt... buchsen (und nicht das casting wie mir jeder gesagt hat...) wurden anstandslos getauscht, jetzt wackelt nix mehr...


----------



## makiman (18. April 2013)

hoy, ich bins nochmal, hab bei A_C_B nix gefunden nur eine bereits verkaufte


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. April 2013)

Dann schreib ihn per PN an.
Alternativ kannst auch bei gocycle.de anfragen - die bieten das meines Wissens auch an. Und bevor jetzt die nächste Frage kommt: Nein, im Shop gibts die Gabel so nicht - du musst anfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makiman (18. April 2013)

Alles klar, werd ich machen, danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2013)

Allerdings ist das mit der Federkennlinie wohl eher ein schlechter Witz. Hat schonmal jemand die Gabel mit dickerem Öl gefahren bzw. die Dämpfungskartusche zerlegt? Wenn ich den Rebound ganz zudrehe ists irgendwie immer noch einen Tick zu schnell und die Zugstufe macht abnorme Geräusche bei jeder Wurzel.


----------



## rigger (19. April 2013)

Bei meine ungetunte RC2 war die zugstufe gut einzustellen, hab 105 kg.


----------



## ernmar (22. April 2013)

Meine Durolux macht jetzt beim Fahren so ein Klappergeräusch. Besonders fällt es auf, wenn man bergauf radelt und jedes mal ein klein wenig einfedert. Also Geräusch kommt sofort beim einfedern. Auch wenn man im Stand ein bisschen Druck auf die Gabel gibt. Was könnte das sein. Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Danke!


----------



## Ti-Max (23. April 2013)

Ist vermutlich wie bei mir ein loser Shim in der Dämpfungskartusche. Muß an SR Suntour eingeschickt werden, geht leider nicht direkt, sondern nur über einen Händler. Danach sollte Ruhe sein. Meine Kartusche war eine RC2 aus 2013.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. April 2013)

Kann man den nicht selber festziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, habe das Ding nicht geöffnet. Bin mir auch nicht 100-prozentig sicher, ob es nun der gelöste Shim war. Das sagte mir SR am Telefon, nach Reparatur habe ich aber keine Beschreibung des behobenen Mangels erhalten.


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2013)

Reicht es auch, wenn man nur die Kartusche einschickt?  Will nicht wieder ewig auf das Bike verzichten. Obwohl SR da ja erfahrungsgemäß schon sehr fix ist. Aber ein bis zwei Wochen dauert es ja doch meistens


----------



## Ti-Max (24. April 2013)

Bei mir war es nur die Kartusche, hatte noch eine Kartusche als Reserve, so konnte ich noch weiterfahren. Hat bei mir ca. 1,5 Woche gedauert, ging also recht fix.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2013)

Bin gerade ausgiebig und auch verblockte Trails gefahren. Kein Klackern aber dafür diese elend laute Zugstufe bei jedem Steinchen.


----------



## J.B: (25. April 2013)

Die Zugstufe hat bei meiner neuen Durolux auch so laute Geräusche gemacht, dass ich sie gleich wieder zurückschicken wollte. Nicht weil sie schlecht ging, sondern weil ich ein leises Rad haben will und sich solche Geräusche auch nicht "gesund" anhören.
Nachdem ich die Zugstufe allerdings auf ganz langsam gestellt habe waren die Geräusche weg. Die langsamste Zugstufeneinstellung ist sowieso noch sehr schnell. 
Ich hoffen auf jeden Fall, dass die Geräusche auch nicht mehr kommen. Morgen gehts damit zum Testen in Bikepark.

Grüße

Jonas


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2013)

Mich stören Geräusche eigentlich auch nicht wenn sie im Rahmen bleiben aber das lenkt halt schon ab. 

Bei mir stellt sich das Geräusch über die letzten 5 Klicks ein und wird dann immer stärker. Werd die Gabel die Tage mal zerlegen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2013)

So hab meine jetzt auch auf 180mm getravelt. Weiß nur nicht was für Oringe ich jetzt verbauen soll. hat 33ID mit Schnurdicken bis 3mm zur Verfügung. 

Weiß jemand was standardmäßig für ein Öl in der RC2-Kartusche drin ist? Also wegen dem [email protected] und gelten die 75ml auch für die RC2?

Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich dickeres Öl reinhauen aber ich will die Gabel auch nicht überdämpfen nur die Zugstufe etwas langsamer.

Edit:

so wie es ausschaut muss man die RC2-Kartusche ja im Ölbad zusammenschrauben oder kann man die oben oder unten irgendwie aufmachen?


----------



## wheeledflow (7. Mai 2013)

Kennst du das Video hier http://www.pinkbike.com/video/210368/
Das ist die RCA aber ich schätze das gilt auch für die RC2. Zusammenschrauben im Ölbad ist also vermutlich nicht nötig. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich vermute da tut sich garnichts mehr wenn du alle Luft aus dem Dämpfer entfernt hast.


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich dickeres Öl reinhauen aber ich will die Gabel auch nicht überdämpfen nur die Zugstufe etwas langsamer.
> ...



Bist Du Dir eigentlich sicher, dass mit Deiner Gabel so alles in Ordnung ist?

Anscheinend bist Du hier ja der Einzige mit einer zu schnellen Zugstufe - ich fahre meine sogar fast komplett offen.

Oder Du hast einen gänzlich anderen Geschmack an Dein Fahrwerk.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Letzteres kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen da die Zugstufe offen bei mir praktisch nicht vorhanden ist. 

Eher hat SR ein Qualitätssicherungsproblem weil auch schon andere hier von zu schneller Zugstufe gesprochen haben. 

Hilfreich wäre halt eine genau Beschreibung weil die meisten Leute ihre zugstufen tendenziell zu schnell fahren nach dem Motto "eine Federgabel muss federn/wippen".

Meine Revelation oder 888 fährt bei komplett geschlossener zugstufe in Zeitlupe aus. Heißt: man steht daneben und es dauert mehrere Sekunden bis die Gabel ausgefedert ist.

Dreh ich bei der Durolux zu und entlaste den Lenker kommt die Gabel immer noch relativ schnell raus. Reicht bei mir zum Fahren aber ich hab dann noch 3-4 Klicks bis Ende und der Rebound ist dann auch sacklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Eher hat SR ein Qualitätssicherungsproblem weil auch schon andere hier von zu schneller Zugstufe gesprochen haben.
> 
> .....



Muss ich dann hier wohl überlesen haben - finde auf die Schnelle auch eher Gegenteiliges.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hilfreich wäre halt eine genau Beschreibung weil die meisten Leute ihre zugstufen tendenziell zu schnell fahren nach dem Motto "eine Federgabel muss federn/wippen".



Ist das eine Vermutung oder abgesichert?



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> .l...
> Meine Revelation oder 888 fährt bei komplett geschlossener zugstufe in Zeitlupe aus. Heißt: man steht daneben und es dauert mehrere Sekunden bis die Gabel ausgefedert ist.
> ....



Genau so macht es meine Durolux auch - eben genau wie meine aktuell benutzten Revelation, Reba und Lyrik.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Dreh ich bei der Durolux zu und entlaste den Lenker kommt die Gabel immer noch relativ schnell raus. Reicht bei mir zum Fahren aber ich hab dann noch 3-4 Klicks bis Ende und der Rebound ist dann auch sacklaut.



Was heißt denn überhaupt sacklaut?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Lauter als die 888 mit offenem Ölbad. Also halt so dass die Mitfahrer Fragen stellen. Naja ich mach die Kartusche heute mal auf und seh nach, hau mal dickeres Öl rein.


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lauter als die 888 mit offenem Ölbad. Also halt so dass die Mitfahrer Fragen stellen. Naja ich mach die Kartusche heute mal auf und seh nach, hau mal dickeres Öl rein.



Aber was denn überhaupt für ein Geräusch?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Mai 2013)

Meine Zugstufe ist auch viel zu schnell. Zudem hat die Gabel auch noch Buchsenspiel ohne Ende. 
Aktuell ist die Gabel bei Suntour. Ich berichte sobald ich die Gabel wieder habe.


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Um welche geht es denn?

Letztlich gab es in den vergangenen Jahren ja schon einige Änderungen - und dazu halt auch noch unterschiedliche Modelle.

Ich habe diese hier:

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...TA+RC2+20QLC+CTS+26".html?intendenduse=enduro

Wie bereits geschrieben - Funktion der Zugstufe absolut i.O..


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja wir haben auch die aktuelle RC2-Kartusche. Mir ist schon klar dass die Dämpfung Geräusche macht aber irgendwann bei den letzten Klicks der zugstufe schlürft die Gabel beim Ausfedern so laut dass man denkt Luft würde irgendwo am Casting eingesogen. Also nicht dieses normale Zischen sondern mehr so ein obszönes Furzen.


----------



## J.B: (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin leider vergebens auf der Suche nach einer Tabelle in der steht, wie viel und welches Öl in eine SR Suntour Durolux TA 180 RC2 von 2012/ 13 kommt.
Ich meine so ein Oilchart, wie es es bei Rock Shox gibt.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße

Jonas


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

dazu schreib ich gleich was hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398406&page=82


----------



## kandyman (7. Mai 2013)

Hi, falls wer eine RC2 ohne TA abzugeben hat bitte ich um PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (8. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des Umbaus auf Ölschmierung.
Habe gestern meine neue 180er Durolux bekommen und wollte sie direkt mit Öl befüllen.
Bei der Dämpfungsseite konnte ich die Sicherungsmutter am Casting ohne Probleme lösen und von dort das Öl einfüllen. Auf der Seite der Luftkammer gings jedoch nicht. Ich hatte das Gefühl das sich im inneren der Gabel etwas mitdreht und sich die Mutter ( die ja auf dem Luftventil sitzt ) deshalb nicht lösen lässt. Also hab ich aufgehört zu schrauben auf der Seite. und habe versucht das Öl von oben einzufüllen ( Staubdichtung rausgehebelt und von oben rein. Durch das enge Buchsenspiel ging das aber nicht so pralle..... )
Also: wie bekomme ich die Lufkammerseite auf?

Gruss
Phlipsn


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Geht nur unten über das Ventil. Du wirst doch sehen können ob sich das mitdreht.


----------



## phlipsn (8. Mai 2013)

Jupp, dreht sich mit..... das ist das Problem, habs oben etwas schlecht beschrieben......
Keinen plan wie ich das arritieren soll


----------



## Predator_Jo (8. Mai 2013)

Geht nicht nur unten über das Ventil...

Die Variante mit den Staubdichtungen raushebeln funktioniert nicht sehr gut, weil das Öl kaum an den Gleitbuchsen vorbei kommt.

Was sehr gut Funktioniert ist die Kartusche mit ner 27er Nuss oben raus zu schrauben und dann direkt an der Kartusche vorbei in die Standrohre. Die sind unten offen und das Öl läuft schön bis ins Casting... Das muss man natürlich bei abgelassener Luft machen und ich glaub auf beiden Seiten los schrauben, damit man die Gabel etwas komprimieren kann, dann kommen die Kartuschen (also Feder und Dämpfung) weiter raus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Zange, Plastikventilkappe oder irgeneinen Lappen. Halt nicht so drücken dass du das Gewinde zersörst aber so fest sollte die Mutter eigenltich auch nicht sitzen.


----------



## J.B: (8. Mai 2013)

@phlipsn
Ich habe meine Durolux auch erst vor 4 Wochen bekommen und das erst was ich machen wollte war auf Ölschmierung umstellen.
Bei mir hat sich auch die Luftseite mitgedreht. Du musst wie oben beschrieben das Ventil mit einer Rohrzange und einem Stück Leder oder Gummi festhalten und dann langsam und v.a. vorsichtig die Schraube lösen.
Ich glaube, dass es sich vor allem mitdreht, da auf der Luftseite keine Beilagscheibe zwischen Schraube und Casting ist. 
In der Explosionszeichnung auf der Suntour HP ist dort schon eine zu sehen. Ich habe deshalb beim wieder zusammen schrauben eine Scheibe dazwischen getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt Rock Shox 15W komplett eingefüllt und das hat immerhin über 10Centistokes mehr als das dickste Suntour-Öl. Der Rebound hat wohl eine Macke da die Dämpfung wenn überhaupt nur minimal stärker wurde.

Wahrscheinlich Montagefehler weil die Reboundnadel nicht ganz einfährt oder so.
 @MaStErLeNiN

Gibt's schon was Neues? Hab jetzt keine Lust meine Gabel einzuschicken.


----------



## blabla (12. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lauter als die 888 mit offenem Ölbad. Also halt so dass die Mitfahrer Fragen stellen. Naja ich mach die Kartusche heute mal auf und seh nach, hau mal dickeres Öl rein.



Ich habe eine aktuelle RC2 (mit blauen Decals) und kann beides bestätigen. Die Zugstufe fahre ich komplett geschlossen, das ist dann passend schnell. Die Geräuschkulisse ist aber nervig, gerade wenn es ruppig wird. Wenn sich Leute schon über eine "laute" 888 beschweren, dann würden sie bei der Durolux ja ausrasten.


----------



## phlipsn (13. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

den Tip mit Leder bzw. Kunststoff werde ich mal probieren. Danke dafür!
Am WE konnte ich der Durolux mal auf den Zahn fühlen und bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem guten Stück!!
Freitag Willingen ( FR und DH ) und Samstag Schulenberg ( nur DH ) waren der Test. Verbaut habe ich sie ( Hab die 180mm TAD RC2 ) in einem Bike mit 200mmFW hinten.
Geräusche oder Rattern konnte ich garnicht feststellen.
 Die Gabel spricht sehr gut an und ist für mich ( 100KG fahrfertig ) aufjedenfall ausreichend steif! Den Federweg nutzte ich an beiden Tagen komplett aus ohne jedoch ein heftiges Durchschlagen zu spüren.
Einzig in sehr steilen wurzeligen bzw. steinigen Absätzen/Stücken hatte ich etwas das Gefühl im Federweg zu hängen ( spürbar aber nicht negativ ). Ich denke das sollte ich mit dem richtigen Setup der HSC /LSC noch in den Griff bekommen!
Für das Geld kann ich aktuell nur sagen geht das Ding wirklich Sahne!!! Was sie nach einem Einsatz von nem halben Jahr/Jahr macht bleibt abzuwarten, aber ich hoffe das alles so bleibt!!!!!


Philipsn


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2013)

Hast du die in das Scalp verbaut?


----------



## phlipsn (13. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Ne;-)! 
Die Durolux steckt in einem Ion 18, das Scalp habe ich verkauft...

 Gruss

Phlipsn


----------



## sevman (28. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre aktuell eine Lyrik ohne Mission Control die mir tierisch auf die Nerven geht weil sie bei Bremsungen oder längeren Abfahrten einfach nur wegsackt.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage entweder Mission Control nachzurüsten oder komplett auf Suntour wechseln.

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den Gabeln??

Danke schon mal


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2013)

Ich würde die MiCo DH nachrüsten, Lyrik air oder coil?


----------



## benithedog (28. Mai 2013)

word


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2013)

Wenns 'ne Luftgabel ist wirst du das mit der Dämpfung nur bedingt kompensieren können.


----------



## sevman (28. Mai 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich würde die MiCo DH nachrüsten, Lyrik air oder coil?



Worauf stützt du deine Aussage? Erfahrungen mit beiden gemacht?

Es ist eine Luftgabel (solo Air)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2013)

Ich (110kg) hab ne 09 er lux mit rc2 Kartusche gehabt und die ist immer ziemlich durchgerauscht. Wenn man die LSC zu gedreht hat wars ansprechen fuern Eimer. Bei meiner totem coil rc2 ist das viel besser, spricht bei zu gedrehter LSC auch noch gut an und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg.


----------



## eahaemmerle (28. Mai 2013)

Bei Berg-ab gibts grad eine Durolux r. Kennt die jemand und von wann ist sie? 2100gr fÃ¼r 350â¬ sind schon echt ein Wort...
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=5844
Im 2013er Katalog ist sie auch gelistet. LÃ¤sst sich da eine Ta/Rc2 Kartusche nachrÃ¼sten?


----------



## rigger (28. Mai 2013)

normal geht das da sie die Brücke ja nicht geändert haben, am besten eben anrufen bei sr suntour.


----------



## Asko (28. Mai 2013)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Bei Berg-ab gibts grad eine Durolux r. Kennt die jemand und von wann ist sie? 2100gr für 350 sind schon echt ein Wort...
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_37&products_id=5844
> Im 2013er Katalog ist sie auch gelistet. Lässt sich da eine Ta/Rc2 Kartusche nachrüsten?



Da kannst auch gleich die "fertige" Gabel kaufen. 
Alleine die RC2 Kartusche kostet 149, und dann hast noch kein TAD

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/23348/


----------



## sevman (28. Mai 2013)

Jungs. Ich weiß nicht welche ich kaufen soll.
Durolux RC2 oder Lyrik RC2 DH....

BITTE UM ENTSCHEIDUNGSHILFE !! ;-)

Hat vielleicht jemand beide getestet und kann etwas sagen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch nicht wirklich eine Lyrik gefahren aber ich glaube nicht dass ihr die Lux dämpfungstechnisch das Wasser reichen kann. Dabei meine ich aber eher die Zugstufe (im Vergleich wird Druckstufe sowieso überbewertet) 

Aber: Meine RC2 TAD hab ich für 360 inkl. Versand geschossen. Die günstigste MC Lyrik gibt's neu für ~600

Die Dualflow Zugstufe macht sich auch eher bei schwereren Fahrern bemerkbar. Insofern glaube ich nicht dass ich auch doppelt soviel Gabel für mein Geld bei der Lyrik bekommen hätte.


----------



## sevman (29. Mai 2013)

Das denke ich ebenfalls. Deswegen tendiere ich ebenfalls zu der suntour. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob die nicht ähnlich einer lyrik ohne mico beim bremsen wegtaucht.
Der preis ist halt heiß.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

Also das wegtauchen hat vor allem mit der Luftkammer zu tun. Wir sprechen hier ja von einem Geschwindigkeitsbereich in dem nicht mal die LSC wirkt. Da kenn ich jetzt keine Luftgabel die das nicht mehr tut wie eine Stahlfeder. Einzig so ein Bastler hat mal seine Totem angepasst aber sowas hat meines Wissens noch kein Hersteller umgesetzt.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Mai 2013)

So sieht's aus. Die Lyrik als Coil und deine Welt ist goil... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab seit gestern auch so ein nerviges Klappern wobei ich noch nicht sagen kann ob es definitv aus der Gabel kommt. Hört sicher eher wie ein Zug an aber die hab ich eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen.

Wie hört sich denn das Druckstufenshimklappern an?


----------



## ernmar (29. Mai 2013)

Wann tritt das Klappern bei dir auf? Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 verschiedene. Einmal kam das klappern mitten im Federweg. Daraufhin habe ich die Gabel eingeschickt und mir wurde gesagt es waren lose Shims in der RC2 Kartusche. Mit der neuen Kartusche war erstmal Ruhe, bis nach ca. 3-4 Ausfahrten wieder ein Klappern auftrat. Jetzt allerdings gleich beim Einfedern, besonders merkbar beim Bergauf fahren, wenn die Gabel nur so bisschen ins Wippen geht. Habe aber auch noch nicht rausbekommen wo das herkommt. Wollte heute mal die gabel zerlegen und jedes Teil einzeln auf das Klappern testen. Man hört es nämlich auch im ausgebauten Zustand sobald man die Gabel ein bissl einfedert.


----------



## eahaemmerle (29. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Da kannst auch gleich die "fertige" Gabel kaufen.
> Alleine die RC2 Kartusche kostet 149, und dann hast noch kein TAD
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/23348/


Und wie ist das mit der Performance? Ist der Unterschied groß oder sollte man unbedingt die bessere nehmen? Absenkung wär mir jetzt nicht allzu wichtig.

P.s: Danke für den link  Kann man da wirklich das Casting lackieren lassen?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (29. Mai 2013)

Sorry aber 149 nur für das Casting. Ist bischen arg bescheuert.
Bei der Bikemanufaktur Cheetah kostet egal welche sonderlackierung fürs ganze Bike 99


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

ernmar schrieb:


> Wann tritt das Klappern bei dir auf? Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 verschiedene. Einmal kam das klappern mitten im Federweg. Daraufhin habe ich die Gabel eingeschickt und mir wurde gesagt es waren lose Shims in der RC2 Kartusche. Mit der neuen Kartusche war erstmal Ruhe, bis nach ca. 3-4 Ausfahrten wieder ein Klappern auftrat. Jetzt allerdings gleich beim Einfedern, besonders merkbar beim Bergauf fahren, wenn die Gabel nur so bisschen ins Wippen geht. Habe aber auch noch nicht rausbekommen wo das herkommt. Wollte heute mal die gabel zerlegen und jedes Teil einzeln auf das Klappern testen. Man hört es nämlich auch im ausgebauten Zustand sobald man die Gabel ein bissl einfedert.



Bei mir ist es eher beim Ausfedern aber es reicht schon die Gabel minimal einzufedern und es klappert wenn sie anfängt wieder rasuzukommen. Das Irritierende daran ist dass es sich anhört als würde ein zug am Rahmen klappern aber es kommt glaub schon aus der Dämpfungskartusche. 

Konntest du es auf die Kartusche eingrenzen indem du sie ausgebaut hast?


----------



## ernmar (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das Ganze nochmal an der ausgebauten Gabel probiert und das Klappern kommt bei mir auch beim Ausfedern. Im Anschluss habe ich die Dämpferkartusche ausgebaut und es wieder mit Gabel ohne Dämpfung versucht und siehe da das Geräusch war weg. Somit kommt es eindeutig von der RC2 Kartusche. Ich konnte das Klappern sogar an der ausgebauten Kartusche beim Entlasten feststellen. Es klingt so als ob beim Ausfedern im oberen Teil der Kartusche was metalisches irgendwo anschlägt. Allerdings habe ich die RC2 Kartusche nicht aufbekommen...  @Tabletop84: Du hattest die Kartusche doch schon mal offen. Was liegt denn im oberen Teil was diese Geräusch verursachen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

An der Stelle wo man sie auseinanderschraubt beginnt oben der Druckstufen-Teil. Darain befindet sich eine Feder die Druck auf die Shims ausübt. Ob man den oberen Teil weiter demontieren kann weiß ich nicht.

Das hier:





drückt hier drauf (der einzelne Shim da ist locker aber das gehört wohl so der auf der anderen Seite auch):




In einem Ami-Forum hab ich schon gelesen dass es evt. an zu wenig Dämpfungsöl liegen könnte. Allerdings konnte ich meine Kartusche mit mehr als 70ml Öl schon icht mehr komprimieren.


----------



## ernmar (29. Mai 2013)

Hast du in den oberen teil auch schonmal dämpfungsöl nachgefüllt? In dem video bei pinkbike füllen die auch öl in die obere rca kartusche. Ist die rc 2 kartusche überhaupt so zweigeteilt?


----------



## rigger (29. Mai 2013)

Ja ist zwei geteilt ist oben nur gut geklebt und man muss ein wenig mit nachdruck aufschrauben...


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

ernmar schrieb:


> Hast du in den oberen teil auch schonmal dämpfungsöl nachgefüllt? In dem video bei pinkbike füllen die auch öl in die obere rca kartusche. Ist die rc 2 kartusche überhaupt so zweigeteilt?



Das Öl verteilt sich in der ganzen Kartusche. Man füllt nur oben und unten ein damit beim Zusammenbau nicht so viel danebengeht.


----------



## ernmar (29. Mai 2013)

Hmm, wie bekommt man dieses klappern nun weg, das nervt einfach. Haben noch mehrere leute dasselbe problem. Bin schon fast am überlegen mir eine rca kartusche einzubauen, da ich jetzt schon die zweite rc2 mit fehlern habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

Suntour hat bisher wohl die Kartuschen getauscht aber ich vermute dass das nicht unbeingt das Problem dauerhaft löst. 

Bei der RCA kann dir das auch passieren:






Edit.: ist das nicht auch eine RC2? So krass laut ist es bei mir aber noch nicht.


----------



## ernmar (29. Mai 2013)

Ich habe ja schon eine getauschte. Also so lauf ist es bei mir auch nicht. Aber der hat doch fast einen lockout drin oder zumindestens die druckstufe komplett zu.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2013)

Bei ihm geht es ja auch weg wenn er die Druckstufe zumacht. Ein Hinweis darauf dass es was mit der Vorspannung dieser Druckstufenfeder zu tun hat. Aber ich glaube das ist auch eine RC2.

Ich werd die Kartusche morgen nochmal zerlegen. Schade das sich Lord Helmchen nicht mehr mit der Lux befasst. Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich die Kartusche auch ganz oben aufmachen kann.


----------



## ernmar (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werde heute nochmal versuchen, ob es sich bei Druckstufenänderung verbessert Konnte das Geräusch ja auch an der ausgebauten Kartusche nachempfinden.

Wenn du beim Zerlegen noch was findest, kannst ja mal berichten. 
Habe mir erstmal eine gebrauchte Lyrik für die Zwischenzeit eingebaut, damit dem Biken nächste Woche nichts im Weg steht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2013)

Hab die Kartusche jetzt auseinander. Das Geräusch kommt schon aus dem oberen Teil der Kartusche und hört sich danach an als ob die Feder irgendwie locker wäre. Allerdings kann ich jetzt mangels Vergleich nicht sagen ob sie das vorher auch war. Sieht jedenfalls alles normal aus.

Weiß jemand wie man den oberen Teil der Kartusche zerlegen kann? 

Verdacht wäre auch das es zu wenig Öl ist weil jedesmal wenn man am Rebound Versteller dreht bei der Chromkugel unten etwas Öl austritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2013)

Aufschrauben, ist relativ gut verklebt. Am besten nen alten schlauch als gegenhalter drumwickeln und mit ner passenden nuss aufschrauben...


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2013)

Okay danke. Also meine Vermutung ist dass das Geräusch aus der Gegend der Feder da kommt:









Das ist onehin alles irgendwie leicht locker. Soll wohl so sein und die Feder hält alles unter Spannung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt mal mit unterschiedlichen Ölmengen experimentiert. Ist es denn überhaupt gesichert dass die RC2 75ml braucht?

Denn die Info stammt ja noch von der RCA und deren Kartusche wirkt voluminöser.

Ich frage weil im Originalzustand bei mir nur etwa 65ml rausgekommen sind und wenn ich 75ml einfülle kann ich die Kartusche im ausgebauten Zustand grade mal bis zur Hälfte komprimieren.

Seltsamerweise reagiert die Druckstufe jetzt auch auf dem ersten cm nicht mehr. 

Vielleicht stimmen doch die 75ml und man muss die Gabel erst durchfedern damit sich das Öl in der Kartusche verteilt!? Aber im ausgebauten Zustand fühlt sich die Kartusche bei 75ml oder mehr schon an wie hydrogelockt.


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2013)

bei meiner rcs sind auch 75ml drin und die lief gut...


----------



## eh6 (1. Juni 2013)

Bilder von der offenen Kartusche wären toll...




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei ihm geht es ja auch weg wenn er die Druckstufe zumacht. Ein Hinweis darauf dass es was mit der Vorspannung dieser Druckstufenfeder zu tun hat. Aber ich glaube das ist auch eine RC2.
> 
> Ich werd die Kartusche morgen nochmal zerlegen. Schade das sich Lord Helmchen nicht mehr mit der Lux befasst. Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich die Kartusche auch ganz oben aufmachen kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juni 2013)

Was meinst du mit "offener Kartusche"? Man kann den oberen und unteren Teil noch weiter zerlegen allerdings kommt da dann halt nur das Gestänge/Gewinde für die Druckstufe und der Zugstufenkolben zum Vorschein. Hab ich nicht demontiert aber Bilder vom oberen Teil des Zugstufenkolbens und den Rest findest du in meinem Album.



rigger schrieb:


> bei meiner rcs sind auch 75ml drin und die lief gut...



Meinst du rc2 oder rca?

Wenn ich mehr als 70ml einfülle wird die Progression halt so hoch das ich die Kartusche im ausgebauten Zustand mit offenen Druckstufen nicht mehr vollständig komprimieren kann.

Dürfte für schwerere Fahrer interessant sein aber ich denke da würde ich dann nicht mehr den vollen Fw nutzen.

Das Klappern kommt vermutlich von der Feder bzw. dem Shimstack der von ihr unter Druck gesetzt wird.

Die Feder sitzt relativ locker und die Shims auch. Geht der Ölfluss beim Ausfedern in die andere Richtung entlastet das die Feder plus shims und das sorgt dann für das Geräusch.

Ein Schrumpfschlauch könnte da evt. Abhilfe schaffen. Hab grad nur keinen in dem Maß hier.


----------



## eahaemmerle (1. Juni 2013)

Ist die Performance der durolux r viel schlechter als die der rc2/ta? Ich überlege, sie gegen meine Marzocchi 66sl zu tauschen (welche fast 900g mehr wiegt ). Die r ist am leichtesten (2100g) und am billigsten von den ganzen anderen Modellen...


----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2013)

Rc2


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt unter die Feder und zwischen den Teller der die Kugeln hält ein kleines Stück Schrumpfschlauch gemacht. Dadurch bewegt sich da nicht mehr viel.

Das Geräusch ist jetzt leiser geworden. Schätze diese Shims werden noch hin- und herwandern aber das muss ja einen Sinn haben das die locker sind bzw. würde ich die Dämpfung verändern wenn ich die analog ruihigstellen würde.

Will jetzt bei dem Regen keine Testfahrt machen ob man das Geräusch noch als störend empfindet aber wenn der Schrumpfschlauch sich im Öl nicht zersetzt ist das zumindest etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christucci (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

habe gestern mein Enduro zu Ende aufgebaut. Ist eigentlich ganz
nett - habe allerdings ein Problem mit meinem Durolux Fahrwerk bzw.
einem Einstellbereich der Gabel:

1) habe schon gelesen, dass es offensichtlich sehr krasse Unterschiede bei 
der Einstellbarkeit der Zugstufe gibt. Meine Gabel läßt sich so gar nicht richtig schnell einstellen, richtig schleichen will sie aber auch nicht. 
Bislang funktioniert das ganze für mich.. sollte ich mir dennoch Sorgen machen? Auf dem Trail werde ich dann auch mal LSC und HSC testen - mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass mein LSC-Knopf gar keinen rechten und linken (oder ganz offen / ganz geschlossenen) Anschlag hat. Die Rasterung ist spürbar aber ich komme an keinen Endpunkt. Ist das normal?

2) Ich weiß, dass hier eigentlich die Gabel besprochen wird, habe aber auch ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer: Die Schmatz-Geräusche beim ein/ausfedern sind superlaut. Ebenso hat man das Gefühl er schlägt beim ausfedern innen oben an, also als wäre kein Endpuffer vorhanden. Das ganze bei jeder Druckstufeneinstellung. Habe diverses Aufpumpen, d.h. langsames Befüllen der 2. Luftkammer durch komprimieren...., versucht, aber es tritt keine Änderung ein. 

Bin dankbar für Eure Anteilnahme und Hilfe! 

LG;
chris


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juni 2013)

Ist es der Durolux Dämpfer?


----------



## christucci (28. Juni 2013)

zu 1) Gabel
zu 2) Dämpfer .. der RC mit 8-fach Druckstufenverstellung


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juni 2013)

Das ist echt seltsam mit den unterschiedlichen Zugstufeneinstellbereichen. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Suntour-Support hier im Forum?
  @SR SUNTOUR war doch hier mal recht aktiv!?


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juni 2013)

christucci schrieb:


> zu 1) Gabel
> zu 2) Dämpfer .. der RC mit 8-fach Druckstufenverstellung



Den Dämpfer fahre ich auch. Das mit dem Anschlagen passiert, wenn die 2 Luftkammer nicht weit genug reingeschraubt ist.

Du hast bei dem Dämpfer 2 Kammern zum Schrauben. Die Große wird über die Kleine geschraubt. Mit der Großen schließt du aber den Dämpfer.


----------



## christucci (29. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Hilfe.. werde mich gleich mal drangeben.
Kannst Du mir als Laien im Bereich des Dämpferwartens erklären,
wie ich an die Luftkammer komme? Ich denke ich schraube zunächst den 
Deckel ab.. gibts nicht zufällig ne Explosionszeichnung zu, oder?! 
Auf der SR Homepage leider nicht.. 

Du sagst, dass Du den Dämpfer selber auch fährst. Hast Du auch immer 
etwas Ölaustritt auf dem Standrohr und dieses Schmatz-/Schlürfgeräusch? 
Etwas Öl finde ich nicht schlimm - hat meine Axon auch (die Durolux weniger) 
aber am Dämpfer ist schon nach jedem Einfedern ein ordentlicher Ring sichtbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (29. Juni 2013)

Die Große Luftkammer ist das Teil auf dem der Aufkleber ist. Du MUSST! erstmal die gesamte Luft ablassen. Dann kannst du die Kammer gegen den Uhrzeiger abschrauben. Irgendwann öffnet sich der Dämpfer. Wenn du diese Kammer noch weiter drehst, könntest du sie auch ganz abmachen (z.B. wenn man ein paar Spacer für mehr Progression reinmachen will). Du wirst nun sehen, dass du sowohl die große als auch die kleine Kammer drehen kannst. Schraub einfach die große Kammer soweit auf die kleine, dass das Gewinde von der kleinen Kammer ca. 3mm übersteht. Dann packst du die große Kammer, schiebst sie auf den Dämpfer und schraubst ihn nur mit der großen Kammer zu.

Ich habe keine Schlürfgeräusche aber es klingt so als wäre zu viel Öl in der Luftkammer bei dir. Einen kleinen Ölring habe ich nur nach einer Tour und dann auch nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## christucci (29. Juni 2013)

christucci schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...] mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass mein LSC-Knopf gar keinen rechten und linken (oder ganz offen / ganz geschlossenen) Anschlag hat. Die Rasterung ist spürbar aber ich komme an keinen Endpunkt. Ist das normal?



Habe gerade nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass die Kunststoffbuchse, die im LSC-Knopf sitzt rundgedreht war. Daher hat die Rasterung auch nicht funktioniert. Habs jetzt mit der Zange verstellt - Rechts-/Linksanschlag funktioniert. Gut! Heißt, dass die Kartusche nicht defekt ist! 

Den Dämpfer werde ich heute abend aufmachen! Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## christucci (1. Juli 2013)

So, habe den Dämpfer aufgemacht:
Öl war nicht wirklich in der Luftkammer - das Schlürfgeräusch kommt aus dem Kolben und klingt wie eine äuerst zu gedrehte Zugstufe.



> Schraub einfach die große Kammer soweit auf die kleine, dass das Gewinde von der kleinen Kammer ca. 3mm übersteht.


Habe die große Luftkammer so auf die kleine gedreht, dass das Gewinde der kleinen (inneren) Kammer ca. 3 mm unterhalb der Oberkante des Gewindes der großen Kammer ist. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, meintest Du es anders herum - allerdings läßt sich der Dämpfer dann nicht mehr zuschrauben. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, könnte sich so herum bzw. auch wenn die beiden Gewinde plan sind, die 2. Luftkammer auch nicht automatisch füllen, da beide Gewinde oben vom Dichtring verschlossen werden. (vielleicht sollte ich besser mal ein Bild machen..  )

Was mir weiterhin Sorge bereitet, ist der harte Anschlag beim vollständigen Ausfedern. Könnte es hier vielleicht sein, dass der Dichtring des Kolbens unschön auf das untere Ende der kleinen Luftkammer aufsetzt? Oder sollte ich mir Gedanken machen wegen einer evtl. defekten Dämpfung? Denke den Kolben aufmachen wäre keine kluge Idee..


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2013)

christucci schrieb:


> So, habe den Dämpfer aufgemacht:
> .....
> 
> Habe die große Luftkammer so auf die kleine gedreht, dass das Gewinde der kleinen (inneren) Kammer ca. 3 mm unterhalb der Oberkante des Gewindes der großen Kammer ist. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, meintest Du es anders herum - allerdings läßt sich der Dämpfer dann nicht mehr zuschrauben. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, könnte sich so herum bzw. auch wenn die beiden Gewinde plan sind, die 2. Luftkammer auch nicht automatisch füllen, da beide Gewinde oben vom Dichtring verschlossen werden. (vielleicht sollte ich besser mal ein Bild machen..  )
> ...



Mach doch bitte mal aussagekräftige Fotos - ich habe Dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen können.

Übrigens habe ich den Dämpfer auch in 2 Bikes im Einsatz - machen unauffällig, was sie sollen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich missbrauche diesen Thread mal eben für meine Zwecke.

Letzte Woche hatte ich das Phänomen, dass die Absenkung meiner SF10 TAD immer selbstständig absenkte. Das Rad wird dann zwar bergab sehr wendig so richtig toll ist das aber nicht. 
Jedenfalls habe ich die TAD Kartusche zerlegt gereinigt und wieder montiert. Nun senkt sich die Gabel zwar nicht mehr selbständig ab, dafür bleibt sie nicht im abgesenkten Zustand. Zwar besser als vorher aber immer noch nicht perfekt.
Ich vermute, dass ich irgendwie die Luftdurchgänge der Absenkung respektive die Dichtungen selbiger blockiert habe. Die Vermutung meinerseits liegt nun beim verwendeten Fett. Ich habe alles mit einer richtig schönen dicken Fettpackung versehen, allerdings mit stinknormalem 0815 Fett. 

Kann es sein, dass selbiges Fett einfach zu zäh ist? Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach als Schmierstoff verwenden? Motoröl?

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## f4lkon (1. Juli 2013)

christucci schrieb:


> So, habe den Dämpfer aufgemacht:
> Öl war nicht wirklich in der Luftkammer - das Schlürfgeräusch kommt aus dem Kolben und klingt wie eine äuerst zu gedrehte Zugstufe.
> 
> Habe die große Luftkammer so auf die kleine gedreht, dass das Gewinde der kleinen (inneren) Kammer ca. 3 mm unterhalb der Oberkante des Gewindes der großen Kammer ist. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, meintest Du es anders herum - allerdings läßt sich der Dämpfer dann nicht mehr zuschrauben. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, könnte sich so herum bzw. auch wenn die beiden Gewinde plan sind, die 2. Luftkammer auch nicht automatisch füllen, da beide Gewinde oben vom Dichtring verschlossen werden. (vielleicht sollte ich besser mal ein Bild machen..  )
> ...



Ich hab es eben mal gemessen. Sind so knapp 6mm 




Am besten soweit wie möglich nach vorn sodass das Gewinde noch greift. Wenn es greift dann die große erst ein Stück reinschrauben, dann die kleine Kammer auch noch ein Stück im Uhrzeigersinn rein. 

Musst etwas probieren und häufiger mal den Dämpfer aufpumpen und testen.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

Da ich grad leider keine Zeit hab mich durch viele Seiten Thread zu wühlen, frag ich einfach mal so...

Lässt sich die Durolux eigentlich auch auf Stahl oder Ti - Feder umbauen?

Kann man die RC2 mit ner 36er Fox RC2 vergleichen was die saubere Abstimmbarkeit und Dämpfungsfunktion angeht?


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Da ich grad leider keine Zeit hab mich durch viele Seiten Thread zu wühlen, frag ich einfach mal so...
> 
> Lässt sich die Durolux eigentlich auch auf Stahl oder Ti - Feder umbauen?
> 
> Kann man die RC2 mit ner 36er Fox RC2 vergleichen was die saubere Abstimmbarkeit und Dämpfungsfunktion angeht?




Keiner ne Antwort??

Hab jetzt einfach mal eine gekauft, anscheinend muss ma hier doch selber testen


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Da ich grad leider keine Zeit hab mich durch viele Seiten Thread zu wühlen, frag ich einfach mal so...
> 
> Lässt sich die Durolux eigentlich auch auf Stahl oder Ti - Feder umbauen?
> 
> Kann man die RC2 mit ner 36er Fox RC2 vergleichen was die saubere Abstimmbarkeit und Dämpfungsfunktion angeht?




Keiner ne Antwort??

Hab jetzt einfach mal eine gekauft, anscheinend muss ma hier doch selber testen


----------



## othu (23. Juli 2013)

Hier hat es schon einer gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44490


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Hier hat es schon einer gemacht:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44490




Vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## DC. (25. Juli 2013)

Kurze frage: kann man eine durolux rc2 mit 180mm auf 150mm mittels eines spacers traveln oder geht das über diese löcher in der kartusche und den splint verschieben?. Modell ist 2012.


----------



## freetourer (25. Juli 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Kurze frage: kann man eine durolux rc2 mit 180mm auf 150mm mittels eines spacers traveln oder geht das über diese löcher in der kartusche und den splint verschieben?. Modell ist 2012.



Ist die Gabel eine TA (TravelAdjust) oder die Version ohne Absenkung


----------



## DC. (25. Juli 2013)

Ne, ohne TA


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Juli 2013)

Dann musst einfach bei 150mm ein Loch Bohren und den Spannstift da durchstecken...

Bei meiner SF12 RC2 (ohne TA) die ich gestern zerlegt und auf 180mm eingestellt hab, ist ca 15mm unter dem 160er Loch noch eins drin.
Sollte man also auch da arretieren können.

Man könnte aber bei 186mm auch noch ein Loch bohren


Is echt dermaßen einfach bei der Gabel den Federweg einzustellen...


Was mich im Moment ein wenig nervt ist die schlürfende Zugstufe...
Muss die Zugstufe fast ganz zudrehen hab nur ein oder 2 Klicks offen, ansonsten ist sie zu schnell.
Druckstufe passt allerdings rel. gut vom Einstellbereich.

Bevor ich die Kartusche zerlege, ist die Zugstufendämpfung eigentlich Shimbasiert???
Dann wärs ja recht einfach da ein passendes Setup hinzubasteln.

Ansonsten, geht die Gabel für ne Luftgabel schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2013)

Nee schau mal hier im Thread oder den anderen. Da haben wir das Problem mit dem seltsamn Einstellbereich der Zugstufe schon durchgekaut. Seltsamerweise behaupten manche ihre Zugstufe sei normal einzustellen. Fahre derzeit mit 15er Öl ganz zu und passt grad so.


----------



## Condor (31. Juli 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Kurze frage: kann man eine durolux rc2 mit 180mm auf 150mm mittels eines spacers traveln oder geht das über diese löcher in der kartusche und den splint verschieben?. Modell ist 2012.


Hallo, diese Spacer passen perfekt! Entweder in der 180er Position 30mm oder in der 160er Position 10mm Spacer reinklipsen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (29. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss den Thread noch einmal aufwärmen...

Mir ist gestern die Dämpferkartusche hochgegangen, na ja nicht ganz, nur das Geräusch lies darauf schließen.
Irgendwie hat sich der obere Teil der Dämpferkartusche, also der an dem sich die Feder befindet, von der eigentlichen Kartusche losgerüttelt. Soll heißen, der untere Teil des Dämpfers schlackerte frei im Standrohr. Leider musste ich mit diesem Defekt noch ein paar km nach Hause fahren, wodurch natürlich sämtliches Öl aus der Kartusche raus schwappte. Einfach wieder zusammenschrauben geht also nicht, da ohne Öl keine Dämpfung.

Deshalb meine Frage: Was für Öl kommt denn da rein und wie viel? Ich war mit dem bisherigen Dämpfungsverhalten eigentlich sehr zufrieden, weswegen ich eigentlich geneigt bin wieder Öl mit original Viskosität zu verwenden. 

By the way, fahren komplett ohne Dämpfung ist nicht witzig...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Predator_Jo (6. September 2013)

Also, nachdem anscheinend keiner etwas wusste habe ich mir selbst geholfen. Da ich ein netter Mensch bin teile ich meine Erkenntnisse nat. gern:

Als Dämpferöl habe ich folgendes genommen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13995_Federgabeloel-Racing-Fork-low-friction-1Liter-.html
In der 2,5er Ausführung.

Die Menge habe ich nicht zu 100% genau, aber es sind ca. 70ml. Nutzt man mehr kann die Druckstufe kein Öl mehr in den oberen Ausgleichsbereich drücken und die Gabel blockiert. Das merkt man aber bereits beim "Handtest".

Das verwendete Öl scheint im übrigen zumindest was die Viskosität angeht gleich dem originalen Öl zu sein, da das Verhalten der Dämpfung exakt gleich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (13. September 2013)

gibts eigentlich schon news für 2014? nen eurobike bericht suche ich bisher vergeblich -.-


----------



## f4lkon (13. September 2013)

Ja vermisse ich auch. Ich weiß nur,  dass alle die jetzt  die RC2 Kartusche direkt durch Suntour  einbauen lassen das 2015 Modell bekommen. 2014 haben die übersprungen.


----------



## esta (15. September 2013)

Ist evtl. ein bißchen offtopic hab aber in der Suche nix gefunden: Gibt es einen Thread ober ne interessengemeinschaft bezüglich der Abstimmung der Durolux, z.B. Infos wieviel Hsc,Lsc, rebound, Druck ihr so fahrt? Würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Fekl (15. September 2013)

Eine kurze Frage, da ich auf die schnelle bei Google und im Forum nichts dazu finden konnte. Ich überlege mir eine 180mm RC2 zuzulegen, allerdings würde ich sie genau wie meine alte Totem einsetzen. Das heißt viel Park, schnelle DH/FR Strecken etc. Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob sie da genau so viel wegsteckt oder nach 3 Tagen anfängt die Krone zu knacken, Buchsen auszuschlagen etc? Wäre nämlich wirklich eine günstige und vor allem noch leichtere Alternative. Ansprechverhalten sollte ja unbedeutend schlechter sein als bei ner Coil Totem?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ja vermisse ich auch. Ich weiß nur,  dass alle die jetzt  die RC2 Kartusche direkt durch Suntour  einbauen lassen das 2015 Modell bekommen. 2014 haben die übersprungen.



?????


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ?????



Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen. Der Typ am Telefon meinte die haben jetzt schon die 2015er Kartuschen und der Kunde bekommt die eingebaut. Die ersten Shops sollen Ende September beliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2013)

Naja was soll das genau heißen? Kriegt man die im Garantiefall eingebaut und was hat sich verändert?

Überhaupt hört sich das komisch an. Was ist mit MJ 2014 passiert? Hört sich für mich genauso abenteuerlich an was Suntour bisher so im Fall von maroden Kartuschen gemacht hat. (einfach Kartusche tauschen oder angeblich anderes Öl einfüllen)


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2013)

Ich kann dir leider nur das sagen was mir der Typ von Suntour Europe gesagt hat. Er meinte die haben da fast nur noch die 2015er Kartuschen und somit verbauen sie diese momentan. Denen ist das egal, ob auf Garantie wegen Defekt oder auf Kundenwunsch. Wenn du das auf deinen Wunsch hin machen lässt zahlst du bei denen mit Einbau schon ordentlich. Du kannst dich aber absichern und einfach mal vorher da anrufen.


----------



## Fekl (17. September 2013)

Ich werd jetzt selbst rausfinden ob die Gabel hält, eine TAD ist aufm Weg zu mir  Falls mir die Dämpfung nicht reicht, rüste ich auch die RC2 Kartusche nach. Da sollte man ja dann auch bei gocycle oder ähnlichen schon die 2015er bekommen können?! Ist doch sicher günstiger, als die Gabel direkt zu Suntour zu schicken.


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2013)

Hallöchen,

Ich hab meine Durolux SF 11 mit einer RC2 Kartusche aufgerüstet.

Jetzt hätte ich gern mal ein paar Aussagen wie Ihr die Kartusche so abstimmt, nur so ganz grob als Anhaltspunkt.

Ich bringe in "Kampfausrüstung" so um die 70 kg auf die Waage.

Das jeder andere Vorlieben hat ist mir natürlich klar.

Nur so fürs Grundsetub, damit ich nicht bei Null anfangen muss.

Danach ist dann Forschungsarbeit angesagt....


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2013)

Rebound schwanke ich zwischen den letzten 3-4 Klicks. Luftdruck bei ähnlichem Gewicht ist glaub 65Psi aktuell. (beachte aber dass der Reboundbereich wohl nicht immer gleich ist und auch Pumpenmanometer unterschiedliche Werte anzeigen können).

Druckstufen je nach Strecke: HSC: 2-4KLicks LSC: 3-6 Klicks


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Dann werde ich mich mal, wenn's nicht mehr schüttet, ans Testfahren machen.


----------



## paulp13 (20. September 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mir evtl. eine Durolux TAD RC2 180-140mm zulegen. Sie soll eine MZ 66 ablösen. Der Grund: ich suche was travelbares und das Gewicht muß runter. Nun meine Frage: Wurde zwischenzeitlich das Problem mit der klackernden Zugstufe gelöst? Würdet ihr evtl. etwas ganz anderes empfehlen, Rock Shox, FOX...?

Gruß paulp13


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der maximale Druck für die Durolux TAD? Hier steht das es ab 60psi keinen Unterschied macht aber kann das sein (ist doch voll wenig):



> SR schreibt vor, dass der wert NICHT unter 3.5bar (50 Psi) sein darf. Aus Deinen genannten Gründen. Das stimmt absolut. Der Maximalwert beträgt 4.5bar (60 Psi). Alles darüber ist uneffektiv. Innerhalb diesen einen bares (oder 10 Psi (wobei der Faktor nicht ganz stimmt)) hast Du ein wenig Spielraum.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7170551&postcount=636


----------



## Fekl (22. September 2013)

Also im Manual ist der maximale Druck mit 150 psi oder 10,3 Bar angegeben. Wäre sonst auch ein sehr kleiner Einstellbereich. Ich brauche mit meinen rund 75 kg schon knapp 100 psi für 20% sag.


----------



## great87rick (25. September 2013)

wheeledflow schrieb:


> Kennst du das Video hier http://www.pinkbike.com/video/210368/
> Das ist die RCA aber ich schätze das gilt auch für die RC2. Zusammenschrauben im Ölbad ist also vermutlich nicht nötig. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich vermute da tut sich garnichts mehr wenn du alle Luft aus dem Dämpfer entfernt hast.



Muss die Reboundseite nach dem aufpumpen (50PSI) montiert werden?

Habe aus der Gabel den Druck komplett rausgemacht, da diese Transportiert wurde und kürzer sein musste!
Jetzt habe ich einfach wieder druck drauf gegeben, ist das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (28. September 2013)

Hey,

hab die sf12 rc2 tad 160mm Durolux. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dafür die Explosionszeichnung und Angaben über die Ölmengen für Kartusche und Casting/Schmierung herbekomme? Auf der Suntour Homepage find ich nichts.

Danke
Gnarf


----------



## rigger (28. September 2013)

75ml in die Dämpfung und 20ml zur Schmierung ins casting.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (28. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hab jetzt auch die Explosionszeichnung gefunden.


----------



## cabblers (30. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir eine 2011er durolux geholt- nun bin ich rech enttäuscht, da die Gabel immer bis zum Anschlag durchgeht, wenn ich kleine Drops springe. ist irgendjemand von euch mit einer durolux unterwegs und springt Drops?

viele Grüße


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. September 2013)

Welche Version der Gabel hast du?
Was wiegst du und wieviel Luft hast du in der Gabel?


----------



## cabblers (30. September 2013)

Es handelt sich um die SUNTOUR DUROLUX TAD Q-LOC 140â180 mm 1.5". Ich wiege mit allem Kram so um die 70 kilos und habe etwa 95 psi drin.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. September 2013)

Das hättest du aber auch vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung bringen können dass die Dämpfung pre rc2 nicht viel taugt.


----------



## cabblers (30. September 2013)

Definitiv  Nun hab ide Gabel aber und wollte wissen ob ich die einfach nur falsch eingestellt habe oder ob ich sie wieder tauschen muss....


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. September 2013)

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit dem alten rca(?) Dämpfer aber wenn man nach Reviews googelt kann man ziemlich schnell nachlesen dass wohl mindestens die Druckstufe unterdämpft ist. Gibt auch einen Thread "2009 Durolux getunt" oder so bzw. eine Gruppe die sich mit dem Tunen auseinandersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. Oktober 2013)

Ach, an der alten TAD kann man nicht viel machen. Die Dämpfung ist Murks. Am besten du rüstest die RC2-Kartusche nach. Dann läuft die Gabel deutlich besser.


----------



## Speci007 (1. Oktober 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ach, an der alten TAD kann man nicht viel machen. Die Dämpfung ist Murks. Am besten du rüstest die RC2-Kartusche nach. Dann läuft die Gabel deutlich besser.



Genau so ist es


----------



## M202 (1. Oktober 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es


 +1 (RC2 nachrüsten hat sich definitiv gelohnt)


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt auch vor den RCA Dämpfer durch nen RC2 zu ersetzen. Durchschläge lassen sich durch die HSC dann wirkungsvoll unterdrücken, oder muss man sich trotzdem noch nen Spacer für die Lufkammer basteln bzw. Öl dort reinkippen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab kein Problem mit Durschlägen. Man muss halt 'ne Luftgabel eh mit ein bisschen mehr Druck fahren damit sie nicht dursackt, dann noch die Druckstufen reindrehen und ausserhalb vom Bikepark hab ich dann auch keine Durchschläge bzw. bleiben 2cm des Fw ungenutzt.


----------



## Fekl (2. Oktober 2013)

Fahre 20% Sag, wie vorher an der Totem Solo Air auch. Druck passt also, den Rest muss dann die Dämpfung machen. Scheint wohl zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (7. Oktober 2013)

hello

I explain my case:

160-120 tad durolux axis 20 mm

it took nearly took the rebound butt + + + + + and I would like to have more bounce

and the other question is that if I put the rebound stop in very broken + sounds like the hydraulic work in a very noisy as passing brutal form oil

what do you think if I open the cartridge and put 70 ml of fork oil sae 10, so I will always have room for regulation

and then 20 ml of oil in each bar to lubricate the bar and other things internally

what you think


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2013)

Is your rebound too slow or too fast? Cavitation/noise with much rebound is normal for the durolux and thicker oil doesn't really do anything. Must be the design of the piston...


----------



## termaltake (8. Oktober 2013)

rebound slow


----------



## qualle82 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe mir eine SF10 160 RCA zugelegt, wollte das Ding auch gleich mal aufmachen um euren tollen Tuning Tips etwas zu fröhnen. Leider dreht sich die Inbus-Schraube auf der Kompressionsseite durch, krieg das Ding einfach nicht ab. 

Hatte das Problem schon jemand? Bin für sämtliche Tips dankbar.

LG

Chris


----------



## Fekl (11. Oktober 2013)

So, hab meine TAD jetzt auf 2014er (ja die ganz neue  ) RC2 Kartusche umgebaut und gleich noch auf Motorölschmierung umgestellt. Sollte es jemals wieder aufhören zu regnen, werd ich das Ding mal testen. Wenn noch jemand eine Quasi neue RCA Kartusche für kleines Geld sucht -> verkaufe eine


----------



## f4lkon (11. Oktober 2013)

Laut Suntour soll das die 2015er sein. Berichte mal davon. Leider hast du nicht die 2013er RC2 als Vergleich.


----------



## Fekl (11. Oktober 2013)

Hm, laut Uwe von GoCycle ist es die 2014er...wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall die neue. Hab als Vergleich dann nur meine Totem mit Mission Control.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2013)

das macht eh hinten und vorne keine Sinn. Wenn die 2014er nirgends verbaut und übersprungen wird ist es doch können sie die doch auch 2014er nennen!?


----------



## Fekl (13. Oktober 2013)

So, ich war vorhin nur mal kurz etwas hüpfen mit dem Rad. 80PSI bei ca 75kg und ~20% Sag. Federwegsausnutzung ist gut, Restfederweg jetzt ca 1,5cm. LSC und HSC waren komplett offen. Sensibel war sie auch - gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut. Im richtigen Gelände muss sie sich noch beweisen, har aber nen sehr guten Eindruck heut hinterlassen. Die Lufteinheit hat wohl genau wie bei meiner Totem Solo Air auch ein paar mm "Leerweg" am Anfang des Federwegs - merkt man, wenn man nach Nutzung das Rad mal am Lenker anhebt. Scheint bei Luftgabeln normal zu sein.


----------



## Fekl (20. Oktober 2013)

Sodale. Gabel hat sich am WE gut geschlagen, aber paar Fragen hätte ich noch. 
1. Lässt sich der LSC Knopf bei euch auch so schwer und "quietschend" drehen? Hab den ja selber auf die Kartusche gesteckt, vllt ist das Plastikteil dadrunter auch falsch herum...machte aber eigentlich nur so sinn.
2. Habe deswegen auch nicht getestet wie viele Umdrehungen (Klicks sind da keine zu spüren) sie hat. 1,5 Umdrehungen haben auf jeden Fall nicht gereicht um um noch Reserven bei dickeren Sachen zu haben - volle Federwegsausnutzung.
3. Deshalb würde ich gern die Progression über die Luftkammer erhöhen. Was empfiehlt sich da? Habe mal was von 10ml Getriebeöl >80W gelesen?!
4. Sie ölt doch ganz schön aus den Dichtungen und ich habe etwas Angst, dass dadurch dann auch viel Dreck reinkommt. Mit den neuen Dichtungen solls ja gehen - würde also ein Satz neuer "Öldichtungen" aka Filzringe das Problem lösen oder müsste man komplett mit Staubabstreifer wechseln?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei bissel weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2013)

Also der LSC-Knopf lässt sich bei mir ganz normal drehen und auch Klicks sind zu spüren. Sind glaub so 8-10 Klicks. Bei mir sind auch beide Druckstufen im Verbund ausreichend um ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern. Sind beide tief drin wird die Gabel richtig hart.

Ich denke gegen das Ölsiffen helfen nur die neuen Dichtlippen.


----------



## Fekl (20. Oktober 2013)

Ach ich meine auch den HSC Knopf, also den Blauen!  Die LSC geht einwandfrei.
Ich habe grad versucht den HSC Knopf mit nem Plastikreifenheber rund herum nach oben abzuhebeln. Ist mir nicht gelungen. Allerdings wurde der Spalt etwas größer, das Quietschen hat aufgehört und Klicks sind spürbar geworden. Denke der Knopf sitzt einfach "zu fest" drauf. Lässt sich allerdings immer noch relativ schwer drehen die HSC, der Knopf ist irgendwie nicht wirklich griffig. Ich würde trotzdem gern wissen wie man den ohne die Gabel zu zerkratzen da abbekommt?!
Sind denn bei den neuen Dichtungen die Staubabstreifer geändert worden? Denn als Öldichtung sind laut Explosionszeichnung die Filzringe da...könnte ja sein, dass die neuen enger geworden sind?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2013)

Den Knopf hab ich glaub mit langem Schraubenziehre und Stoff abbekommen. Sitzt wirklich sehr fest. Soweit ich weiß wurden die Staubabstreifer überarbeitet und das sieht man auch auf Fotos. Ob die Filzringe anders sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Fekl (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Info mit den Dichtungen. Das hier mÃ¼ssten dann ja neue sein?. WÃ¤re ja bezahlbar mit nem Satz fÃ¼r unter 25â¬. Jetzt noch mal zur Progression. Ich hatte die HSC zuletzt 1,5 Umdrehungen zu und trotzdem maximale Federwegsausnutzung bei eigentlich nicht soo krasser Strecke. Denke da mÃ¼sste ich doch auf der Federwegsseite mal ran. Kann es sein, dass die TA Modelle weniger progressiv sind als die Modelle ohne Absenkung? Bei denen steht nÃ¤mlich auf der Suntour Seite new progressive air spring.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Oktober 2013)

Das müssten die richtigen Dichtungen sein. Aber schau mal im Durolx 2009-Thread bzw. in der Gruppe für tuningmöglichkeiten. Könnte auch sein das 2012 sowohl Dämfung als auch die Feder überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## f4lkon (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie du schon sagst musst du für mehr Progression an die Luftkammer. Wenn du ein neueres Modell hast, dann wirst du schon einen gelben Schaumstoffblock unter dem Luftventil finden. Dieser verringert das Volumen und sorgt für mehr Progression. Wenn du mehr willst dann noch was Gabelöl nachkippen.


----------



## Fekl (20. Oktober 2013)

Es ist ne ursprüngliche TAD, sollte also noch keinen Schaumstoffblock haben?! Hat evtl. jemand die Maße oder sogar passende Spacer für die Luftkammer? Wär auch als Anhaltspunkt für die Ölmenge gut...die hätte den Vorteil der gleichzeitig sichergestellten guten Schmierung in der Luftkammer.

Tante Edith sagt:

Ich habe jetzt ca. 20ml Getriebeöl 85W-90 in die Luftkammer gefüllt. 1. ist schon im Stand die höhere Endprogression zu merken und 2. spricht die Gabel sofort butterweich an! Das hat fürs Ansprechen imho mehr gebracht, als die Umstellung auf Motoröl im Casting! Bei Gelegenheit wird dann aufm Trail getestet, ob die Menge reicht. Wenn jemand zufällig mal das gelbe Kunststoffteil in der Hand hat, könnte man es ja mal kurz vermessen um älteren Gabeln mit der entsprechenden Menge Öl zur passenden Progression zu verhelfen.

Edit2:

Also das Schmieren der Luftkammer scheint ordentlich was zu bringen. Ich musste den Druck von vorher ca 80 psi auf 100 psi erhöhen um meine ~20% Sag zu bekommen. Gemessen im Stehen mit einem Fahrergewicht von ca. 75 Kg und für heutige Verhältnisse recht steilem Lenkwinkel von 66°


----------



## Fekl (21. Oktober 2013)

Ha! Hab zwar fast den Reifenheber zerstört, aber die Knöpfe jetzt abbekommen. Hab einfach etwas Fett unten an das Plastikteil gemacht und den Knopf diesmal nicht mit aller Macht festgedrückt -> dreht sich jetzt deutlich leichter (immer noch nicht leicht) und quietscht nicht mehr. Sehr schön. Vllt geht das jetzt bei der 2014er Kartusche auch einfach etwas schwerer..


----------



## ernmar (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann bei meiner 2012er auch den HSC Knopf kaum drehen. Geht total schwergängig. Ohne Knopf lässt sich die HSC super soft einstellen mit Rasterung. Sobald der Knopf montiert ist geht da fast nichts mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (22. Oktober 2013)

Probier den HSC Knopf mit nem Plastikreifenheber mal etwas hochzuhebeln. Dann wird der Spalt darunter etwas größer und er sollte sich leichter drehen lassen. Evtl. hilfts auch etwas Fett/Silikonspray unter das Plastikteil in der Mitte zu geben.


----------



## f4lkon (22. Oktober 2013)

4,5cm mit 2,8cm als Durchmesser. Das kleine Loch hat einen etwas kleineren Durchmesser als AV.


----------



## Fekl (22. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar. Das ergibt ja dann ein Volumen von ca 25 cm³ bzw. 25 ml Öl. Dankeschön f4lkon. Daran sollte man sich ja erstmal gut orientieren können


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Oktober 2013)

Also die TAD hat den Schaumstoffblock doch gar nicht. Zumindest nicht bis mj2013. Oder wo soll der sein? Ist mir jedenfalls nicht aufgefallen und ich hab die Federkartusche zerlegt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1306332?in=set


----------



## Fekl (22. Oktober 2013)

Jap hat sie nicht, deswegen Öl. Hab noch etwas nachgefüllt und hatte jetzt ziemlich genau 25ml Getriebeöl drin. Was soll ich sagen - ein Gedicht, kann ich nur jedem TAD Besitzer empfehlen. Ging richtig gut vorhin aufm Hausberg, spürbar mehr Progression und Lebendigkeit. bis jetzt noch komplett offene Druckstufen und noch 2-3 cm Restfederweg bei mittelschneller Fahrt und etwas Gehopse.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hast du denn geschaut ob du überhaupt noch den ganzen Fw nutzen kannst (Hydrolock)? Mir ist die Gabel eh zu weich wenn ich den Luffdruck und Druckstufen so einstelle dass ich den Fw immer voll nutze. Also ich meine das sie dann wegtaucht und nicht im Fw steht. Hab also immer so 1-2cm Restfederweg wenn ich nciht gerade stumpf wo einschlage. Kann aber auch sein, dass TAD-Kartusche auch überarbeitet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne hab ich nicht geschaut. Aber die Luftkammer ist ja auch im Eingefederten Zustand auf jeden Fall größer als das Ölvolumen. Könnte also maximal durch die zu starke Progression den Federweg begrenzen. Dazu kann ich aber erst was sagen, wenn ich wirklich mal was Großes gefahren bin. Ich denke die "neue progressive air spring" ist der Schaumstoffspacer in der bekannten Luftkammer.


----------



## f4lkon (23. Oktober 2013)

Für Hydrolock bedarf es deutlich mehr als 50ml.


----------



## Fekl (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich werds vllt morgen mal provozieren und versuchen die Gabel so weit wie möglich einzufedern - werde berichten wie sich das Luftspacerequivalent in Form von Öl so schlägt. Einzige Baustelle wären jetzt noch die Dichtungen. Entweder die O-Ring Nummer oder die neuen Dichtungen (ob da die Staubabstreifer reichen?). Das Öl läuft jetzt nicht am Casting runter, aber es kommt schon ne Menge mit raus und auf Dauer kommt dann sicherlich auch Schmutz mit rein..


----------



## f4lkon (24. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du für Öl drin? Evtl. ist das zu dünn. Bin vom Motoröl wieder abgekommen und hab wieder rsp Fett drin. Mit gutem Fett merke ich keine Verschlechterung der Performance. Dafür ist endlich das klackern der zwei Stahlfedern weg.


----------



## Fekl (25. Oktober 2013)

Das ist 10W-40 Motoröl. Hab auch schon überlegt einfach was von dem Getriebeöl reinzukippen, das ist ja dick wie sau. Und sollte weniger raussauen. Wie gesagt fand ich den Effekt bei geschmierter Luftkammer 100 mal größer als der Umstieg auf Öl im Casting.


----------



## f4lkon (25. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich hatte auch 10W40 und auch mal 5W drin. Spürte keinen großen Unterschied zum Fett. Das Öl im Casting hatte für mich sogar mehr Nachteile. Deutlich mehr Klackergeräusche und da ich oft zw. 160mm und 180mm umstecke immer neu nachkippem + Sauerei. In der Luftkammer hab ich zusätzlich zum Spacer 15ml 85w drin und das hat wie du auch schreibst am meisten bewirkt.

So wie ich die Gabel jetzt habe, muss sie sich vor keiner anderen verstecken. Was halt ein wenig nervt ist das Pfeifen vom Rebound.


----------



## Fekl (25. Oktober 2013)

Klackern tut bei mir zum Glück nichts und die relativ laute Dämpfung ist auch wurst - musst nur schnell genug fahren, damit du dich nicht dadrauf konzentrieren kannst  Welches Fett benutzt du zur Schmierung? Saubere Standrohre und trotzdem gute Performance/Verschleißminderung durch Fett klingt gut


----------



## f4lkon (25. Oktober 2013)

RSP Hochleistungsfett SLICK. Damit schön die zwei Stahlfedern in der Luftkammer und unter die Dichtungen geschmiert. Auch ein wenig mit dem Gabelöl vermischt und in die Luftkammer gegeben, weil selbst das 85w Zeug nach einer gewissen Zeit, langsam am Kolben in der Luftkammer vorbei ins Casting gewandert ist.


----------



## Fekl (25. Oktober 2013)

Gewisse Zeit ist gut...heut hat sich die Gabel schon nicht mehr so progressiv angefühlt und ich hab den Federweg auch locker komplett ausgenutzt ohne es jetzt zu provozieren. Da wird man sich wohl doch mal nen Spacer selber basteln müssen. Die TAD Topcap/Lufteinheit ist halt oben anders gebaut..


----------



## Fekl (30. Oktober 2013)

So, ich werd die Tage mal neue Dichtungen einbauen, suppt ganz schön bei ruppigem Einsatz. Probiere dann wohl einfach mal das Getriebeöl auch fürs Casting zu nehmen (ist schön dick) und für die Dichtungen hab ich mir noch ne Dose PM600 geholt. Ob und wie viel Getriebeöl sich aus der Luftkammer ins Casting gedrückt hat, werde ich dann ja beim Auseinanderbau sehen. Momentane Einstellung: LSC 3 Klicks zu, HSC 1,5 Umdrehungen zu (Knopf quietscht noch immer, lässt sich rel. schwer drehen und keine Klicks spürbar). Druck so, dass es etwa 20% Sag sind. Restfederweg nach relativ großen Sprüngen ca. 2 cm. Erstmal werd ichs dabei belassen, könnte aber im härteren Einsatz (Bikepark, Alpen etc.) evtl. knapp werden. Wer hat schonmal nen Progressionsspacer für die Tad oder eben aktuelle TA gebastelt?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. November 2013)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage (ohne den gesamten Thread gelesen) zu haben...
Meint ihr es lohnt sich eine aktuelle Durolux (180mm, RC2, Absenkung) zu kaufen oder sollte man lieber in eine Totem o.ä. investieren weil es bei der Durolux zu viele Probleme gibt, die man durch Basteleien beheben muss?

Die Gabel soll in ein Torque EX eingebaut werden, das Einsatzgebiet wird von Enduro über Hochtouren und DH an der Nordkette und evtl. den einen oder anderen Parkbesuch ziemlich weit ausfallen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## paulp13 (15. November 2013)

Ich muß mich jetzt auch mal hier anschließen. Und zwar möchte ich meine 180-140 TA auch auf 160/140 traveln. Scheinbar funktioniert das ja mit einem Spacer. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie groß genau der Spacer sein muß. Aussendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser. Dicke sind ja 2cm. Die Sache ist, ich bin momentan auf der Arbeit, hab die Gabel noch nicht auseinander, könnte mir wenn ich die Maße hab heute noch einen Spacer drehen damit ich am WE testen kann.

Gruß paulp13


----------



## esta (15. November 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal ne Frage (ohne den gesamten Thread gelesen) zu haben...
> Meint ihr es lohnt sich eine aktuelle Durolux (180mm, RC2, Absenkung) zu kaufen oder sollte man lieber in eine Totem o.ä. investieren weil es bei der Durolux zu viele Probleme gibt, die man durch Basteleien beheben muss?
> 
> Die Gabel soll in ein Torque EX eingebaut werden, das Einsatzgebiet wird von Enduro über Hochtouren und DH an der Nordkette und evtl. den einen oder anderen Parkbesuch ziemlich weit ausfallen.
> Danke schonmal



Probleme die man beheben muss hat die Gabel keine. Gibt halt nen paar Bastler die sie lieber mit Öl anstatt Fett schmieren. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie sich die Gabel macht wenn man sie häufig im Bikepark quält.


----------



## paulp13 (15. November 2013)

Okay, wo der Spacer hinkommt damit ich auf die 160 komme weiß ich nun. Hab mich mal nochmal durch den Thread gewälzt. Aber wie komme ich auf die 120mm Absenkung. Ergibt sich das automatisch?

Gruss paulp13


----------



## Tephan (29. November 2013)

Moin,
ich hab da leider nen Problem mit meiner Durolux. Ich hab bis  jetzt noch nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden, dass mir weiterhelfen  könnte. Hoffe ich hab nichts übersehen!
Ich hab die TA RC2 (von 2013)  seit April und war bis jetzt immer recht zufrieden mit ihr. Nun hab ich  aber bei den letztn Fahrten gemerkt dass sie irgendwie immer "härter"  wird und gestern tat sich dann so gut wie gar nix mehr. Sie federt nur  noch ein wenn ich richtig Kraft anwende und selbst dann nur ca bis zur  Hälfte. Hab auch schon Luft rausgenommen, was aber keine deutliche  Veränderung gezeigt hat. Ich dachte mir dann das das an der Kälte liegen  müsste aber selbst bei mir daheim verhält sie sich jetzt nicht  wesentlich anders (sind ca 18° im Keller).
Da ich mich mit Gabeln  noch gar nicht auskenne, weiß ich nicht was ich machen kann/soll. Ist  sie kaputt oder würde es ggf schon reichen das Öl zu wechseln?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke und Gruß Tephan


----------



## dh-fabrikk (1. Dezember 2013)

Tephan schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab da leider nen Problem mit meiner Durolux. Ich hab bis  jetzt noch nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden, dass mir weiterhelfen  könnte. Hoffe ich hab nichts übersehen!
> Ich hab die TA RC2 (von 2013)  seit April und war bis jetzt immer recht zufrieden mit ihr. Nun hab ich  aber bei den letztn Fahrten gemerkt dass sie irgendwie immer "härter"  wird und gestern tat sich dann so gut wie gar nix mehr. Sie federt nur  noch ein wenn ich richtig Kraft anwende und selbst dann nur ca bis zur  Hälfte. Hab auch schon Luft rausgenommen, was aber keine deutliche  Veränderung gezeigt hat. Ich dachte mir dann das das an der Kälte liegen  müsste aber selbst bei mir daheim verhält sie sich jetzt nicht  wesentlich anders (sind ca 18° im Keller).
> Da ich mich mit Gabeln  noch gar nicht auskenne, weiß ich nicht was ich machen kann/soll. Ist  sie kaputt oder würde es ggf schon reichen das Öl zu wechseln?
> ...



Hallo,

ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem und habe darauf den SR-Support kontaktiert.Der meinte ich soll die Gabel zur Prüfung beim Händler einschicken.Gesagt,getan.
Nach Prüfung durch den Händler sei mit der Gabel alles in Ordnung,bis auf auf das die Standrohre relativ rauh auf den Abstreifringen laufen.
Es wurde alles neu gefettet und auf jeder Seite 10ml Gabelöl nachgefüllt.
Gabel ist am Freitag wieder eingetroffen und morgen wird probegefahren.
Danach kann ich mehr berichten.

So long.


----------



## termaltake (1. Dezember 2013)

hello

where I could buy the cartridge 160 mm without changing journey

ta have the rca and I would like lower your weight and since I do not use the route change as you change the cartridge and ready and also you underweight lol

and can not find it: (

thanks


----------



## Tephan (2. Dezember 2013)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alles an der TA RC2 (von 2013) geändert/getunt? Oder habt ihr sie so gelassen wie sie ist, da die ganzen "Probleme" der Vorgänger nun behoben sind?


@ dh-fabrikk: Danke dir für deine Antwort. Hab auch schon daran gedacht sie in eine Werkstatt zu bringen. Nur würde ich ansich gerne selber mehr von der Materie verstehen, sodass ich sowas selbstbeheben könnte. Hoffe bei dir läuft sie wieder einwandfrei!

Gruß Tephan


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Dezember 2013)

Tephan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alles an der TA RC2 (von 2013) geändert/getunt? Oder habt ihr sie so gelassen wie sie ist, da die ganzen "Probleme" der Vorgänger nun behoben sind?
> 
> 
> @ dh-fabrikk: Danke dir für deine Antwort. Hab auch schon daran gedacht sie in eine Werkstatt zu bringen. Nur würde ich ansich gerne selber mehr von der Materie verstehen, sodass ich sowas selbstbeheben könnte. Hoffe bei dir läuft sie wieder einwandfrei!
> ...



  @Tephan:

Die Gabel läuft besser als im Auslieferungzustand.
Habe sie gestern auf einer großzügigen Tour getestet und sie spricht jetzt wesentlich sensibler an.Totz Kälte und relativer Feuchte gab es kein Verhärten oder sonstige Anfälligkeiten mehr.
Hier nochmal ein großes Lob an den kompetenten und schnellen Service von GoCycle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebb_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal ne Frage (ohne den gesamten Thread gelesen) zu haben...
> Meint ihr es lohnt sich eine aktuelle Durolux (180mm, RC2, Absenkung) zu kaufen oder sollte man lieber in eine Totem o.ä. investieren weil es bei der Durolux zu viele Probleme gibt, die man durch Basteleien beheben muss?
> 
> Die Gabel soll in ein Torque EX eingebaut werden, das Einsatzgebiet wird von Enduro über Hochtouren und DH an der Nordkette und evtl. den einen oder anderen Parkbesuch ziemlich weit ausfallen.
> Danke schonmal



Hi, 

also ich habe im moment so ziemlich das selbe Problem, da ich mir ein Bike aufbauen will und noch keine Federgabel habe.

Aber bei dem was ich hier bis jetz so über die Durolux gelesen habe scheint es ja doch immer mal nach einiger Zeit das eine oder andere Problem zu geben.

Also ich weiß im moment nicht für was ich mich entscheiden soll,
Totem oder Lyrik währen die Alternativen ....

Gruß sebb


----------



## shibby68 (5. Dezember 2013)

Kann man die Gabel eigentlich dauerhaft im abgesenkten Zustand fahren?


----------



## Fekl (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (6. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage: wie bekomme ich die TAD-Kartusche auf? Hab oben den Sprengring aufgemacht, der Kolben lässt sich aber nicht rausziehen.... Gibt es da einen Trick? 
Hab die 2012er RC2 Lux.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Dezember 2013)

Da ist nochmal wo ein Sprengring wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Predator_Jo (6. Dezember 2013)

Jup, wenn man den Kolben ein wenig rein drückt kann man einen dünnen Drahtring an der Innenseite der Kartusche sehen. Der muss natürlich auch noch raus, dann kann man die Hubstange samt Kolben raus ziehen.

Diesen Ring sieht man aber wirklich schlecht, ich hab auch einen Stunde vor dem Teil gesessen und mich schon fast für zu blöd gehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Predator_Jo (6. Dezember 2013)

_sebb_ schrieb:


> Aber bei dem was ich hier bis jetz so über die Durolux gelesen habe scheint es ja doch immer mal nach einiger Zeit das eine oder andere Problem zu geben.



Wenn Du mir jetzt sagen willst, dass es das bei anderen nicht gibt, dann...

Die Durolux wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser (leider auch teurer) und ist ne prima Gabel, die einiges weckstecken kann. Alles was kaputt geht kann man ganz einfach und vor allem selber zu günstigen Preisen reparieren.
Ja, die Gabel kann nicht mit den ausgefeilten Dämpfungsorgien der anderen Hersteller mithalten, aber für den Preis sollte man sich überlegen, ob die anderen Gabeln, die mindestens doppelt so viel kosten eben auch doppelt so gut federn... Und ich denke da wird das Eis schon ganz schön dünn. Ich würde sagen, sie ist eine spitzenmäßige Gabel für Enduroeinsteiger, Normalfahrer und Realisten, die wenig auf Marketinggeplapper geben.

Die Totem würde ich im Übrigen nicht als Alternative sehen, die wiegt einiges mehr. Lyrik soll eine bessere Dämfung haben und ist nicht soo viel teurer, gewichtsmäßig nehmen sich Lyrik und Durolux kaum was. Könnte man also drüber nachdenken. Fox gibt es auch mit 180mm... Ach ja, da wären wir aber schon beim dreifachen Preis der Durolux...


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (7. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem zweiten Sprengring, hatte schon echt an mir gezweifelt


----------



## _sebb_ (7. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn man die relativ einfach reparieren kann ist das ja auf jeden fall sehr positiv.

Ich denke mal ich werde mich zwischen durolux und lyrik entscheiden


----------



## makiman (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!
Hab seit paar Monaten auch eine TA-RC2 180 Durolux und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.
Einziges Probelm, mein Highspeedregler lässt sich nicht mehr drehen, nur Lowspeed. 
Daher meine Frage, wie kann ich das selber reparieren bzw. woran kann das liegen?
Und ich dachte mir, dass wenn ich die Gabel auseinander nehmen muss, ich auch gleich das Öl tauschen könnte, auf 2,5er hab bisher nur von älteren Modellen gehört, dass das sehr gute ergebnisse bringen kann. Mir scheint die Durolux bei meinem Gewicht (72Kg und ca. 4,5 bar) ein wenig unsensibel und meine Hoffnung wäre daher, dass es mit dem dünneren Öl besser werden könnte. Daher die Frage dazu, hat jemand damit Erfahrung und was wäre dazu notwendig? Schätze mal es wird nicht einfach funktionieren, dass ich das alte Öl raußnehm, messen wie viel und gleiche Menge(gleich verteilt) wieder einfülle vom neuen...?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

Gruß Maki


----------



## Predator_Jo (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ein Ölwechsel (also das in der Dämpfungskartusche) ist ziemlich einfach, und ja es funktioniert so wie du es beschrieben hast. Altes Öl raus, ein paar Mal mit dem Kolben pumpen (vorsicht Ölspritzer) und dann neues rein. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht nicht die Menge zu messen die drin war, was aber kein Problem ist... Neues Öl rein (am Besten etwas mehr) und zuschrauben und den Kolben auf und ab bewegen. Ist zu viel Öl drin, wirst du gleich merken, dass sich der Kolben nicht mehr ganz einfahren lässt, er schlägt quasi an. Dann einfach etwas Öl raus und wieder probieren... So lange bis sich der Kolben komplett bewegen lässt. Bei mir waren es am Ende ca 75ml Öl in der Dämpfungskartusche.

Ob das dann allerdings dein "Problem" mit dem Ansprechverhalten verbessert kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Hast Du schon auf Ölschmierung im Casting umgestellt?
Viel erfolg.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. Dezember 2013)

Abend Durolux-Gemeinde,

könnte mir einer sagen was das für eine Kartusche ist?





Nach Beschreibung müßte es ja eine RCA sein.
Aber wenn ich mir diese RCA hier anschaue dann sieht meine schon bisschen anders aus????

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...OLUX_Oeldaempferkartusche_RCA_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Dezember 2013)

Das dürfte die RC-Kartusche sein. Also ohne externe Verstellung der HSC. Gibt es meines Wissens nur in Kompletträdern wie z.B. dem ICB01.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (17. Dezember 2013)

Aha, deshalb hab ich die nirgends gefunden. Sollte ja hoffentlich kein Problem sein eine RC2 nachzurüsten. Danke


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2013)

So heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meiner Durolux gemacht. Sie läuft fast genau so Sahnig wie die Testgabel in Willingen auf dem Festival. Das ist ein sehr guter Anfang. Taucht nicht nennenswert weg im steilen Gelände und ist steif genug für mich. Richtiges Fahrwerkssetup testing war heute allerdings nicht möglich. Bei einigen Wurzelteppichen hatte ich meine liebe Müh auf dem Bock zu bleiben. Da gehen alle Energien in die Lebenserhaltungssysteme und die Sensoren werden quasi taub 




Am Ende waren alle Naß, dreckig und glücklich...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (22. Dezember 2013)

Ist das schon die neue Dämpfung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2013)

Nein das ist ne "alte" SF12 RC2. Also vermutlich nicht mal eine 2013er. Hab sie günstig bei go-cycles geschossen. Trotzdem kann sie mit meiner Sathllyrik durchaus mithalten, was die Sensibilität angeht. Wenn das Wetter es zulässt werde ich ein bisschen am Setup feilen und den optimalen SAG, High- und Low. und wat weiß ich noch alles suchen.


----------



## CrossX (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Zug Stufe an meiner RC2 wird langsam immer lauter. Kann man da was dran machen oder muss ich die Kartusche ein schicken?


----------



## endorphine (24. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wie ich bereits schon mal geschrieben habe, hatte ich bei meiner 2013er Durolux  zu geringen Sag (damals mit 45psi) und trotzdem war sie zu weich...

Die letzte Zeit bin ich mit 60psi gefahren und damit hat es ziemlich gut gepasst. Allerdings habe ich so "zu wenig" Federweg.




Die Position des Kabelbinders entspricht einer komplett eingefederten Gabel, bis zur Dichtung sind es "nur" 15cm.
Das "Problem" liegt wohl in der zu harten Negativfeder, ich kann die Gabel noch ungefähr den "fehlenden" auseinanderziehen. Wenn ich statt der 60psi ordentlich mehr Druck reinpumpe kommt die Gabel auch mehr raus.
Soweit alles erklärbar, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schon schade, ständig 1cm Federweg zu verschenken..

Hat jemand einen Tip? Weichere Federn gibt es wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Fekl (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum ihr alle so wenig Druck fahrt. Ist das ne TA oder ne normale? Was wiegst du? Ist die Gabel evtl. nicht richtig abgeschmiert? Ich wiege fahrfertig so ~ 75 kg und brauche für etwas mehr als 20% Sag ca 100 Psi. Vllt wäre das auch die Lösung für dein Problem?


----------



## endorphine (24. Dezember 2013)

Körpergewicht ja nach Jahreszeit  so 65-70kg
keine TA! ist eine Durolux RC mit 160mm (an einem ICB01)

Definiere richtig geschmiert
Die Federn sind gefettet, im Casting ist Bettbahnöl, in der Luftkammer ca. 10ml Getriebeöl
Losbrechmoment beanstandungsfrei...


----------



## Fekl (24. Dezember 2013)

Hm das klingt soweit gut (Fett an den Abstreifern wir jetzt nicht mehr sonen großen Unterschied machen). Kann gut sein, dass die non-TA Versionen weniger Luft brauchen - da kann ich leider keinen Vergleich liefern. Wie viel Sag hast du mit den 60 psi denn und bist du sicher, dass das Getriebeöl noch in der Luftkammer ist?


----------



## endorphine (24. Dezember 2013)

Äh, an den Abstreifern ist natürlich noch Fett (Silikonfett)... wie gesagt, an der Schmierung dürfte es nicht liegen.
Sag ist aktuell gemessen bei guten 3cm (plus natürlich den Zentimeter den ich die Gabel auseinanderziehen kann).
Bei 45psi hatte ich aber auch nicht wesentlich mehr Sag, weil sich dann die Gabel einfach mehr zusammenzieht.

Den Ölstand in der Luftkammer habe ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert, aber der Kolbenboden ist definitiv noch bedeckt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ihr solltet auch beachten dass die Druckmessungen voneinander abweichen können. Vielleicht bringts was den Lufkammerspacer zu verkleinern.


----------



## endorphine (24. Dezember 2013)

Die durchaus abweichende Messgenauigkeit der Manometer an den Pumpen kann ich bestätigen.

@Tabletop84 
nach meinem Verständnis würde ein kleinerer Luftkammerspacer eine geringere Progression erzeugen. Also Folge müsste ich mehr Druck fahre,n um bei gleicher Belastung keine durschschlagende Gabel zu erhalten. Hierdurch würde sich wiederum das "Zusammenziehen" verringern. Ob dann der Sag noch passt müsste man probieren..
Denkst du in die gleiche Richtung oder habe ich einen Denkfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (24. Dezember 2013)

Hm. Eigentlich hast du also grad 4cm Sag. Gibt es einen Druck jenseits der 60 psi, bei dem die Gabel voll ausgefahren ist und dann noch "echte" 3cm Sag hat? Wie ist da das Ansprechen? Abweichungen bei den Pumpen sind klar...aber nicht in den Dimensionen.


----------



## endorphine (25. Dezember 2013)

Für mich ist der Negativfederweg(SAG) die Differenz zwischen unbelastetem und statisch belastetem Federelement und das sind bei meiner Durolux 3cm bei 60psi. Klar kann ich die Gabel auseinanderziehen, aber im normalen Fahrbetrieb passiert das nicht.

Voll ausgefedert ist sie erst ab so guten 100psi, bei 70 psi habe ich schon nur noch ca. 2cm Sag.

Da es wohl keine anderen Federn gibt, muss ich mich damit abfinden. Bereitet eigentlich auch keine Probleme und ich kann auch noch auf 180mm umbauen um dann  real 170mm Federweg zu erreichen.


----------



## MO_Thor (26. Dezember 2013)

Fekl schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass die non-TA Versionen weniger Luft brauchen - da kann ich leider keinen Vergleich liefern


Ich - rund 100kg fahrfertig - fahre ne SF10 RCA mit etwa 40psi, was rund 35mm SAG ergibt. So gesehen könnte deine These stimmen.

@endorphine : hast du mal die Gabel mit dem Maximaldruck befüllt und sie n paar Mal im Stand (!) durchgefedert? Damit gleicht sich der Druck von Negativ- und Positivkammer an; das gleiche Spiel machst du, wenn du die Gabel wieder auf deinen Wunschdruck gebracht hast. 
Als ich meine Gabel bekam, war sie nicht befüllt. Hab ich nur ganz normal Luft reingepumpt, kam sie zwar raus, zog sich aber langsam zusammen auf etwa 10cm Federweg. Federt man dann wie oben beschrieben n paarmal ein, füllt sich auch die Negativkammer.


----------



## endorphine (26. Dezember 2013)

UFF nur 40psi bei 100kg, dagegen fahre ich ja noch richtig viel  Druck...

@MO_Thor
Bei Maximaldruck 150psi (afaik) ist bei mir nichts mehr mit durchfedern... da drücke ich die nur ein paar Zentimeter zusammen!
Wie ich verstanden habe, hat meine Durolux keine Negativkammer, sondern Negativfedern (weswegen sie sich zusammenzieht). Wie das früheren Modelljahren war weiss ich nicht aber nicht. Auf jeden Fall gab es mal Versionen mit mehr Luftkammern...

Das Zusammenziehen hatte ich auch zweimal in erheblichem Maß, die Positivkammer war undicht und hat  sich ins Casting entleert. Da entstand quasi auch eine Negativkammer.


----------



## derAndre (28. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich das verstehe, sollte sie beides haben: negativluftkammer plus Stahlfeder. Das hat sich nicht verändert.


----------



## endorphine (28. Dezember 2013)

Bei der TAD ist mir das klar, aber bei der "normalen" RC?
Ich habe da nichts gefunden was als Negativkammer agieren könnte, ausser natürlich das komplette Casting...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. Dezember 2013)

Auch das stimmt soweit ich das verstanden habe. Ohne TAD gibt es keine Kartusche. Da fungiert das Casting als als Zylinder. Deswegen ist die auch nicht viel leichter als die TAD weil hierbei das Casting nicht konifiziert sein kann und dadurch das die Kammern so "groß" sind, ist Kennlinie linearer mit weniger Endprogession.

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage. Bei meiner kommt es am Ende des Negativfederwegs zum einem metallischen "klong". Also wenn ich das Vorderrad komplett entlaste - für einen Wheely, Manual o.ä. - klingt es wie ein kleiner Druchschlag, nur eben in die gegenüberliegende Richtung. Habt Ihr das auch? Ist das normal oder fehlt ein Endanschlagsgummi?


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich verwirrt, daher hier die plumpe Frage: In die RC2 Kartusche bei einer Durolux 2013 kommen 72 ml w10, korrekt? Ist hierbei wichtig ob es unter oder über den Shimstack in der Mitte kommt, oder gleicht sich das eh selbst aus? Kommt in die Luftkartusche Öl und in die Standrohre? Ist das bei dem Modell schon standardmäßig so, oder von manchen der Eigenbau einer Ölschmierung? Und ist das bei er Luftkartusche nur das verkleinern der Luftkammer mit dem Öl, oder gehört da nun welches rein? Ihr seht, ich bin verwirrt, danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Predator_Jo (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
hast Du deine Gabel komplett zerlegt oder warum willst Du alle Öle und Schmierungen ersetzen?

Ich habe 2,5w in der RC2 Kartusche verwendet, und es fühlt sich an wie ab Werk. Soll heißen, mit 10w wird der Verstellbereich ziemlich in Richtung langsam verschoben, so dass die Gabel eventuell in der schnellsten Einstellung immernoch zu langsam ist. Die Menge passt halbwegs. Wo Du das Öl hinfüllst ist egal, das verteilt sich dann schon.
In die Luftkartusche kommt eigentlich kein Öl, manche tun dies aber um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Öl nicht in der Kartusche bleibt, sondern ins Casting wandert. Das ist an sich auch nicht weiter schlimm, nur ist der Effekt mit Öl in der Kartusche vergänglich und spült eventuell auch mehr Fett mit raus als gut ist (reine Vermutung).
Öl im Casting ist dagegen schon fast Pflicht und verbessert die Gabel deutlich. Dies ist ab Werk nicht der Fall, einfach weil Suntour nicht das Patent für ein offenes Ölbad hat. Einfach Gabel unten aufschauben, Casting abziehen, innen sauber machen, drauf stecken, Öl rein und wieder zu schrauben. Ach ja, außerhalb der Dämpferkartusche verwendet man irgend ein Motoröl, 5w 40 zum Beispiel.

Ich hoffe die Verwirrung nimmt langsam ab...


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, habe sie zerlegt, da die Verstellmöglichkeiten wenig Wirkung zeigten. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, damit kriege ich es hin. Hast du noch was zur Ölmenge im Casting zur Schmierung?


----------



## Fekl (5. Januar 2014)

15-20 ml pro Seite tun ihren Dienst.


----------



## endorphine (6. Januar 2014)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> In die Luftkartusche kommt eigentlich kein Öl, manche tun dies aber um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Öl nicht in der Kartusche bleibt, sondern ins Casting wandert. Das ist an sich auch nicht weiter schlimm, nur ist der Effekt mit Öl in der Kartusche vergänglich und spült eventuell auch mehr Fett mit raus als gut ist (reine Vermutung).



Ich hatte nachdem bei meiner Durolux die Luftkammer undicht war mit Suntour DE Kontakt aufgenommen und dort wurde mir empfohlen 8ml Getrieböl zu füllen. Getriebeöl wegen der hohen Viskosität wdurch das "durchsacken" in Richtung Casting vermindert werden soll.
Im Ausliefrungszustand war bei mir aber auch kein ÖL drin!


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2014)

als weitere meldung zum luftdruck:
ich (~67kg) fahr bei bei meiner 12er rc2 ta durolux (180er dauerhaft abgesenkt auf 160mm) aktuell ca.110psi bei einem sag von 33mm(~20%) im stehen! hsc 4 klicks, lsc 3 klicks.
zu wenig progression kann ich nicht feststellen. das ansprechen ist sehr sahnig.


----------



## Fekl (17. Januar 2014)

Endlich jemand der auch so viel Druck drauf hat. Dann stimmt die Theorie zur TA wohl - braucht mehr Druck.


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2014)

ja, das denk ich auch! kann sein, dass die neue ta kartusche anders ist, als die alte tad und mehr luft benötigt. die non ta version ist ganz anders aufgebaut, da wird der luftdruck ohnehin ein anderer sein.


----------



## Fekl (17. Januar 2014)

Meine war ursprünglich mal ne TAD und ich fahre ja auch 100 PSI für etwas mehr als 20% Sag bei 75 Kg. Hat sich anscheinend nicht viel geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2014)

rein interesse halber- hat sich schon wer überlegt ob man die zugstufe um eine shim basierte erweitern könnte?


----------



## Asko (19. Januar 2014)

Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse um seine Durolux servicen zu lassen?

Hab mich bisher nur an einen Ölwechsel an meiner alten Domain RC getraut und nicht sicher ob ich das bei der Durolux auch hinbekomm.
Für das RockShox Zeugs gibts halt tonnenweise Anleitungen...
Bei der Durolux siehts da leider nicht so gut aus, oder hab ich es bisher nur nicht gefunden?


----------



## derAndre (20. Januar 2014)

Gibt ein paar Videos die das gut zeigen bei yt. Man muss ein bisschen über die Schräge darreichungsforms hinwegsehen aber sonst alles ordentlich erklärt. Scheint, zumindest in der Theorie sehr einfach!


----------



## Tephan (7. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Fett und Öl für die Durolux empfehlen? Da ich demnächst meine neue Druckstufe bekommen müsste (die alte hat wohl den Geist aufgegeben) wollte ich der Gabel bei der Gelegenheit gleich auch noch ein bisschen Pflege zukommen lassen.
Mir wurde gesagt und das steht hier ja auch öfters, dass es die Preformance wohl sehr verbessert, wenn mann je ein wenig (10-15ml) Öl (W15 ? ) in die Unterrohre gießt und die Dichtungen oben gut einfettet. Nun würde mich interessieren welches Öl und Fett ihr mir empfehlen würdet, da ich in diesem Bereich absolut keine Ahnung habe!
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Predator_Jo (7. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber nur eine Seite vorher:

2012 Durolux

Fett nimmst das was du grad da hast... Man kann sicherlich auch irgendwelches spezielles Fett verwenden (Judy Butter), aber ob sich die Anschaffung für zwei Dichtungen jetzt lohnt muss man selbst wissen.


----------



## paulp13 (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
hat von euch schonmal jemand versucht den Schaft der Durolux zu wechseln? Ist der gepresst oder geschraubt? Ich frage, weil ich die Gabel für einen anderen Rahmen benötige. Deshalb brauch ich einen längeren Schaft.


----------



## Predator_Jo (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

in heutigen Federgabeln sind die Schäfte zumeist verpresst und lassen sich gar nicht oder nur mit extrem großen Aufwand wechseln.

Ist dein Schaft zu kurz wirst Du um die Anschaffung einer neuen Standrohreinheit nicht herum kommen. Frag mal bei GoCycle an, normalerweise reißen Suntour Ersatzteile nicht unbedingt ein mega Loch in die Haushaltskasse. Ansonsten wird man im Bikemarkt ab und zu mal fündig.


----------



## paulp13 (18. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd mal bei gocycle nachfragen.


----------



## ppmnml (20. März 2014)

Moin, 
den normalen Schmierstoff-Service macht man bei der Durolux ganz "normal" oder? 
- Luft ablassen 
- Schrauben am Casting lockern und mit nem Hammer raufschlagen
- Schrauben komplett lösen 
-> Casting abziehen -> Fetten und schmieren 

Hab ein 2013er Modell, aber es sollte bei allen Baujahren gleich sein?! denk ich mal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. März 2014)

Da gibt es ein sehr gutes, wenn auch ein wenig stranges, Video zu. Musste mal googln


----------



## ppmnml (21. März 2014)

Danke! Ich glaub ich habs gefunden (auf Pinbike), allerdings wird da nur die Dämpferkartusch geserviced! 
Mich interessiert, ob ich die Durolux so schmieren kann, wie ich es von Rock Shox kenne. Motoröl ins Csting und ein wenig Fett+Öl an die Staubabstreifer...


----------



## derAndre (22. März 2014)

Die Videos die ich meine sind von einen durchgeknllten Amerikaner und der Serviced beide Seiten Dämpfer und Feder in je einem Video.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2014)

MAche gerade den ersten Service nach einer kompletten Saison plus etwas Winteraction. Komischerweise kam aus der Dämpfungsseite aus dem Casting nur 1 Tropfen Motoröl und auf der anderen so viel wie ich mir etwa vorgestellt hatte heraus. Lief links jetzt nicht trocken aber seltsam. Habe kein einseitiges Siffen festgestellt. Wohl unsauber befüllt anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären.

Dann noch grad bemerkt dass die Luftkartusche lose ist. 0_0

Ansonsten läuft die Gabel einwandfrei! Fahr jetzt mit recht viel Druck für mein Gewicht, keine HSC und medium LSC, Rebound bis 4-5 Klicks zu. Steht super im Federweg, tauchti nicht weg und hier auf dem Bikepark-ähnlichen Hometrail nutze ich auch fast den kompletten Fw. Echt eine Super-eine-für-alles-Gabel für das Geld!


----------



## miriquidi-biker (28. März 2014)

Hi Durolux Gemeinde,

habe an meinem icb 01 eine Durolux RC. Leider macht mir die Gabel nicht so viel Freude :-(
Ich habe sie schon getunt Öl im Casting, Öl in der Luftkammer und dünneres öl in der Dämpfungskartusche...... aber das Ansprechverhalten ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut. Meine Überlegung wäre, bevor ich mir gleich ne neue Gabel kaufe erst mal eine andere Kartusche auszuprobieren. Habt ihr eine Idee was für eine Kartusche kompatibel ist und ob die auch wesentlich besser funktioniert als die RC. Bezugsquelle wäre auch nicht schlecht zu wissen.


----------



## Fekl (28. März 2014)

Go-Cycle hat so ziemlich alles zur Durolux. Da kriegst du auch ne aktuelle '14er RC2 Kartusche. Allerdings sollte das nichts mit dem Ansprechen zu tun haben. Bau sie doch vorher mal aus einander, mach alles ordentlich sauber und schmier sie gut ab (10ml Motoröl/Getriebeöl in die Luftkammer und selbiges in jedes Tauchrohr, außerdem Fett innen auf die Abstreifer). Dann sollte sie so ziemlich kein Losbrechmoment haben. Wenn dir dann die Dämpfung nicht ausreicht, kannst du über ne RC2 Kartusche nachdenken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (28. März 2014)

So hab jetzt mal das casting unten aufgeschraubt und siehe da ordentlich Druck drinnen! Würde mal sagen Luftkammer undicht, das erklärt auch die miese performance. Hab jetzt mal 100 psi beaufschlagt mal sehen was morgen noch da ist...... vielleicht lag es auch nur daran das ich das Bike eine Nacht auf dem Lenker stehen hatte und das Getriebeöl in der Luftkammer den Luftkolben nicht mehr abgedichtet hat.


----------



## Fekl (29. März 2014)

Eigentlich sollte das auch ohne Getriebeöl dicht sein...da wirst du wohl die entsprechende Dichtung tauschen müssen. Beim Einbau dann etwas Fett dran und 10ml Getriebeöl rein damit es nicht mehr trocken läuft, dann sollte das nächstes mal länger halten


----------



## endorphine (30. März 2014)

Genau das Problem der "leicht" undichten Luftkammer hatte ich bei meiner 13er Durolux auch. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war sie vielleicht 20h alt also quasi neu und  auch nur bei härterer Belastung. Bei mir half bisher das angesprochene Getriebeöl.
Ansprechverhalten war tadellos, nur die Kennlinie war durch den Druck im Casting etwas doof.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulp13 (31. März 2014)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mal über ein Problem berichten über welches ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.
Ich hab eine 2012er TAD 140-180. Während der Fahrt geht die Gabel aus der 140mm Absenkung langsam aber stetig wieder raus in die 180mm. Ausserdem habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe, die Gabel auch in den ganzen Federweg "rausfällt". Bei Suntour sagt man mir, dass es sein kann das die TAD Kartusche innen dreckig ist oder zu wenig schmiert und das Ventil das für die Absenkung zuständig ist nicht richtig schließt. Da ich die Gabel nun in ein anderes Bike einbauen werde und die Kartusche auf 120-160 umbauen wollte hab ich die Kartusche komplett geöffnet. Ein Bild von der Kartusche habe ich hinzugefügt. Ich hab nun alles gesäubert und frage mich nun was ich tatsächlich fetten oder vielleicht auch ölen soll. Oder ob das Problem wirklich damit zu tun hat. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch die Problematik auch schon mal gehabt.

Gruss paulp13


----------



## Predator_Jo (1. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem schon in beiden Richtungen. Einmal, dass die Gabel sich selbst absenkte und einmal, dass wie bei Dir beschrieben die Gabel immer selbst auf den kompletten Federweg ausfuhr.

Den Grund für das selbsttätige Absenken habe ich nie gefunden, einfach nur zerlegt, gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut... Problem solved!

Das wieder ausfahren habe ich auf die Empfindlichkeit des Ventils zurückführen können. Zum Absenken der Gabel muss man den kleinen Stift oben ziemlich weit reindrücken, damit die Gabel sich absenkt. Zum Ausfahren jedoch reicht ein minimaler Druck auf diesen Stift und die Gabel kommt wieder raus. Wenn jetzt die Mechanik oben (ob Knopf oder Hebel) immer leichten Druck auf diesen Stift ausübt, dann bleibt die Gabel nicht im abgesenkten Modus.
Ich selbst habe für den Moment eine Art Workaround, indem ich den Button nach Betätigung wieder etwas raus ziehe, so dass er den Stift nicht mehr berühren kann. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nervt nur etwas, ich werde daher versuchen demnächst, wenn der Service ansteht mit dem Ventil zu spielen, mal sehen ob ich die Empfindlichkeit verringern kann.

Zu der Frage, was gefettet bzw. geölt werden sollte: Alles was die Wand der Kartusche berührt muss gut gefettet werden. Also die Oringe und vor allem der Kolben am unteren Teil der Hubstange (dort sitzt auch das TAD Ventil). Öl brauchts eigentlich nicht in der Kartusche, manche tun dies aber trotzdem um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern. Dazu gibt es auch schon einige Hinweise hier im Thread.


----------



## paulp13 (1. April 2014)

super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info. Ich werde dann die Tage nochmal alles ordentlich fetten und zusammenbauen. Hoffe danach funktioniert wieder alles. Thanx.


----------



## arghlol (7. April 2014)

endorphine schrieb:


> Genau das Problem der "leicht" undichten Luftkammer hatte ich bei meiner 13er Durolux auch. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war sie vielleicht 20h alt also quasi neu und  auch nur bei härterer Belastung. Bei mir half bisher das angesprochene Getriebeöl.
> Ansprechverhalten war tadellos, nur die Kennlinie war durch den Druck im Casting etwas doof.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


Meine 13er Durolux hatte ebenfalls das Problem, aber selbst mit W85 Getriebeöl habe ich es nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Ich habe sie dann mal auseinander gebaut und die Dichtung am Kolben gereinigt und gefettet, sowie eine Mischung aus Fett und dem Getriebeöl in die Luftkammer gegeben.
Ich habe erst eine Ausfahrt seitdem unternommen, aber da ist schonmal keine Luft ins Casting gewandert. Ich hoffe, ich habe da erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## belgiummtb (9. Mai 2014)

hi,

kann mir jemand die massen und material für nen spacer beschreiben, also wie der durchmesser aussen ist und innen?
vielen dank


----------



## paulp13 (11. Juni 2014)

Meine Durolux macht seit kurzem komische Geräusche beim Ausfedern. In meinem Profil findet ihr ein Video davon. Kann mir jemand sagen woher das Schmatzen kommt? Kennt das jemand und hat eine Tip was man dagegen tun kann?

Gruß paulp13


----------



## paulp13 (15. Juni 2014)

So, Problem solved. Es lag wohl an der Druck- bzw. Zugstufe. Da ich sowieso von 2,5er auf was höheres umsteigen wollte, hab ich nun 10er Gabelöl verwendet. Das Schmatzen ist weg. Ich denke aber nicht das es am Öl selbst gelegen hat, sondern an der Menge. Bei dem 2,5er konnte ich den Kolben an der Kartusche ein Stück ohne Widerstand reindrücken. Demnach war zu wenig Öl drin. Den Kolben kann ich nun konstant komplett reindrücken. Ich denke das das Problem also daher rührte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (15. Juni 2014)

wie viel hast du rein gemacht?


----------



## paulp13 (15. Juni 2014)

Genau kann ich es nicht sagen. Ich hab von den 75ml wieder ca. 10ml rausgenommen. Die Menge kannst du aber genau bestimmen, indem du das Öl einfüllst und die Kartusche wieder zuschraubst. Druckstufe und Zugstufe ganz aufdrehen. Der Kolben muss sich konstant komplett eindrücken lassen. Geht er nicht ganz rein, ist zuviel Öl drin, geht er ein Stück ohne Widerstand rein, ist zuwenig drin.


----------



## Fekl (25. Juni 2014)

So in meinem neuen Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel (64° ggü 66,5° vorher) brauch ich nur noch 60 PSI in der TAD Kartusche für ~26% Sag. Der LW und die Lastverteilung auf dem Rad haben also auch einen ordentlichen Einfluss auf den Druck. Sind immerhin fast 20 PSI weniger als zuletzt mit dem alten Rahmen..
Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden was da manchmal so fies knackt beim Bremsen oder Vorderrad fallen lassen (Krone?!).


----------



## ppmnml (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem! Ich dachte, dass es evtl. die kartusche sein könnte?! 
Wenn es wirklich die Krone sein sollte (was ich nicht hoffe), kann man das beheben? Vllt Loctide reinlaufen lassen..


----------



## paulp13 (25. Juni 2014)

Ist das Knacken auch beim einfedern im Stand?


----------



## ppmnml (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das Vorderrad im Stand "fallen lasse" dann ja. So beim normalen einfedern hab ichs noch nicht bemerkt..


----------



## paulp13 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt auf das Problem mit den Shims bzw. Druckstufe getippt. Wird auch hier im Forum beschrieben. Aber dann sollte es auch beim Einfedern im Stand knacken. Es kann natürlich auch am zu flachen Lenkwinkel liegen. Was aber eigentlich nicht sein dürfte.


----------



## ppmnml (25. Juni 2014)

Welches Problem ist das (damit ich weiß wonach ich suchen muss)?


----------



## Fekl (25. Juni 2014)

Meine RC2 Kartusche kam grad neu von Gocycle. Rad vorwärts schieben und dann bremsen -> knaaack. Rad rückwärts schieben und dann bremsen -> knaaack. In beide Richtungen...denke es ist der Schaft in der Krone?! Man merkt es manchmal sogar am Lenkerende...als ob sich etwas setzt. Das geht durch den ganzen Rahmen und ist manchmal echt laut! Als die Gabel neu war, hatte ich kein Knacken. Links scheint sie auch minimal Buchsenspiel zu haben. Das sollte aber nicht zu Knacken führen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (25. Juni 2014)

wenn du alte Buchsen hast, sprich von vor2011 sind diese sehr anfällig und Kommentar unangenehme Geräusche verursachen. ob es jetzt ein knacken ist weiß ich nicht genau, ist sehr subjektiv. wenn du noch Garantie hast, ab damit zu go cycle kriegst du aktuelle Buchsen rein und sie ist wieder tip top"


----------



## Fekl (25. Juni 2014)

Nää das Spiel war von Anfang an da, ist aber nicht größer geworden. Das Knacken ist relativ neu und ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen wie die Buchsen das verursachen sollten. Sehen oberflächlich auch noch sehr gut aus. Es ist definitiv ein Knacken, genau wie die Krone meiner alten Totem und man spürt manchmal, dass sich da was setzt. Hab die TAD und RC2 Kartusche jetzt nochmal richtig ordentlich fest geschraubt in der Krone -> das wars auch nicht.


----------



## ppmnml (26. Juni 2014)

Wie löse ich die Stellräder der RC2 Kartusche? Einfach runter hebeln wie den TAD-Knopf?!


----------



## paulp13 (26. Juni 2014)

Ja, einfach runterhebeln. Aber Vorsicht, das kleine silberne kannst du nicht runterhebeln. Das sitzt in dem blauen. Also nur am blauen hebeln.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2014)

Das Knacken musst du halt isolieren. KArtuschen nacheinander aus und dann siehst du schon woher es kommt...


----------



## Fekl (26. Juni 2014)

Naja, ohne eingeschraubte Luftkartusche sackt die Gabel zusammen, da ist nichts mehr mit Testen.. Da es beim vor und zurück Schieben+Bremsen kommt, kann es eigentlich nur die Verbindung Standrohre-Krone oder Schaft-Krone sein. Dafür spricht auch das Gefühl, dass sich etwas setzt! Aber vllt kann *ppmnml* ja auch mal testen und dazu was beitragen 

Edit:

Rad auf den Kopf stellen -> Fuß auf den Lenker und am Ausfallende ziehen/drücken -> Knack  Kommt definitiv aus dem Kronenbereich...Vermute fast, dass es wirklich die Standrohrpassungen sind. Hm da wird man wohl nichts machen können 

Edit2:

Noch deutlicher und einfacher zu reproduzieren. Vor das Rad stellen, Vorderrad zwischen den Beinen einklemmmen und dann nach links/rechts lenken. Durch die Verwindung knackt die Gabel sofort -> müssen die Standrohre in der Krone sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ppmnml (26. Juni 2014)

Also bei leichtem bremsen knackt bei mir nichts. Bei mir karzt es, wie gesagt, bei etwas heftigeren Einfedern (Stoppie) oder wenn ich das Vorderrad während der Fahrt nach oben ziehe und auf den Boden "schlage". 

Allerdings ist mir vorher aufgefallen, dass es auch knackst, wenn ich die Gabel an den Ausfallenden nach hinten/vorne ziehe.... Es ist also gut möglich, dass es bei mir auch von der Krone kommt. 
Ich bau die Gabel in den nächsten Tagen auseinander und Fette die ganzen Verschraubungen, vllt. hab ich ja Glück...


----------



## Fekl (27. Juni 2014)

Ist bestimmt das gleiche  Bei mir wurde es auch doller. Wenn man die Gabel nur für AM Touren nutzt, wird das vllt garnicht auftreten. Fährt man viel ruppiges Zeug, kommt das wahrsch. schneller. Was solls, ich lass es knacken


----------



## ppmnml (27. Juni 2014)

Was hältst du davon Loctide in den Spalt zwischen Krone und Schaft laufen zu lassen (von unten)?


----------



## Fekl (27. Juni 2014)

Es sind imho die Standrohrpassungen und ich glaube der Spalt ist zu eng. Da wird nichts rein laufen. Kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. Denke man wird damit leben müssen oder halt die komplette obere Einheit tauschen.


----------



## endorphine (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn hier im allgemeinen von leichten Undichtigkeiten gesprochen wird, ist dann so was wie im oberen Bild gemeint?

Entstanden frisch nach einem selbst gemachten Service und anschließend ca. 30…40 km und 1000hm.
Achja, an einer Öl geschmierten durolux RC von 2013

In der Luftkammer habe ich jetzt ein Gemisch aus Fett und Getriebeöl, da sich pures Öl immer samt etwas Luft  mit der Zeit ins Casting  verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Fekl (19. Juli 2014)

Ungefähr so sah meine auch immer nach härterem Gebrauch aus. Du brauchst mehr Dreck, dann wird das Gemisch fester


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juli 2014)

Komisch das hatte ich nie. Wieviel Öl kippt ihr denn da rein?


----------



## endorphine (19. Juli 2014)

Beim letzten Service habe sich gute 10ml Bettbahnöl in jedes Seite gegeben.
Zusätzlich eine gute Portion Fett unterhalb der Dichtungen. Zusätzliche O-Ringe habe ich nicht eingebaut.

Von der Konsistenz der ausgetretenen Masse her, würde ich auf einen großen Anteil des Fetts schließen.. zugegeben war es am Tag der Aufnahme recht warm..


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juli 2014)

Seid ihr die Gabeln von Anfang an mit Ölschmierung gefahren? Könnte sein dass die Dichtungen darunter leiden wenn man sie längerre Zeit zu "trocken" fährt...


----------



## endorphine (14. August 2014)

Bei mir hat leider Mr. Murphy zugeschlagen!
Endlich Bike Urlaub mit dem Enduro in Saalbach..OK bescheidenes Wetter...
Dritte Abfahrt ... Irgendetwas fängt im vorderen Bereich an zu klappern.
Mist...
Angehalten nach geschaut und erstmal nix gesehen.
Bei der weiteren Fahrt wurde es aber recht schnell deutlich!
Dämpfung komplett weg! Das klappern ist das Anschlag Geräusch  beim Ausfedern. Einstellrad für die Druckstufe dreht locker durch.

Ich habe mich tierisch gefreut..das war es dann wohl mit diesem Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. August 2014)

Muss nicht sein. Bau mal die Kartusche aus, vermutlich ist die Verschraubung aufgegangen. Sofern du sie nicht zerhakt hast kannst du sie einfach mit etwas Dämpfungsöl und mittelfester Schraubensicherung wieder klarmachen.


----------



## endorphine (14. August 2014)

Daheim hätte ich das Ding schon zerlegt. Im Urlaub fehlen mir leider die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. August 2014)

Da wird es doch wohl einen Bikeladen geben!? Die Verleiher lassen einen oft auch Werkzeug benutzen.


----------



## endorphine (14. August 2014)

Nummer 1 macht gar nichts an Federelementen

Nummer 2 tippte auf defekte Kartusche, macht aber nur RS und FOX
Selbst schrauben ist nicht...
Ersatzteile hätte man eh nicht da..

Danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr im Regen rum zu fahren


----------



## derAndre (16. August 2014)

Also ich hatte den gleichen Effekt in Les 2 Alpes. Ein Blick in die Dämpfungseite: Kartusche aufgegangen in der Mitte. Also unbedingt nicht weiterfahren und rein gucken. Ich habe mir Werkzeug in einem Shop geliehen und bei denen gleich neues Öl bekommen/gekauft. Beim zumachen eventuell Loctide verwenden!


----------



## endorphine (18. August 2014)

Es war nicht die mittlere Verschraubung... es war die obere.. Folgeschäden vorhanden..

Kontakt mit Suntour war absolut vorbildlich! Schnell, direkt und informativ, die Gabel ist schon auf dem Weg zur Reparatur...


----------



## Fekl (18. August 2014)

Vermutlich das, was meine 2 Kartuschen auch schon hatten. Irgendwie scheinen die nicht allzu haltbar zu sein. Dafür haben die aber einen top Service, beste Herstellererfahrung überhaupt bis jetzt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2014)

Das ist allerdings komisch. Die Gewinde waren bei mir original fest zugeknallt. NAchdem ich das Dämpfungsöl ein paarmal gewechselt hatte ging meine in der Mitte auf. Habs aber am schleichenden Dämpfungsverlust bemerkt. Mit Loctite hält es aber. Da waren wohl welche in der Montage zu nachlässsig...


----------



## derAndre (21. August 2014)

Bei mir waren beide sehr fest zu. Da ich anderes Öl brauchte habe ich die Obere geöffnet. Das hat bisher gehalten ohne Loctide. Die Mitte hab ich gar nicht aufbekommen habe als ich es versucht hab. Keine Chance. Auf dem Trail ist sie dann aufgegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (26. August 2014)

Die RC2 Kartusche lässt sich doch normalerweise komplett ohne Widerstand per Hand komprimieren lassen?! Wenn ja, ist meine nach nur 2 Tagen Bikepark (paar Sprünge und Parkautobahn) schon wieder kaputsch.


----------



## derAndre (26. August 2014)

Ohne Widerstand würde ich so nicht sagen. Du musst das Öl ja durch die kleine Öffnung drücken. Das macht die Dämpfung doch aus. Zum Ende hin wird es noch etwas etwas schwerer.


----------



## Fekl (27. August 2014)

Aber man bekommt die Kolbenstange doch eigentlich per Hand komplett rein geschoben?! Ich schaff die letzten 2-3cm nicht bzw evtl nur mit extremem Kraftaufwand. Ist diese hohe Progression der Kartusche normal? Kriege die Gabel auch mit leerer Luftkartusche nicht komplett komprimiert.. Ausgelaufenes Öl konnte ich jetzt erstmal nicht feststellen, aber vllt hat sie ja Luft gezogen?! Vllt hat sie ja grad jmd auseinander und kann mal kurz testen oder sich noch dran erinnern.


----------



## derAndre (27. August 2014)

Die letzten zwei bis drei cm gehen bei mir auch schwer.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2014)

Das hängt vom Füllstand ab. Ich glaub Original waren bei mir knapp 70ml Öl drin und damit konnte ich die Gabel leicht per Hand komprimieren. Wenn man die Kartusche aber randvoll macht dann sind die letzten 3-4cm schwer progressiv. Ist für schwere/aggresive Fahrer zu empfehlen.


----------



## Fekl (27. August 2014)

Cool dann ist ja vllt doch alles ok. Meine 1. lies sich per Hand komplett komprimieren. Dann scheint die neue ja genau richtig zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derkleinepilie (18. Dezember 2014)

ich hab da ein Problem mit der SF12 RC2 TAD
Die Zugstufe ist ewig langsam, es gibt zwar eine deutliche Veränderung wenn ich am Knopf drehen, aber selbst ganz offen "schleicht" sie nur raus. 
Hab sie komplett zerlegt und bin sogar runter auf 2,5er Öl , keine wirkliche Verbesserung.
Nach 3 Tagen stehen ist es jetzt sogar nochmal merklich schwerer/träger geworden (Druck- und Zugstufe)

gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung wo auch die Kartuschen zerlegt sind?
Oder allgmein mal eine Anleitung in der genaue Daten stehen?

Das da 70ml Öl reinkommen hab ich auch nur hier gefunden, aber keine Angabe seitens Suntour....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2014)

Meine TAD sinkt ein, seit ich etwas Öl zur Volumenreduzierung in die TAD-Kartusche gefüllt habe.

Was kann ich tun?

Danke für Ideen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (19. Dezember 2014)

derkleinepilie schrieb:


> Hab sie komplett zerlegt und bin sogar runter auf 2,5er Öl , [...]
> 
> gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung wo auch die Kartuschen zerlegt sind?
> Oder allgmein mal eine Anleitung in der genaue Daten stehen?



Das widerspricht sich irgendwie...
Wenn Du in der Dämpfung das Öl ersetzt hast, dann musst Du die Kartusche schon offen gehabt haben. Was wiegst Du denn, bzw. mit wie viel Druck fährst Du die Gabel?

Ich glaube eine Explosionszeichnung der Kartuschen wird es nicht offiziell geben. Dann würde ja jeder sofort sehen wie das Teil funktioniert. So muss sich der Interessierte zumindest mal ne Gabel kaufen um sie zerlegen zu können.


----------



## Predator_Jo (19. Dezember 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Meine TAD sinkt ein, seit ich etwas Öl zur Volumenreduzierung in die TAD-Kartusche gefüllt habe.
> 
> Was kann ich tun?
> 
> Danke für Ideen.



Wieweit hattest Du die TAD Kartusche denn zerlegt, zum Öl einfüllen? Ich hatte das Phänomen auch einmal, ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Ich habe damals die Gabel/Kartusche komplett zerlegt, alles schön sauber gemacht neu gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Danach funktionierte die Gabel wie gewohnt. Der TAD Mechanismus ist relativ empfindlich, schon ein wenig schief sitzende Dichtungen können hier die Funktion beeinträchtigen. Fährt sie denn auch wieder aus, wenn Du das Rad entlastest? Wenn ja, dann könnte das Ventil in der Kartusche nicht mehr richtig schließen. 
Die Konstruktion ist zwar empfindlich aber sehr einfach aufgebaut, normalerweise geht da nichts kaputt.


----------



## derkleinepilie (19. Dezember 2014)

naja, ich hab sie genauso zusammen gebaut wie auseinander, was nicht heißt dass das richtig ist,
der vorgänger hat auch bei der hope nabe einen fehler gemacht...

wiege 75kg und fahr mit 50psi
hier aber das selbe problem wie mit dem öl, wo finde ich angaben dafür?
ich kenn nur die max 150psi vorgabe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2014)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Wieweit hattest Du die TAD Kartusche denn zerlegt, zum Öl einfüllen? Ich hatte das Phänomen auch einmal, ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Ich habe damals die Gabel/Kartusche komplett zerlegt, alles schön sauber gemacht neu gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Danach funktionierte die Gabel wie gewohnt. Der TAD Mechanismus ist relativ empfindlich, schon ein wenig schief sitzende Dichtungen können hier die Funktion beeinträchtigen. Fährt sie denn auch wieder aus, wenn Du das Rad entlastest? Wenn ja, dann könnte das Ventil in der Kartusche nicht mehr richtig schließen.
> Die Konstruktion ist zwar empfindlich aber sehr einfach aufgebaut, normalerweise geht da nichts kaputt.



Danke für dein Feedback. Ich habe die Gabel gar nicht auseinandergebaut, sondern das Öl über das Ventil eingefüllt.

Du denkst also, ich soll die Gabel aufmachen, saubermachen und dann sollte die Gabel wieder funktionieren?

Mein Gedanke, warum ich das Öl eingefüllt habe war, dass die dadurch das Volumen der Luftkammer verringern wollte um damit die Gabel progressiver zu machen. Leider habe ich auf der Dämpferseite eine RCA-Kartusche, mit der die Gabel immer unsensibler wird, je weiter ich die Gabel zu drehe.


----------



## Predator_Jo (19. Dezember 2014)

Ok, erst der eine, dann der andere...

@derkleinepille:
Ich selbst verwende ein 2,5er Dämpfungsöl in der Kartusche und ich kann die Zugstufe der Gabel (bei passendem Druck für 85kg Lebendgewicht) von zu schnell bis zu langsam verstellen. Für Dich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder in der Dämpfungkartusche ist irgendwas faul, oder das 2,5er Öl, was Du in die Kartusche gefüllt hast war eben kein 2,5er Öl. Hier im Forum gab es mal eine Liste mit den verschiedenen Ölen, aus der ersichtlich war, dass 2,5 nicht unbedingt 2,5 sein muss. Kann natürlich sein, dass Du ein Öl erwischt hast, dass eben doch etwas dickflüssiger ist, dann kommt es zu dem Phänomen einer zu langsamen Zugstufe.
Genaue Angaben zu finden ist immer nicht ganz einfach. Suntour (oder jede andere Firma) ist nicht unbedingt daran interessiert, alle Details ihrer Produkte offen zu legen, weswegen es einfach keine offiziellen Dokumente gibt. Hier im Forum findet man aber wirklich alle Informationen, die man braucht, nur leider eben etwas verstreut, da muss man sich durch kämpfen.

@DIRK SAYS:
Wenn Du Öl in die Kartusche füllst, kannst Du Dir je nach Menge auch nen schönen Hydraulischen Anschlag fabrizieren, also vorsichtig bei der Menge. Mir fällt aber ehrlich gesagt nichts ein, warum das eingefüllte Öl die TAD Funktionalität beeinflussen sollte. Vielleicht, aber das ist eine Vermutung, hängt die Fehlfunktion gar nicht mit dem Öl zusammen und ein gemeinsames Auftreten war rein zufällig. In dem Fall könnte Zerlegen (wenn man sich das zutraut), reinigen und neu fetten helfen. Wie gesagt, bei tat es das.
Hast Du schon einmal über die Aufrüstung in eine RC2 Kartusche nachgedacht? Bringt einiges...


----------



## derkleinepilie (30. Dezember 2014)

Servus Predator Jo,
das mit dem Öl könnte ich ausschließen, ich hab 2,5er Motul. Nehme Motul auch schon seit Jahren für meine Motorräder und MX.
Ich hab das Ventil, genauer gesagt die Blende in der Zugstufe, etwas optimiert (Durchmesser/Winkel)
15ml Bettbahnöl in den Castings, 10ml 80W Getriebeöl in der Luftkartusche und 75ml 2,5er Gabelöl in die Dämpferkartusche.

Seitdem funktioniert alles bestens, aber nur direkt nach dem Service!!!
Sobald die Gabel ein Tag steht, wird sie einfach nur zäh und spricht träge an. Sowohl Druck- als auch Zugstufe!
Auch wenn ich sie auf den Kopf stell, selbes Verhalten.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich da machen soll!
Kennt das Problem jemand???


----------



## derAndre (2. Januar 2015)

Auf wärmere Temperaturen warten  Bei minus Graden werden federelemente schon mal etwas träger.


----------



## zero5liters (5. März 2015)

Moin,
hat hier zufällig einer ne defekte/gebrauchte TAD Einheit rumliegen welche (160 ode r180) ist egal. Ich brauche auch eigentlich nur die Hohlschraube der Absenkfunktion. Die ist bei meiner gerade gekauften Durolux im Eimer.

Oder wüsste jemand ne Quelle wo ich diese einzeln beziehen kann? M6x10 2mm Bohrung

thx in advance
Matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2015)

Ich hab eine daheim stehen. Ist eine umgebaute RCA auf TAD 180. Bei der ist lediglich die TAD-Kartusche abgesoffen. D.h. man wird sie vermutlich öffnen müssen, und die Dichtung wieder richtig einsetzen.

Wenn Du Interesse an der Gabel hast, schick mir eine PM. Hier ein Bild der Gabel am Rad: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1248758?in=set


----------



## un..inc (11. Mai 2015)

Servus!

Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine RC2 TA 180 im Zulauf zu mir. 
Ich würde gerne die TA auf max. 170mm (oder evtl. 160mm) traveln.
Über die Spacer-Geschichte habe ich mich belesen, habe jedoch ein paar Fragen.
Welche Spacer passen denn in die TAD-Kartusche? Fox? RockShox? Welcher Durchmesser innen/außen?
Wenn ich nen 10mm  (20mm) Spacer einsetze, geht die Gabel automatisch von 170-130 (160-120) runter oder bleibt das Minimum bei 140mm?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das ändern?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## damianfromhell (25. November 2015)

Moin Gemeinde. Hätte da mal ne Performancefrage ob schonmal wer die duro tad2014 im direkten Vergleich zu ner totem Rc2dh gefahren ist. Wie schaut das von der Performance her aus? Eher strafer? Ansprechverhalten?

Danke und grüße


----------



## Tephan (28. November 2015)

Also ich hab vor ca. 2 Monaten meine durolux tad (aber von 2012?) gegen ne Totem RC2DH Coil getauscht.
Preformance geht in jedem Punkt klar an die Totem. Aber bei dem Vergleich von Coil zu Luft ist das ja auch klar. Trotzdem kann die durolux nach nem bisschen Tuning (Öl Wechsel und Öl ins Casting) m.M.n. ganz gut mithalten und braucht sich auch nicht zu verstecken. Der große Vorteil der Suntour sind natürlich die knapp 1,5kg weniger Gewicht! Ich werde die Durolux wohl auch wieder fahren, wenn es um Zeiten oder sehr große Touren geht.

Hoffe das konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## damianfromhell (28. November 2015)

Klingt schonmal gut  vielen Dank  ansonsten mal sehen was das Weihnachtsgeld abwirft dann kommt ne metric


----------



## Pakalolo (10. März 2016)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben? Hab die RC2 Kartusche mit neuem Öl versehen und wollte die 72ml Gabelöl einfüllen. Allerdings kann ich dann die Gabel nicht mehr ganz einfedern. Habe dann um einige ml reduziert und jetzt hab ich nur ca 153mm Federweg. Wo kann mein Fehler liegen?
Danke!


----------



## andy82 (13. März 2016)

Zu wenig Öl ! Gehören 110-115 ml rein, 75ml ca. in die untere hälfte, Shims drauf, und den rest in die andere hälfte ^^ Welches hast du genommen ? Ich hab Silikolene 10wt reingehaun, 5wt Dämpft in meinen augen Kaum ...


----------



## Pakalolo (13. März 2016)

Unten passen in meine Kartusche keine 75ml rein. Oder gibts irgendwas besonderes zu beachten? Zugstufe auf und Öl rein oder? 
Hab ne Mischung aus Silkolene 2.5wt irgendeinem Castrol, das recht dick ist. Dämpfung passt soweit ganz gut. Werde morgen nochmal zerlegen.


----------



## derAndre (14. März 2016)

Ich habe ein Problem: ich bekomme die untere Schraube der  Dämpfungskartusche nicht mehr richtig festschrauben. Die Kartusche dreht sich mit. Normalerweise kontert sich die Kartusche doch selbst im Tauchrohr. Habt Ihr ne Idee warum meine das nicht mehr macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy82 (16. März 2016)

Na wie man das halt macht ... Luftseite knüppelfest aufpumpen sodass die Gabel komplett straff auseinander gedrückt ist, funzt bei mir immer ... 

Ich hab nur ein Problem mit der TAD Kartusche ... Ist ein älteres Modell, 2011 glaub ich. Wenn ich die auf 10 Bar Pumpe ist die Trotzdem nachgiebig, so wie wenn ich auf normale Luftkammer umbaue mit 6 Bar ca. Hab die Kartusche jetzt sogar auseinandergebaut und versuche die iwie zu Tunen ... Eigentlich gutes Prinzip was Suntour da hatte mit dem Trennkolben in der Kolbenstange, nur frag ich mich was die Feder unten in der Kartusche soll.


----------



## derAndre (18. März 2016)

Definiere Knüppelfest. Ich habe das gerade mal ausprobiert aber das nicht funktioniert. Wie viel Bar darf da denn maximal rein? Ich wollte nicht die Kartusche sprengen 

Die Stahlfeder ist für das bessere Ansprechverhalten im SAG. Quasi das beste aus beiden Welten. Stahlfeder für ein fluffiges Ansprechverhalten und Luftfeder für die Enprogession. Die Stahlfeder ist unabhängig von der Luft und federt immer ein wenig. Egal wie viel Luft Du da rein pumpst.


----------



## andy82 (19. März 2016)

Also wenn man nach Druck für die TAD oder RCA Kartusche sucht findet man nen wert von 10,8 Bar oder warens ,3 ... Aber da dürfte normal nix rühren, müsste genug gegendruck haben um die Dämpfer Kartusche fest zu machen ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2016)

Ich hatte in der TAD-Kartusche 6 bar drin und auf der Dämpferseite oben 4 bar. Als ich die RCA-Kartusche eingebaut habe, habe ich in der TAD-KARTUSCHE auf 7 bar erhöht. Aber mehr das hat dann schon den SAG reduziert.

Aber 10 bar? Ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## derAndre (22. März 2016)

Die 10 Bar waren ja nur für den Einbau gedacht damit die Dämpfungskartusche sich nicht mitdreht, nicht dauerhaft. Aber das hat nix gebracht. Wäre aus meiner Sicht im Nachhinein betrachtet auch unlogisch. Denn die Negativfeder ist ja trotzdem noch da und damit erhöht sich der Anpressdruck ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr. Die Feder wird ja nicht länger wenn mehr Druck darin ist sondern nur härter.


----------



## andy82 (25. März 2016)

Gestern beim Umbau auf normale Luftkammer ist mir aufgefallen das dies auch garnich klappen kann ... Du musst halt mit ner langen M8 Schraube den Kolben ans Casting ziehen, dann müsste der normal sicht dort leicht verklemmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (6. April 2016)

un..inc schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich würde gerne die TA auf max. 170mm (oder evtl. 160mm) traveln.
> Über die Spacer-Geschichte habe ich mich belesen, habe jedoch ein paar Fragen.
> ...



Da ich leider immer noch keine Antwort bekommen habe, muss ich mich nochmal selbst zitieren...
Vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett.


----------



## Saboteur (10. April 2016)

Ich Zitiere aus dem Nachbarthread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/duro...utomatisch-die-einbaulaenge-reduziert.672169/









Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast das schon richtig erkannt. Dort wo die beiden unterschiedlich langen schwarzen Hülsen sitzen "verstellt" man den Federweg. Die rechte 160er Kartusche kann man ganz einfach auf 180mm bringen, indem man den Spacer der 180er einbaut, oder einfach den Spacer etwas kürzt. So haben das heir viele (inclusive mir) gemacht, um die Gabel von 160mm auf 170 oder 180 mm zu bringen. Im umgekehrten Fall braucht man also nur eine längere Hülse einsetzen, die Gabel federt nicht mehr so weit aus und schon hat man einen reduzierten Federweg. Die Absenkung bleibt im übrigen davon unangetastet, man kann trotz Federwegserweiterung/-reduzierung weiterhin auf 120mm absenken.
> *Die längere Feder in der 180er Kartusche bewirkt genau, dass man nur auf 140mm absenken kann. Ich habs zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber wenn man die Feder der 160er Version in die 180er erinbaut kann man sie auch auf 120mm absenken, anstatt der normalen 140mm. Im Extremfall (und auch das wurde hier schon irhgendwo beschrieben) kann man die Feder auch einfach etwas kürzen und so eine Absenkung realisieren, die zum Beispiel 100mm hergibt.*


----------



## un..inc (26. April 2016)

Hmmm... @SR SUNTOUR   Krieg tman irgendwoher ne 160er Feder? Ich will nur ungern an meiner rumflexen. 
Könnt ihr mir die Maße der Spacer sagen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (9. Mai 2016)

Hi un..inc,
meine Kollegen im HQ haben bestimmt noch Federn auf Lager.
Bezüglich des Spacers: Der für die 160er ist 2cm länger als der andere. Für exakte Maße müsstest du dich allerdings auch an meine Kollegen wenden: [email protected] oder telefonisch unter +49 (0)802 150 793-0.
Grüße
Chris


----------



## el_carnicero (22. Juli 2016)

Hi
Bei meiner Durolux TA RC2 aus 2012 ist die TA-Kartusche defekt. Nun würd ich sie gleich auf fixen Federweg (180)umbauen. Wird dazu lediglich der Luftkolben benötigt, der auf gocycle erhältlich ist? Und was gibt es sonst noch zu beachten? Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Juli 2016)

Hi el_carnicero,

leider lässt sich eine TA Gabel nicht auf fixen Federweg umbauen.
Das liegt daran, dass die Standrohre anders gearbeitet sind. Bei der TA hat das Standrohr eine etwas andere Länge und es fehlt das Gewinde, mit dem die fixe Luftkammer gedichtet werden würde.

Was genau meinst du denn mit defekt?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## el_carnicero (22. Juli 2016)

Hi chris, vielen dank für deine schnelle Meldung. Die TA Funktion selbst funktioniert einwandfrei. Das Problem ist, dass sie sich praktisch wie eine Dämpferkartusche verhält. Auch mit massig SAG (35-40%) ist die Druckstufe massiv zu hoch. Das Problem kommt aber nicht, wie ich zuerst annahm, von der Dämpferkartusche, denn sogar mit ausgebauter Dämpferkartusche ist die Dämpfung identisch. Daher meine Schlussfolgerung, dass das Problem aus der Luftkartusche kommen muss.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (22. Juli 2016)

Möglicherweise ist Öl an Stellen gewandert, an die es nicht sollte und wird nun immer mit durchgezogen.
Könnte jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass ich schonmal von so einem Fall gehört habe. Ich würde dir empfehlen dich mal an unsere Servicespezialisten zu wenden: +49 (0)802 150 793-0 oder [email protected]
Grüße
Chris


----------



## Bikeste (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe community und @SR Sountour,

ich benötige Hilfe bei meiner 2013 Durolux mit der Kartusche FUN074-05.

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen einen Service durchgeführt und festgestellt, dass die der Rebound Einsteller, bzw. sich die Komplette Einheit von dem Schaft gelöst hat und das komplette Öl aus der Kartusche gelaufen ist. Das ganze muss während der Fahrt passiert sein. Siehe Bild.

Ich habe daraufhin die Einheit wieder auf den Schaft geschraubt (im Nachhinein nicht fest genug), die Kartusche geöffnet 72ml 10WT Öl nachgefüllt. Der Funktionstest danach war Ok, Dämpfung vorhanden und unten trat kein Öl aus.

Nun hatte ich bei den letzten Abfahrten Durchschläge an der Gabel. Daraufhin habe ich heute wieder die Kartusche ausgebaut. Beim lösen des Rebound Einstellers und der Mutter mit einer 10er Nuss, kam mir das 10WT schon wieder entgegen.
Nachdem ich die Kartusche entnommen wurde, sah ich, dass die Verschraubung sich schon wieder vom Gewinde gelöst hat.

Fragen:
1. Wie muss die Verschraubung festgezogen werden. Kann ich diese Irgendwo kontern?
2. Wie fülle ich das neue Öl am besten in die Kartusche ein? Kann ich die obere Öffnung (27er Nuss) abschrauben?

Gruß Bikeste

Update 15.05.2021
Ich habe nun die Verschraubung nochmal angeschraubt und mit Gummihandschuhen festgehalten. Ich hoffe das reicht. An dieser stelle wollte ich keine Schraubensicherung hinzufügen.

Leider ist mir das RockShox 15WT ausgegangen und ich habe jetzt ein ca. 7WT (knappe 80ml) Gemisch in der Kartusche. Die 7WT fühlen sich aber schon sehr gering an.

Ich hoffe das hält jetzt.

Gruß Bikeste


----------

